# [OOC] Ethend Game: The Hunt for Cantus [Recruiting]



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

_I wouldn’t have believed it if I hadn’t been there myself.  It was on the fields of Rios, a great battle was to occur between our forces and the barbarians of the north but it was never to be.  As our men stood restlessly awaiting the call to battle, to plunge into the forest and route the savages, the air crackled with energy, at first murmurs spread that it was the witchery of the barbarians but when the first rift opened, pouring out a gray light which seemed to sap the color from everything it touched, we know otherwise.  At first there was only one, but as it grew larger it seemed to splinter into many more, until the entire land seemed drenched in that nullifying gray.

When they started coming out, we didn’t know what to do.  But we were hardened men, we’d been through war and seen many of the savageries, but we weren’t ready for what came next.  One of the largest ones, a hulking humanoid creature looking like it was spun from stone and crystal, bellowed forth a mind-bending shout which echoed in our minds, I resisted the pulsing headache which swam through my head but others spun wildly, confused and bewildered.  Then it was chaos, our men fell to each others swords.  I could barely tell friend from foe, and what I could tell seemed to change every moment.

That was the first reported encounter with the Mythar.  I’m certain they had been here before, they knew too much, how we lived, how our militaries were structured, where our major places of trade were.  That first year we thought we had a real chance.  We gathered our forces, old enmities were forgotten, we fought side by side with the shamanic people of the north, the mystics of the east, the hunters of the Iron Wastes.  We fought as a whole and fell as one when the time came.

Then the darker days began._
-Victus Capita, a soldier in the Agorian army, start of the Mythar Invasion, 0 P.I.

Current world date is 101 P.I. (Post Invasion).

This game will be set a month or so in the future from the prior Mythar Invasion game, with some of the same cast and players.  Players from that game will have priority.  If you are interested please give a character background and description with basic class/race information before plunging into full-on character creation.

*Game Rule Information:*

*Open Books:* _Core books, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Complete Books, Races Books, Sandstorm, Frostburn_

*By Permission:* _Unearthed Arcana, Libris Mortis, Draconomicon, Lords of Madness_

*Banned Books:* _Book of Vile Darkness, Book of Exalted Deeds, Savage Species, Miniatures Handbook, Manual of the Planes, Planar Handbook, Campaign Specific (FR, OA, etc.), 3.0 Splatbooks_

*Banned Material:* _Generic Classes (UA), Unspecified Spellcasting Material_

* Use the most updated material Exception: Exotic Weapons Master 3.0 & 3.5 versions are 2 diff. PrC’s

*Character Creation*

33 Point Buy
Level 7
Races Allowed: See below.
Classes Allowed: See below.
Prestige Classes Allowed: By permission.
Alignment: No alignments are used
Taint: The taint system from UA is used.
Vitality Points: Max at 1st level, 3/4 every additional level (d4=3, d6=4.5, d8=6, d10=7.5, d12=9)
BAB: Fractional BAB Chart (UA)
Saves: Fractional Save Chart (UA)
Equipment: 3000gp in mundane equipment. Additional equipment will be given by the DM, suggestions may be made.

*Skills:*

Spell/Psicraft: Based off of the primary spellcasting/manifesting attribute for a class.
Use Magic Device/Use Psionic Device: Becomes a single Use Device skill.

*Feats:*
Armor Compatibility
Prerequisites: BAB +4
Benefit: You increase the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by armor by 1 for every three character levels.

*Combat Variants*

*New Combat Manuevers:*
Reckless Offense
When you use the attack action or full attack action in melee, you can take a penalty of -4 to your Armor Class and add a +2 bonus to your melee attack roll. The bonus on attack rolls and the penalty on Armor Class last until the beginning of your next turn.

*Class Defense Bonus*

Poor (+0): fighter, paladin, psion, psychic warrior, samurai, shugenja, wu jen
Average (+1): barbarian, druid, psychic rogue, monk, ninja, soulknife, spirit shaman, wilder
Good (+2): bard, ranger, rogue, scout, swashbuckler
Your class defense bonus starts at the listed bonus in parenthesis and increases by 1 at 3rd level, and by 1 every additional 3 levels.

Your total defense bonus equals your class defense bonus plus your dexterity modifier. Your total defense bonus is subject to the maximum dexterity bonus on armor.

*Armor as Damage Reduction*
Armor provides half of it's normal AC bonus as damage reduction and half as an armor bonus to AC; a remainder goes to AC. (example Studded Leather = DR 1/armor & AC +2, full plate +1 = DR 4/ armor & AC +5)

*Turning Variant: Level Check*

*Wound Point/Vitality Point Variant*
[sblock]*Vitality and Wound Points*

The vitality and wound points damage system was originally developed for the Star Wars Roleplaying Game as a more cinematic method of handling damage than the traditional hit point system. The system allows for characters to improve the amount of punishment they can withstand as they go up in level, while still allowing for a single lucky attack to take down a character.

*Vitality Points*
Vitality points are a measure of a character's ability to turn a direct hit into a graze or a glancing blow with no serious consequences. Like hit points in the standard D&D rules, vitality points go up with level, giving high-level characters more ability to shrug off attacks. Most types of damage reduce vitality points.

Characters gain vitality points as they gain levels. Just as with hit points in the standard D&D rules, at each level a character rolls a vitality die and adds his Constitution modifier, adding the total to his vitality point total. (And, just as with hit points, a character always gains a minimum of at least 1 vitality point per level, regardless of his roll or Constitution modifier.) A 1st-level character gets the maximum vitality die result rather than rolling, as shown on Table 4-6 below.

*Wound Points*
Wound points measure how much true physical damage a character can withstand. Damage reduces wound points only after all vitality points are gone, or when a character is struck by a critical hit. A character has a number of wound points equal to her current Constitution score.

*Critical Hits*
A critical hit deals the same amount of damage as a normal hit, but that damage is deducted from wound points rather than from vitality points. Critical hits do not deal extra damage; for that reason, no weapon in this system has a damage multiplier for its critical hits. 

Any critical hit automatically overcomes a creature's damage reduction, regardless of whether the attack could normally do so.

Most weapons retain their normal critical threat range. If a weapon normally has a critical multiplier greater than x2, the weapon's threat range expands by 1 point per additional multiplier.  Thus a x3 weapon has a threat range of 19-20 and a x4 weapon has a threat range of 18-20.

*Injury and Death*
Vitality and wound points together measure how hard a character is to hurt and kill. The damage from each successful attack and each fight accumulates, dropping a character's vitality point or wound point totals until he runs out of points.

*Nonlethal Damage*
Any attack that deals subdual damage in the core rules, such as a sap, an untrained unarmed strike, or a normal weapon taking a -4 penalty to hit "with the flat of the blade" is a nonlethal attack.  Trying to make a lethal strike with a nonlethal weapon imposes a -4 penalty to hit. Nonlethal attacks cannot deal wound point damage under any circumstances.

A critical hit with a nonlethal attack deals vitality points damage as normal and causes the target struck to make a Fortidue saving throw (DC 5 + the damage taken) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, just as if he had taken wound damage.

If a nonlethal attack deals more damage than the character has vitality points, then the character falls into negative vitality points. The character must make an immediate Fortitude saving throw (DC 5 + the amount of vitality points dealt), or be knocked unconscious until their vitality points return to 0 or higher. On a successful save the character is both fatigued and staggered until his vitality returns to 0 or higher.  Any additional nonlethal attacks which would deal damage force another Fortitude saving throw or the character is knocked unconscious.

*0 Vitality Points*

At 0 vitality points, a character can no longer avoid taking real physical damage. Any additional real damage he receives reduces his wound points, for circumstances involving nonlethal damage refer to the passage on nonlethal damage.

*Taking Wound Damage*

The first time a character takes wound damage -- even a single point -- he becomes fatigued. A fatigued character can't run or charge and takes a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity until he has rested for 8 hours (or until the wound damage is healed, if that occurs first). Additional wound damage doesn't make the character exhausted.

In addition, any time an attack deals wound damage to a character, he must succeed on a Fortitude saving throw (DC 5 + number of wound points dealt) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. (During that time, any other character can take a standard action to help the stunned character recover; doing so ends the stunned condition.)

*0 Wound Points and Below*

If an attack deals more damage than the character has wound points, then the character falls into negative wound points. The character must make an immediate Fortitude saving throw (DC 5 + the amount of wound points dealt), or become dying until their wound points return to 0 or higher. On a successful save the character is disabled until his wound points return to 0 or higher.  Any additional attacks which would deal damage force another Fortitude saving throw or the character becomes dying.

Disabled: A disabled character is conscious, but can only take a single move or standard action each turn (but not both, nor can she take full-round actions). She moves at half speed. Taking move actions doesn't risk further injury, but performing any standard action (or any other action the DM deems strenuous, including some free actions such as casting a quickened spell) worsens the character's condition to dying (unless it involved healing; see below).

Dying: A dying character is unconscious and near death. Each round on his turn, a dying character must make a Fortitude save (DC 5 + the amount of wound points below 0, +1 per round after the first) to become stable.

If the character fails the save, he dies.

If the character succeeds on the save by less than 5, he does not die but does not improve. He is still dying and must continue to make Fortitude saves every round.

If the character succeeds on the save by 5 or more but by less than 10, he becomes stable but remains unconscious.

If the character succeeds on the save by 10 or more, he becomes conscious and disabled.

Another character can make a dying character stable by succeeding on a Heal check DC (10 + the amount of wound points below 0) as a standard action (which provokes attacks of opportunity).

*Stable Characters and Recovery*

A stable character is unconscious. Every hour, a stable character must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 10, +1 per hour after the first) to remain stable.

If the character fails the save, he becomes dying.

If the character succeeds on the save by less than 5, he does not get any worse, but does not improve. He is still stable and unconscious, and must continue to make Fortitude saves every hour.

If the character succeeds on the save by 5 or more, he becomes conscious and disabled.

An unaided stable, conscious character at 0 wound points has a 10% chance to start recovering wound points naturally that day.

Once an unaided character starts recovering wound points naturally, he is no longer in danger of dying.

Recovering with Help: A dying character can be made stable with a DC 15 Heal check (a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity). One hour after a tended, dying character becomes stable, roll d%. He has a 10% chance of regaining consciousness, at which point he becomes disabled. If he remains unconscious, he has the same chance to regain consciousness every hour. Even while unconscious, he recovers wound points naturally, becoming conscious and able to resume normal activity when his wound points rise to 1 or higher.

*Special Damage Situations*

The vitality point system changes the way some special damage effects work.

*Coup de Grace*

A coup de grace functions normally in that it automatically hits and scores a critical hit (and thus the damage dealt is applied to the target's wound points). If the defender survives the damage, he must make a Fortitude save (DC 10, + the amount of damage dealt) or die.  In the case of a nonlethal coup de grace, count it as a nonlethal critical hit.  If the defender isn?t dropped to negative vitality, he must still make a Fortitude save (DC 5, + the amount of damage dealt) or be knocked unconscious.

*Massive Damage*

A character who takes 50 or more points of Vitality Damage must make a Fortitude save (DC equal to 15 plus one half the damage dealt over 50) or take 1 point of wound damage.

*Magical Damage*

Magical damage is damage from spells, powers, spell-like or psi-like abilities, or supernatural effects.

Spells that deal hit point damage work somewhat differently in this system.  When a character fails a saving throw by 10 or more against a spell which deals damage they take a certain amount of wound damage. For spells that deal a variable amount of hit point damage based on a die roll plus another value (such as inflict light wounds), apply the actual die roll as vitality damage, and any modifier to the die roll (such as caster level, for cure spells) as wound damage.

For powers that deal damage on a die roll without a secondary value (such as fireball), apply the actual die roll as vitality damage, and the number of dice rolled as wound damage.

Treat spells which deal a set amount of damage per level (or per some other increment method, etc.) as dealing one wound damage per level/increment, and then dealing their normal amount as vitality damage.

Spells that use an attack roll to hit and deal damage use the normal rules for critical hits, etc.  Spells that allow no saving throw that deal damage always deal damage to vitality points first and then wound points second.

*Healing*

After taking damage, a character can recover vitality and wound points through natural healing (over the course of hours or days), or by magic. In any case, a character can't regain vitality points or wound points above his full normal totals.

*Natural Healing*

Characters recover vitality points at a rate of 1 vitality point per hour per character level.

With a full night's rest, a character recovers 1 wound point plus 1 wound point per 5 character levels (minimum 1 per night), or twice that amount with complete bed rest for 24 hours. Any significant interruption during the rest period prevents the character from healing that night.

*Assisted Healing*

A character who provides long-term care (see the Heal skill, page 75 of the Player's Handbook) doubles the rate at which a wounded character recovers lost vitality and wound points.

*Magical Healing*

Spells that heal hit point damage work somewhat differently in this system. For spells that heal a variable amount of hit point damage based on a die roll plus another value (such as cure light wounds), apply the actual die roll as restored vitality points, and any modifier to the die roll (such as caster level, for cure spells) as restored wound points.

For powers that heal damage on a die roll without a secondary value (such as body adjustment), apply the actual die roll as restored vitality, and for each die rolled they restore one would point.

Treat spells which heal a set amount of damage per level (or per some other increment method, etc.) as healing one wound point per level/increment, and then restoring their normal amount of vitality damage.[/sblock]

*Character Sheet*
[sblock]*Name*
_Race Class Level_

*Age:* 
*Gender:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Hair:* 
*Skin:* 

*STR:* XX [--] (# points)  
*DEX:* XX [--] (# points) 
*CON:* XX [--] (# points) 
*INT:* XX [--] (# points) 
*WIS:* XX [--] (# points) 
*CHA:* XX [--] (# points)

*Wound Points:* XX
*Vitality Dice:* XdX + X
*VP:* XX
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + X Dex + X Class + X Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:*
*Initiative:* +X
*BAB:* +X
- *Melee:* +X
- *Ranged:* +X

*Speed:* XX’

*FORT:* +X (X Base + X Con)
*REFL:* +X (X Base + X Dex)
*WILL:* +X (X Base + X Wis)

*Abilities:* 
-  

*Feats:*
1st Level
-  

*Skills:* 
Skill +XX (X ranks, +X Att)


*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* X
*Save DC:* 10 + # Att + Level
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level –* _(X/day)_ 
*1st level –* _(X/day)_

*Psionics:*
*Manifester Level:* X
*Save DC:* 10 + # Att + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* #pp
*1st level –* 

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Name* Weapon +X (XdX+X, 20) _Description_ (gp, lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Name* Weapon +X (XdX+X, 20, ft.) _Description_ (gp, lb)

*Armor*
-*Name* Armor (+X AC, DR X/armor, Max Dex #, ACP -X) _Description_ (gp, lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: gp

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

*World Information*

*Overview*
The continent of Ethend is the largest known continent on Cthon.  A land of massive proportions.  To the far east, the lands of Zoduka border the Sea of Seven Spices, where the monarchy of the Endless Sun rules with a harsh hand over its people.  To the far west the lush rolling hills of Cihairdun stretch till they fall away at the White Cliffs into the Forlorn Ocean.  To the north the arctic tundra and steppes of Fyndorn give way to the ice sheets and glaciers of Iyndor.  Rising in a great 'S' from the land east of the Deep Fen and Agoria amidst the Iron Wastes, a desolate reach of razor-stone ridges and molten desert, rise the Helm Peaks.  All across the continent stretches the might of the Mythar, only in the Deep Fen, the far north and the great vaulting under-cities of the Helm Peaks does any sense of freedom from their prying minds exist.

*Cihairdun - The Rolling Green*
The westernmost lands are comprised of hills of rolling grass, intermingled with short peaks and temperate forests all consistently blanketed in a soft rain.  These lands are called Cihairdun or for those who stumble on the tongue, The Rolling Green.  Before the Invasion, it was rich and abundant with culture and commerce.  However, many a city which once stood is visited only upon by vines and spirits.  White Cliff, the only remaining city sits upon the edge of the cliffs it is named for, looking off into the west across the Forlorn Ocean with its dark waters and white crested waves.

Mostly humans live here, some still practice the old ways, revering the land as it was meant to be, but the hand of the Mythar crumples what little connection they actually hold with it.  Legends speak that far before the Invasion man actually could touch the spirit of nature like the elves and draw forth its power, but legends are far from what they used to be.  The land is used for its rich fields and bountiful wildlife, padding the purses of those humans who willingly serve as the Mythar’s driving whip.  A few bands of outlaws nestle in the forests or run the ridges, striking out at the Mythar forces, but their numbers dwindle.  Most have grown accustomed to their lives, working the fields or the woods, transporting lumber or hunting game.  They curse and praise the names of those who strike for freedom, for it brings the Mythar grip tighter about their throats but puts an edge of hope into their hearts.

The culture of Cihairdun resembles a mix of medieval england and ireland culture.

*Laerendhor - The Deep Fen*
To the east of Cihairdun, the land plunges into magnificent forests and wild areas, grown in the blessing of the lands spirit.  It is the center of the continent.  Called Laerendhor, or the Deep Fen, it is the land of the elves.  The trees are mightier, animals prouder, the tiger falling upon its prey more savage, fires warmer, air crisper, everything heightened.  The line between the material world and the spirit world blurred.  This is what keeps the Mythar from driving the elves from the land, as the land itself spurns them.  Very little of what humans or dwarves would call civilization exists here.  Nothing like a city would ever be thought to live within the borders of Laerendhor, however the World Tree is said to rise from the center of its forests.  The World Tree is said to be as wide and as tall as a mountain, ever radiant with the spirit of the natural world.

Elves are obviously the most commonly found here, they are the practitioners of the ancient ways.  Druidic and shamanic traditions run through the very core of their existence.  They embody the cycles of life which revolve in the natural world, the vicious predator, the nurturing mother, the brewing storm and the lapping waves.  Those who would venture into the Deep Fen are welcome so long as they do not impede the wending of the circle.  Those who wish to break or twist the circle are met with the fury of the elves and of the land itself.

The culture of Laerendhor and elves in general resembles a mix of traditional elven cutlure with gaelic and mayan culture.

*Agoria*
To the south of Cihairdun, rise the great city states of Agoria which stretch east beneath the Deep Fen and south till the Golden Coast.  These lands are diverse, ranging from warm forests and chill peaks to open plains and sparse desert.  The four largest city states, Aphres, Nuphos, Denke and Rios, along with a handful of smaller city states, form the empire of Agoria.  The center of the Mythar’s power, they teem with the bustle of a shackled populace laboring for their masters.  Floating between the city states is Psuche, the skycity of the elite Mythar, a massive disc of pitch black crystal with a city of towering crystal spires in all different colors, few who aren’t Mythar have ever seen it up close.

Many different people are found here, and also the highest concentration of Mythar are found here.  Halflings serve the Mythar in their homes and work, while the dwarves are kept on the fringes of society working in quarries and similar areas.  The humans form the bulk of the populace however, working their crafts and professions and edging by in a middle of the road gray.

The culture of Agoria resembles a mix of ancient greek and roman culture.  Halflings used to have a gypsy/romanian culture but it has been subsumed into the existing Mythar structure.

*Whurivar - The Iron Wastes & Thorent - The Helm Peaks*
The Iron Wastes, Whurivar in dwarven meaning "Iron Outcasts", stretch from the edge of Laerendhor and Agoria to the tundra of Zoduka, split down the middle by the great Helm Peaks.  The Iron Wastes are a desolate and violent land, with great fields of razor-stone and churning lava, amongst rust-colored deserts.  Few creatures live in the Iron Wastes, and those that do are to be avoided.

However, the great mountain range called the Helm Peaks, or Thorent in dwarven meaning "Noble Mountains", rises from within the depths of the Iron Wastes.  It is the home of the dwarves, a proud and noble line of creatures born of the very Spirits of Stone millenia past.  They were the first to encounter the Empire of the Endless Sun and retain primary trading agreements with the people of the far east.  The dwarves are workers of the deepest stones and metals, crafters of some of the finest armors and weapons in all of Ethend, it is even said that great forges from ancient times past reside deep within the mountains capable of forging blades of magic.  The Mythar tolerate the dwarves, more out of indifference than anything else, for they stay in their mountains and rarely venture forth, although the Mythar are fickle and may lead a campaign into the Iron Wastes.

The culture of the dwarves resembles typical dwarven culture.

*Zoduka - The Land of the Endless Sun*
To the far east, past the Iron Wastes and the Helm Peaks, spreads the land of Zoduka.  With mountains, tundra and great jungles separating it from most of the western world little contact is had with the people of the great monarchy of the Endless Sun.  Even the Mythar's might does not extend so far as to greatly affect the lives of the people of Zoduka, although the empire pays tithe to the Mythar empire.

The land of Zoduka is greatly varied, yet it is bound under the rule of the Emperor of the Endless Sun.  The society is highly structured with a deeply entrenched caste system, twelve clans rule their provinces under the discretion of the Endless Sun.  Only humans truly reside in Zoduka, the rare other is considered an outsider without clan and rank.  Honor to ones family and clan is of the highest importance in the land of the Endless Sun.  The only non-elves to practice a form of magic, the shugenja and wu jen of the Endless Sun are able to tap into the primal energies of the spirit world and form it to their will.

The culture of Zoduka resembles a mix of chinese, japanese and middle eastern culture.

*Fyndorn and Iyndor*
To the north the arctic tundra and steppes of Fyndorn stretch for miles till they meet with the ice sheets and glaciers of Iyndor.  This far north, the world plunges into darkness during the winter months and constant sunlight during the summer months.  The steppes and tundra are home to the rare human barbarian tribes, yet more common are the tribes of orcs, with their varied bloodlines.  Even farther to the north in the ice sheets of Iyndor there is rumored to be an ancient nation which was plunged into a constant winter for some great crime against the world.

Little contact is had with the human barbarian tribes, and even less still with the tribes of orcs.  From the occasional traveler, it is said that they worship their ancestors and can perform magic similar to the spirit shamans found amongst the elves.  They are wary of outsiders, especially distrusting those with the powers of the mind.  Many speculate that they don't even realize that the Mythar have invaded much of the southern part of the continent.

The culture of Fyndorn resembles a mix of nordic, germanic and inuit cultures.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

*Cosmology*

Ethend rests upon the world of Cthon, one of three main continents.  The other two continents lay across vast oceans and such have no names or recognition in the world, particularly after the arrival of the Mythar and the fall of the great cities.  

Cthon relies on a slightly different cosmology than the standard Great Wheel, coterminous and coexistent with the material world is the Spirit World.  The material plane and the spirit realm are separated by the ethereal plane.  In the Spirit Realm the world is brighter, smells sharper and nature more vibrant.  In the land of the elves and in some other rare locations, the ethereal plane is particularly thin and the boundary between the material world and the Spirit World is often blurred, giving those locations a sense of the vibrancy of the Spirit Realm.

The elemental planes are accessed through the Spirit World at places of great natural beauty and force.  Examples may be the eye of a hurricane for the elemental plane of air, a massive waterfall for the elemental plane of water, the crater of an active volcano for the elemental plane of fire, and a deep cavern for the elemental plane of earth.  Quasi and Para elemental planes are accessed in a similar manner.

The positive and negative planes are not planes in any true sense of the word, but are rather cosmic energies which waft throughout the multiverse.  Thus, one cannot travel to the positive energy plane nor the negative energy plane but only draw upon the ever-present breath of negative and positive energy which fills the multiverse with the natural cycles of existence.

The outer planes, if there can be said to actually be outer planes are places of speculation and theory.  No divine powers are at work in the world of Cthon, and planar travel can only be performed by travel through the Spirit Realm.  When penance and prayers are spoken to a deity, they are spoken to a construct of history, yet in this time of suffering many give prayer to the unknown divine, perhaps one day they will be heard.

Only whispers are spoken of the Eternal Shadow, the plane of shadows, a dark and horrible place.  Some say it is the opposite of the Spirit Realm, others say it is another unspeakable world, whatever it may be, it is certainly a place only spoken of in the most hushed of tones and speculated of in only the most tentative of manners.  Those that have delved too deeply become tainted by the Eternal Shadow, twisted and wretched creatures, a mockery of life.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

*Magic and Psionics*

*Overview*
The world of Cthon does not have the arcane magic of wizards and sorcerers, nor the divine powers of clerics and favored souls.  Yet there are still traditions of magic found amongst some cultures and races, a magic which taps into the Spirit Realm for it’s power, drawing upon the primal energies of nature.  Even more common than these traditions of magic are the powers of the mind which can be found in any race.

*Spirit Magic*
The magic of the spirit shamans, Shugenja and Wu Jen springs from an understanding of the Spirit Realm which exists alongside the material world.  Each individual tradition connects to the Spirit Realm in a different manner.  Spirit Shamans exist an intermediaries for the powerful spirits of nature and the elements, as well as drawing upon the power of their ancestors spirits.  By bargaining with these spirits, they can produce powerful effects.  Shugenja hail from the Empire of the Endless Sun and are those who are able to attune themselves to ebb of the primal energies which flow through the material world from the spirit realm.  They can harness and direct the flow of these energies.  Wu Jen also hail from the Empire of the Endless Sun, they are learned scholars and hermits, using esoteric methods and formulas to direct energies of the Spirit Realm.

*Druidic Magic*
The magic of the druids lays only in the hands of the elves of Laerendhor.  So closely tied to the Spirit Realm, as fey creatures themselves, they are far more at one with the natural order than any wielder of spirit magic and can muster the powers of the natural order with ease, assume the form of animals and the elements, and befriend creatures of the wild.

*Psionics*
The powers of the mind are the most common supernatural forces which can be wielded by mundane hands.  Whether it stems from a disciplined examination of the deeper recesses of one’s mind or the release of unbridled emotional energies, the power of the psionic mind is undeniable.  Where the power comes from is a minor point of scholarly contention, many think that the power resides ultimately within the individual mind, and that all sentient creatures are capable of unlocking the mysterious inner eye.  Yet there a few who speculate that there is another realm called the Astral Plane which all sentient creatures are connected to, and it is this astral realm that we reach out to when we delve deep into our own psyches.  These same few scholars speculate that the Mythar are creatures of this astral realm, creatures of the mind given corporeal form.

*Shadow Magic*
Whispered words of ancient warlocks who wield the powers of the Eternal Shadow are often dismissed as horrible rumors, often too afraid to recognize the incredible, all-consuming temptation that the power of the Eternal Shadow holds.  The powers of the Eternal Shadow are ancient and unforgiving, and those who wield them bent with the taint of the plane of shadows.  Even the Mythar shy from such dark powers, and legends tell of a human who, during the Mythar invasion, discovered an ancient seal deep within the earth that released into him the powers of the Eternal Shadow.  With these dark powers he turned upon the Mythar and wrought havoc upon them and anything in his path.  It took some of the most powerful Mythar to quell this inhuman threat, and even then with great loss.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

*Race Information*

*Dwarves*
Dwarves are tough and slow like stone.  They are naturally resistant to magic and psionics.  Historically, dwarves were slow to action when the Mythar invaded.  Often accused of letting the Mythar invasion to succeed, most however realize that even with the dwarves help it would not have been stemmed for long.  The dwarves of Ethend hail from the Helm Peaks, the range of mountains which split the Iron Wastes.  Deep within the mountains their under-cities are massive tiered structures.  Their exceptional industry powered by the great volcanic activity prevalent throughout the Iron Wastes, rich veins of adamantine, mithril and other precious ores are in their province alone granting them a near monopoly on such valuable resources.
[sblock]
+2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity
+1 to attack against Aberrations in place of goblinoids/orcs.
+2 dodge bonus against Large or larger creatures in place of dodge bonus against giants
+2 racial bonus on Knowledge (dungeoneering) checks
Knowledge (dungeoneering) always a class skill
Dwarves are humanoids with the [Earth] subtype.
rest as PHB dwarves
Favored Class: Fighter or Psychic Warrior
[/sblock]

*Elves*
Elves are a primal race, descended from the spirit of nature itself.  They are loosely-tribal and are the only race capable of druidic magic, boasting a number of spirit shamans as well.  The magic they practice is often considered primitive by those of the mental arts, yet the forces of the natural world are all pervasive.  When the Mythar invaded, many of the elves disappeared into Laerendhor, their ancestral home.  Finding an elf in the Deep Fen is almost impossible unless they wish to be found, the very forest itself works to hide them.
[sblock]
+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution
+2 racial bonus against telepathic and mind-affecting powers and effects
Weapon Proficiency: Longbow, shortbow, composite versions, short spear, and kukri.
+2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks, no bonus on search checks or racial search ability
Fey: Elves are fey creatures and are thus not affected by spells or powers which normally only target humanoids.
+2 racial bonus on Survival
Survival always a class skill
Favored Class: Ranger or Druid
[/sblock]

*Gnomes*
Before the Mythar invasion gnomes did not exist on the continent of Ethend, however the Mythar brought with them gnomes from their realm.  They are small creatures, similar to halflings but sharp of mind and possess a natural psionic talent that none of the other races can match.  Those ignorant believe the gnomes to be the willing servants of the Mythar, but many gnomes took an opportunity half a century ago to escape their masters and flee into the eastern outlands.
[sblock]
+2 Intelligence, -2 Strength
Small size
Naturally Psionic (2 bonus power point)
Knows the Burst or Far Hand psionic power and can manifest it with their power points, Int based.
Low-light vision
+2 racial bonus on Search
Able to manifest Psychoportation powers as if one manifester level higher.
+2 racial bonus on Psicraft and Use Psionic Device checks
Use Psionic Device always a class skill.
Favored Class: Psion (Nomad) or Soulknife
[/sblock]

*Halflings*
The halflings were quickly dominated by the Mythar, the diminutive race serving as excellent servants.  They possess very little of their own heritage after a hundred years in subservience, however they have adapted incredibly well to the position so often relegated to them.  They have learned many tricks of social life and their hands are swift in clearing away tables and other things.  Many halflings possess a sharp hatred for the Mythar, although this rarely ever shows through and many Mythar take the small folk at face value.
[sblock]
+2 Dexterity, -2 Strength
Low-light vision
+2 racial bonus on Sleight of Hand, Diplomacy, Bluff and Sense Motive checks (replaces bonus to climb, jump, move silently and Listen)
+2 racial bonus on Profession (cook)
+1 racial bonus on attack and damage rolls against Mythar (replaces bonus with thrown weapons and slings)
+2 racial bonus on social related skills and checks involving Mythar (replaces bonus on Fear saves)
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws
Diplomacy always a class skill
Favored Class: Rogue or Psionic Rogue
[/sblock]

*Human – All regions except Zoduka and Fyndorn*
When the Mythar came, the humans were the first to organize against the invasion and one of the last to fall, something many other races found admirable.  They have become in a way the working second class, not as burdened by the drudgery of heavy manual labor, nor the menial servant work, they often end up as the craftsman and go betweens for the Mythar.  Few humans object to this relationship with the Mythar, their lives often falling into a gray mediocrity but it is a life without a soul crushing toil.
[sblock]
+2 bonus on social related checks involving non-Mythar races
4 ranks in a single Craft or Profession skill
+2 racial bonus on that skill
That skill always a class skill
Bonus Feat
4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
Favored Class: Any non-Oriental
[/sblock]

*Human – Fyndorn region*
The barbarian tribes of the tundras of Fyndorn are a rugged people, noble and resolute.  They have lived on the steppes and tundras for hundreds of years and remain undisturbed by the reign of the Mythar to the south.  Rarely one of the barbarian folk travels down into Cihairdun or Laerendhor.  They are on average tougher and hardier folk than the normal human and chafe at the reign of the Mythar over the other races.
[sblock]
Bonus Feat
4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
+2 racial bonus on survival checks
Survival always a class skill
Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus
Favored Class: Barbarian or Ranger
[/sblock]

*Human – Zoduka region*
The humans of Zoduka are born into one of five castes as part of the Empire of the Endless Sun: Noble, Warrior, Merchant, Peasant, Servant.  Your caste is your life unless you forsake the caste system and become a hermit or monk.  You live for your clan and family.  Without the Mythar overseeing the Empire of the Endless Sun, the humans here have had very little change in their life since their arrival upon Ethend.
[sblock]
Bonus Feat
4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
+2 racial bonus on caste skill
4 ranks in caste skill
Caste Skill: Noble – Diplomacy, Warrior – Ride, Merchant – Appraise, Peasant – Survival, Servant – Sense Motive
Favored Class: Any
[/sblock]

*Half-Elves & Half-Orcs*
These two races do not actually exist, interracial breeding cannot actually occur by any normal means.

*Kobolds*
In other worlds Kobolds are seen as cowardly and sadistic creatures, however on Ethend they were every much a part of everyday life as other standard races.  Their small frames are incredibly agile and swift and their noses are said to be spectacular.  With long canine-like faces and slightly furred bodies, they often served as trackers and scouts before the Mythar invasion.  The only kobolds which possess value to the Mythar are the ones they breed for their tracking teams, the rest left on the fringes of society to eek by.
[sblock]
+2 Dexterity, -4 Strength
Darkvision 120 ft.
Low-light vision
Light sensitivity
Small size
Base land speed 30 ft
Scent
+4 bonus when tracking by scent
+2 racial bonus on Survival and Search checks
+1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves
Survival and Search are always class skills
Favored Class: Ranger or Scout
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

*Class Information*

*Barbarian*
Barbarians hail most often from Cihairdun or Fyndorn, they are strong and swift warriors with a fierce heart.  Those from Fyndorn claim that they channel the strength of their ancestors when they enter their warrior frenzies, a claim that is not so outrageous when one considers that the barbarians of Fyndorn practice spirit magic.

*Bard*
Bards hail from many of the races and regions, able to weave the powers of the spirit realm into their words and songs, they can warm the hearts of their allies while shaking the swords of their enemies.  Bards can take up the role of prophets, diplomats, artisans and other roles which rely upon their powerful personas.
[sblock]
Use the alternate Bard from The Book of Eldritch Might II
[/sblock]

*Druid*
Druids hail only from the race of elves, for it is their fey blood which carries the true potential of the wild.  They are the embodiment of nature in all of it’s forms, whether that be animal, plant, spirit or storm.  Those elves which practice the druidic arts are revered in their culture as wise and knowledgeable, they are also granted great respect by the barbarians of Fyndorn.

*Fighter*
Fighters hail from any race and any region, thugs, enforcers, defenders of the innocent, they fill many roles.  From dwarven shieldbearers, agorian pikemen and cavalry, elven arborial defenders, to halfling plains riders, they bear many names and functions within societies.

*Monk*
Monks hail only from the humans of Zoduka, the land of the Endless Sun, or from the gnome race.  They are ascetics trained either by lone wandering monks or within monasteries tucked away from society.  Their understanding of the limits of the normal human body and mind allow them to transcend them, gaining supernatural agility and internal unity.  Gnome monks brought with them the perfection of their minds and have developed it into a unifying art of beauty and strength.

*Ninja*
Ninjas hail only from the humans of Zoduka, the land of the Endless Sun.  They are silent warriors, employed by their clans as agents outside of the diplomatic arena.  Each clan maintains it’s own house of ninja, although there are always rumors that their are houses of ninjas who are free of clan affiliation who fight for money or even justice.

*Paladin*
Paladins hail from any region, they are warriors devoted to a cause.  Gifted with a sight beyond sight, they are able to apprehend what others cannot without the gift of spirit magic or psionics.  Able to heal or harm with a touch and deal devastating blows, they are able to paralyze their foes by the force of their personality.
[sblock]
Create a code which you follow
A paladin does not gain any spells nor the ability to remove disease
May choose to either have a special mount or an animal companion
Choose either: Spirits, Spellcasters, Psionicists or Tainted as your focus
Smite Evil becomes a straight up smite ability
Lay on Hands, by choice the lay on hands ability can either inflict or heal damage.  In addition, the paladin may use her lay on hands ability to end any one of the following adverse conditions, at the listed cost: ability damage (2 points per ability point restored), ability drain (5 points per ability point restored), blinded (10 points), confused (5 points), dazed (1 point), dazzled (1 point), deafened (7 points), diseased (10 points), exhausted (5 points), fatigued (3 points), feebleminded (10 points), insanity (10 points), nauseated (3 points), sickened (5 points), stunned (3 points), or poisoned (5 points).
Detect Evil becomes either Detect Spirits, Detect Magic, Detect Psionics or Detect Taint depending upon your focus
Turn Undead becomes Turn/Rebuke Spirits, Turn/Rebuke Tainted, Turn/Rebuke Spellcaster, or Turn/Rebuke Psionicist depending upon your focus
At 6th level any melee weapon wielded by a paladin overcomes up to 5 points of damage reduction against any creature that falls within your focus
At 11th level the paladin can use a free action to add a +4 bonus to either their Strength, Dexterity or Constitution.  This ability may be used once per day and lasts for 1 minute per class level.
At 13th level, a paladin who uses lay on hands to heal her mount or animal companion cures 5 points of damage per point of healing spent.
At 16th level the paladin may cause any weapon he wields to be a bane weapon against any creature within his focus.  This ability is useable once per day and lasts for 1 round per class level.
[/sblock]

*Psion*
Psions are those who have examined the depths of their mind and opened up the pathways to power from within.  Possessed of keen intellects, they are often disciplined and highly self-aware.  They hail from almost any region except for perhaps Fyndorn, where those with powers of the mind are shunned.

*Psychic Warrior*
Psychic warriors hail from any race and any region, they are warriors who have blended the powers of the mind with the strength of steel.  Wise in the ways of combat and the world, they are skilled combatants, some of the most dangerous are those who have unlocked the powers of the beast within, able to grow claws and teeth to rend their foes.

*Psychic Rogue*
Psychic rogues blend the powers of the mind with skills of subtlety, able to obscure themselves from the minds of their marks, climb walls like a spider and other abnormal feats, they make excellent use of their powers.  Prone to unusual tactics and trickery, they are wily foes.  Occasionally forming into small bands and guilds, such as the Steel Blades, they push the boundaries of any society that they exist within.

*Ranger*
Rangers hail from any region and race.  Hunters and trackers, woodland defenders and mountain men, they are skilled in a variety of combat styles and are often accompanied by an animal companion.  They can be found in any terrain from razor-stone fields of the Iron Wastes to the glaciers of Iyndor, they are hardy and perseverant, surviving in any clime and doing quite well at it.
[sblock]
Spell-less Ranger from CW unless an elf
Elves may choose the second UA variant for rangers which grants minor shape-changing and fast movement in place of combat styles.
Additional Combat Styles: Spearman (Combat Reflexes, Hold the Line, Deft Opportunist), Defender (Combat Expertise, Elusive Target, Allied Defense), Rider (Mounted Combat, Spirited Charge, Cavalry Charger), Sniper (Precise Shot, Deft Strike, Woodland Archer), Power (Cleave, Improved Sunder, Combat Brute)
[/sblock]

*Rogue*
Rogues hail from any race and region.  They are as varied as the winds themselves, some are stealthy thieves.  Others are silver-tongued cons, while others serve roles as diplomats, spies or scouts.  What they do share is versatility, adaptability and resourcefulness and this is evident in their ability to survive and flourish.  From the city-states of Agoria to the lodges of the barbarian tribes to the emperor’s palace in Zoduka, they have a place in any society.

*Samurai*
Samurai hail only from the humans of Zoduka, land of the Endless Sun.  They are form the bulk of the warrior caste, although occasionally a member of a lesser caste may learn the ways of the samurai from a ronin.  They are implacable foes, capable of putting their enemies on their knees with only a glare.
[sblock]
Samurai receive 4 skill points per level
[/sblock]

*Scout*
Scouts hail from any race and region.  From the tundra-runners of the Fyndorn barbarians to the deep-wardens of the dwarves and even the kobold trackers of the Mythar, they are the first to see and hear, the first to react.  Swift on their feet, they are skilled at striking deadly blows while the move.

*Shugenja*
Shugenja hail only from the humans of Zoduka, the land of the Endless Sun.  Often members of the noble caste, their bodies and minds are attuned to the primal energies which flow and ebb from the spirit world into the material world.  With this awareness, they are able to shape and direct these energies, a powerful and unique gift.

*Soulknife*
Soulknives hail only from the gnome race.  The ability to manifest mindblades was brought with them from their home.  Skirmishers and swift warriors, they have honed this esoteric psionic art into a deadly form of combat.
[sblock]
Soulknives receive full BAB instead of average BAB
Soulknives receive a d8 HD instead of a d10
Soulknives receive the Hidden Talent feat rather than the Wild Talent feat at 1st level
[/sblock]

*Spirit Shaman*
Spirit shamans hail only from the humans of Fyndorn and the elves.  Able to see and interact with the spirit realm, they can bargain and attain power from the spirits of nature and their ancestors.  Guided by the spirits, they are more attuned to the natural world and can protect others from harmful spirits.

*Swashbuckler*
Swashbucklers hail from any region and race, but are often quite rare outside of the more urban areas.  Quick of tongue and quick of blade, they often have sharp minds and deft feet.  Agoria had a long-running duelling tradition among the nobles of that land before the Mythar arrived, and the duelling tradition still exists amongst the merchant class humans.

*Wilder*
Wilders hail from almost any race and region, except perhaps the barbarians of Fyndorn who shun such practices.  Able to tap into the deeply emotive portions of their psyche, they have powerful personalities.  Able to summon a burst of power far beyond the norm from within, they are often flashy and prone to outbursts.  Most often untrained, except for a sect of hedonistic elves, they must learn their limits on their own.

*Wu Jen*
Wu Jen hail only from the humans of Zoduka, the land of the Endless Sun.  They are hermits and sages who delve into esoteric lore and knowledge regarding the spirit realm.  With archaic formulas they learn to master these energies and wield them with astounding effects.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

You can now post here.

I'm now recruiting players.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2005)

As an old player, I'm definitely still interested.    

Probably will continue to play Nassitch, but I will think on it for a bit more.

Keia


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 29, 2005)

I would like to throw my hat in the ring please


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yup I'm still in, Tau wont be joining us, but i'll come up with someone new


----------



## Rino (Jul 29, 2005)

i would also play it but i have to read over half the txt so it might tiake some time to get a char out


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, this really looks to be interesting. 

I'm shocked that gestalt character's are not banned outright... 

I still have a lot of the above material to read but yeah…  This really looks great! 

Edit: Ferrix, I have a question about the Fyndorn region human.  Should the scout class be part of their favored classes?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 29, 2005)

Meee. Pick meee. *jumps up and down and waves hands*


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 29, 2005)

I have never done PbP before, but I found all the reading fascinating.  If there is anything you would like changed about the background, let me know.  I am adaptable.

Also, would you advise reading your past adventure?

Delynn Alendon, Elven Female Druid
Background:  Delynn was born to rather simple parents.  They were not wise or important, but rather simple gardeners.  But they enjoy life, and they love the land.  All that they lacked were children to love.
	Delynn was not the first child born to her parents.  The first child was a son, named Aravilar.  Delynn’s parents were overjoyed at having a child, but their joy was dashed to pieces.  Aravilar died within minutes of his birth.  There was no cause determined.
	For years Delynn’s parents wept and mourned.  They finally decided that only by trying again could they fill the void Aravilar left.  Delynn was born, and she was physically healthy.  As a baby Delynn was a blessing.  Never did she cry or fuss.  Rather, anyone that ever looked on her visage thought it was amazing to see a baby always so content.  That look of contentment, however, was not what it appeared.  As Delynn grew from an infant to a toddler, her expression never changed.  She never showed fear, wonder, anxiety, or joy.  She also never made noise.  She never cooed or babbled.  She did not play with toys.  She didn’t run or jump.  And when she grew older still, she never spoke.  She was dumb.
	Delynn’s parents didn’t know what to think.  Their child was dumb and mute.  They did the only thing they could: they loved Delynn and gave her all they had to give.  Delynn’s father would bring her out to garden with him.  She would stand appearing content at his side, and he would hand her each vegetable as he picked them.  He would put each in Delynn’s tiny hands, roll them around, and repeat the name of the vegetable.  Delynn appeared to enjoy walking, and her mother would take long walks with her everyday.  Delynn’s mother would tell Delynn stories and sing songs.  She brought Delynn to see her friends, and they all treated Delynn as simply a silent partner in conversation.  No one ignored her, but they never expected her to respond.
	As Delynn neared her first century of life, her parents began to give her more freedom.  Delynn would walk by herself.  She would often walk and sit in places where others would pass by.  She silently watched.  Only strangers ever gave it much notice.  Those that knew her would say hello to her as they passed.  Someone on an errand might even sit next to her for a time and talk to her, as people sometimes talk simply to talk.  One day one of these visitors sat next to her and looked very grim.  He was an older elf near the age of Delynn’s parents.
	“Hello, Delynn,” the elf softly said.  He began to weep and sob.  “I don’t know what to do.  The tree limb broke, and now my wife is dead!  She is dead!” he softly hissed.  “I cannot… I cannot go on without her.”  He stopped weeping and with a resigned tone repeated, “I cannot go on without her.”
	Very slowly, Delynn tilted her head to the side.  Her blank look faded, and she turned to the older elf.  “Don’t despair,” Delynn said in a light and clear voice.  “Such thoughts should not be had among elvenkind.  It hurts me.  It hurts you.  It hurts the circle.  Your pain will not always consume you.  It is like a fire in the forest.  It leaves behind fresh soil for rebirth and new growth.  Give your love to your children now.  They will help you bear the fire and plant new seeds in your soul.”
	The elf stared at Delynn in wonder, and a small laugh escaped his lips.  He smiled.  Delynn smiled back.  The elf nodded and ran in the direction of his home.

Delynn traveled for a time.  She met with Shamans and Druids to learn from them.  They found her to have an incredibly keen mind and a vast desire to learn.  Delynn remembers nothing of her earlier life.  When she “awoke” she knew how to speak, she knew where places were, she knew peoples’ names.  Some of the Shamans speculate that her spirit was growing up in the Spirit World, waiting for her body to be ready, but no one really knows.
	Delynn learned her craft as a Druid well.  She spent some time caring for the wilds of Laerendhor and helping keep it safe from those that should not be in it.  But she found that she was not content to remain at home.  She spent a couple of years Fyndorn where she learned how to survive in the different climate and learned some from the barbarian shamans.  She then spent some time in Cihairdun, where she tried to help some of the humans live the old way.
	Now Delynn has found herself at a turning point.  She doesn’t know what it is, but she senses something in the back of her mind.  Like the leaf in the fall, she senses change coming.  But she doesn’t know what it is, and she is afraid…

Personality:  Delynn is usually very quiet and soft-spoken.  While she is very friendly with people that she knows, and also with strangers if they speak with her, many people mistakenly think that she is completely self-absorbed and snobbish.  In fact she is actually simply so introverted and so abstract that it merely looks like she is intentionally distant.  Delynn is very kind to most people, but when she is angered, she acts very quickly to deal with the problem.

Appearance:  Delynn is slightly short and thin for an elf, but not much so.  Her hair is long and unkempt, but it is a stunning silvery color.  Her skin is quite fair, but not pale, and her eyes are light blue.  Her attire is simple and functional, and while it is well-worn and probably not impeccably clean, it is cared for well.  Delynn often has a far away look about her when alone or thinking.  When talking with others her only expression is a soft smile.  Only rarely now does she still look as she did as a child: content.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2005)

As mentioned in the other thread, Layonarai will be returning in a slightly modified state.

Tailspinner


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 29, 2005)

_Aeltwyn ip Llaellas walked through the logging camp, carefully keeping a tight leash on his thoughts. He slipped into the inn through the back door, seemingly unnoticed by the innkeeper and his wife. Unnoticed he entered the common room through the kitchen, and stood still in a shadowy corner._
_A big baldshaven man sat at a table at the side, fidgeting and looking at the door. Aeltwyn had agreed to meet him here, half an hour ago._
_* Allright, you greedy SOB, let's see why you are so nervous* he thought, and concentrated, slowly burrowing his way into the other mans mind._
_*Bastard, he's gonna sell us out.* With a savage glee, his mental fingers, after finding out the truth, stopped their gentle caressing and ripped through the traitor's mind, tearing and rending. With a cry, the bald man collapsed, blood streaming out of his nose and ears._
_Aeltwyn used the commotion to slip out again, unnoticed. Another small victory for the resistance._

I'm thinking about a psion, with maybe a few levels rogue thrown in.....


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not in a position to join, but I skimmed over the setting information and it looked great! Is that all your work, Ferrix? Best of luck in the game.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, this really looks to be interesting.
> 
> I'm shocked that gestalt character's are not banned outright...
> 
> ...




Scout class would fit their favored class fine.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm not in a position to join, but I skimmed over the setting information and it looked great! Is that all your work, Ferrix? Best of luck in the game.




Yeah, it's all my own work.  Thanks for the props, surprisingly a lot of inspiration for the world has come the second time around and I've fleshed out quite a bit.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah, forgot to mention this.

Since you'll be starting at 7th level, prestige classes are an option however, I'd like you to run them by me first as some modifications may need to be made.

Also, check out the prior Mythar Invasion threads for reference to the prior party and some of the members who will be continuing through as well as a general feel of the world.

The Mythar Resistance: 







*OOC:*















*OOC:*


, [IC], [RG].


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Scout class would fit their favored class fine.




Cool.  I'll play a Human from the Zoduka region but I may or may not go scout...  Still thinking upon things but Barbarian and ranger are the other classes I'm considering.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll play a Human from the Zoduka region but I may or may not go scout...  Still thinking upon things but Barbarian and ranger are the other classes I'm considering.




You asked about Fyndorn and you abandoned it!  How dare you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You asked about Fyndorn and you abandoned it!  How dare you




Sorry that was a typo.   I copy and pasted the wrong region. I mean Fyndorn.  Still not sure on class...  I'm very tempted by the scout.  I've never had the chance to play one yet.

Is leadership banned yet? (I'm really only wanting a cohort)

Is there any special "gender rules" in Fyndorn?

If you do allow cohorts, do you allow flaws from UA?  (I'm thinking the cohort would be "mute" which I think is worth a mechanical advantage.)  If not allowed then he could just not like to talk. 

Lastly how is rulership determined in Fyndorn?  (What would be the terms Chief, King, Prince, Chief’s daughter... etc.)


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 29, 2005)

Jerod was 11 when it happened.  He and his family lived in a small village on the edge of the Eastern Outlands.  His father, the village smith, was showing him the finer points of shaping a plow when his mother ran in.
"Its the Mythar! They've found us."
Tears welled up in his mother's eyes.  "Jerod," his father said "quick get in the hole".  Moving the massive anvil, his father pushed Jerod into the small space below it, and then replaced the anvil.  In the small openings left, Jerod could see his father pull a long sword of some white, glittery (crystal) substance from his mother's hope chest.  The next half hour was a blur of shouts, screams, fire and smoke.  When he awoke it took him hours to finally shift the anvil enough to escape, and he wished he hadnt.
The village was gone.  Everything had been destroyed, and the people killed, but there was no sign of his parents.  He searched for hours, but nothing was left, no parents, no food, nothing.  Finally, he began to wander in search of help, dazed by his loss.
1 month passes
Seryl was weeding his little vegetable patch.  "Ah, the celery looks crisp this year" the gnome thought to himself, and then he noticed the growling.  As he turned to look, he placed his hand behind his back, and focused his mind, summoning the searing blade that was his soulknife.  Turning to the sound, it took him a long moment to realize what he was looking at.  It was a human child, filthy and barely clothed, with a feral look on its face, staring at him and growling.

Ok well thats enough narrative before you approve.  I will probably go with this concept regardless, but I would like to have a human, raised by a very independent gnome and trained as a soulknife.  You might say he's a human with the soul of a gnome 

If you object, I'll probably do him as a psychic warrior.


----------



## Rino (Jul 30, 2005)

i think im going to make a psion (first time so i think it will have a lot of errors in it).

looks like it is going to a a soul knife. or a warrior i'll see what i can some up with.
if it all fails then i'm going for a good old barbarian


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Jul 30, 2005)

This is my first time so ere goes nothing.

*Braerthalas Alathatka*
_Elven Swashbuckler 6 Dulest 1_

*Age:* 153
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 4'8''
*Weight:* 121
*Eyes:* Gray
*Hair:* Waist Length, Dark Brown, in a pony tail
*Skin:* Not Sure

*Background*

Growing up with his tribe Braer was never content. He needed something more than the existance of his kin. He did not bellieve that his tribe sould hide from the other people who passed through Laerendhor. Further, he had no aptitude for the Druidic Arts and was uninterested in Spirit Magic. Increasingly bored in tribal life he made up his mind to leave when he came of age. On tha day he partook in a hunt for the wild boar to sacrifice and please the spirits as was custom. He never fouund it, instead he came apon a band of human travellers from White Cliff. The travellers were hopelessly lost in the unfamiliar trees and when they saw Braer they cried out in Joy. Though he knew little of their language Braer managed to reach an agreement with them; he would lead them out of the orest and in return they would show him to their city.

     Never having seen anything but the villages of the elves, Braer was speechless.  He stood simply gawking at the gates taking it all in for five full minutes.  When he was done, he knew in his heart this was where he bellonged.  The travellers, whos names he had learned to be Raphael and Elizabeth, gave him a gold coin and bid him farewell.  With the single coin, he joined a local Fencing establishment under the care of Maestro Tagen Quickstrike.  Under the maestros guidnce he learned how to fight, how to talk, how to fit in, and how to make money off of those things.  Eventually, Braer surpased his master in all of these things and is trying to become a member of he noble caste.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 30, 2005)

Looks like you have plenty but I wouldn't mind being an alternate if you're looking for them.  Playing a Gnome Soulknife.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, it looks like you're fairly full, but if you'd consider a character from me, I'll make one. Since everyone else is going psionic, I think I might write up a Wu Jen.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

This won't be first come first served so post a character concept up.  Now to address everyone individually.

Dichotomy - Interesting elven concept, I like the idea that her spirit stayed in the spirit realm until her body was ready.  How would she fall in with the resistance?

DrZombie - Cool 

Brother Shatterstone - I'd allow the Leadership feat and it would actually be fitting for the "followers" to be more of contacts within the resistance.  If you go that direction it might be a good leader character.  Regarding Flaws, I do allow them and a mute flaw would be interesting, however I generally am pretty picky on what the replacement feat will be, as it should somehow play off of that characters weakness (flaw), a good example would be Olivia the Blind Seer who was one of the original characters, she received Blind-Fight as her extra feat.

As to the hierarchy of the barbarian tribes, I would go with chief.  There would be no king of the barbarians at this point, they are too scattered and varied.  Also, spirit shamans often have a place of honor within their society.  Gender rules, I'd say a visible male structure of dominance with women playing important roles behind the scenes.  Also there would be no structure for the spirit shamans, it would be dependent on the tribe and the specific tradition.  I'd say this isn't a hard and fast a rule, but a good guideline.

RillianPA - Interesting narrative, I think I could go for it.  Flesh it out a bit more and make me love it!

TroyXavier, Ringmereth, Rino - Get a background and personality up, I'll look through peoples characters and stuff and at some point give a deadline for submission and then select who makes the cut.

magic_gathering2001 - I like it, and it makes sense, the elves are not flighty, but are still prone to their whims and it would make sense that they would venture out of Laerendhor.  And despite them "hiding" there, it's a massive forest, think like half of russia/ussr.  Also, duelists are fine, however the tradition comes more from Agoria than Cihairdun.  There is also no real noble class in Cihairdun, just like much of anywhere else except Zoduka, the Mythar stamped out most traditional hierarchies when they took over.  There are those that serve the Mythar as lackeys and gain land/power/sovereignty and there are those that serve under those people.  Additionally, why would your character be involved in the resistance?

I think that's about it.

One important thing to think about when making your character is how they would be involved with the resistance or a group of characters who are resistance fighters.  They don't have to be part of the resistance yet, but that's sort of the idea of the game.

If you have questions that you don't want to ask here, you can e-mail me at ferrix (at) gmail (dot) com.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Jul 30, 2005)

Thx.
Well if there are Duelists in Agoria then change all mentions of Cihairdun to Angoria. 
I am in the resistance to increase my standing within the government that will be formed after they are driven out.

About the "hiding" thing. I figured that in 100+ years someone would pass through that part of the forest and the elves would hide based oon what you wrote.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - I'd allow the Leadership feat and it would actually be fitting for the "followers" to be more of contacts within the resistance.  If you go that direction it might be a good leader character.




Actually that's a pretty cool idea.   Would the cohort travel with the PC or would they be one of the contacts?



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Regarding Flaws, I do allow them and a mute flaw would be interesting, however I generally am pretty picky on what the replacement feat will be, as it should somehow play off of that characters weakness (flaw), a good example would be Olivia the Blind Seer who was one of the original characters, she received Blind-Fight as her extra feat.




In all honesty I hadn't even given thought to what feat I would take so that shouldn't be an issue...  The only feat that really strikes me as appropriate would be Alertness.  You know one “sense” becomes stronger in an effort to replace the loss of another…

Of course that doesn’t make perfect sense being mute isn’t one of your senses… 

Got any suggestion of your own? (That's open to all who want to answer.)

How would the barbarian tribes view a mute?  Would they help it or ignore it, leaving it alone to fend for itself?



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> As to the hierarchy of the barbarian tribes, I would go with chief.  There would be no king of the barbarians at this point, they are too scattered and varied.  Also, spirit shamans often have a place of honor within their society.  Gender rules, I'd say a visible male structure of dominance with women playing important roles behind the scenes.  Also there would be no structure for the spirit shamans, it would be dependent on the tribe and the specific tradition.  I'd say this isn't a hard and fast a rule, but a good guideline.




Interesting, consider the hardship bestowed upon the world I imagine that a woman would be able to buck this thread but would probably be viewed as an outsider for doing such a thing? 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> One important thing to think about when making your character is how they would be involved with the resistance or a group of characters who are resistance fighters.  They don't have to be part of the resistance yet, but that's sort of the idea of the game.




Would being "a go between" for the various tribes to relay news, and also to try to organize them better, work or do you think it would need to be more?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Jul 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone,
If your playin a scout as you implied than maybe something along the lines of wild empathy.  Lost the ability to communicate with people so you learned to efriend the animals.
PS I know it isn't technicallly a feat but it fit so i said it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> If your playin a scout as you implied than maybe something along the lines of wild empathy.  Lost the ability to communicate with people so you learned to efriend the animals.




Hmm, that is very interesting idea...  



			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> PS I know it isn't technicallly a feat but it fit so i said it.




Yeah, it's quite powerful but I'm asking for the muteness for the cohort.  I was leaning heavily towards the Barbarian class but maybe the ranger class would be a better choice…

On Ferrix, I hate to ask for anything special, but could I swap the scout’s trap finding ability for tracking? (considering the scout lacks the skills needed to remove said trap.) 

If not would you approve the UA rogue variant  that gives up sneak attacks for fighter feats?  (If so can the swapping out be a one for one (aka some sneak attack and some feats) or would ALL feats?)


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Jul 30, 2005)

BTW Ferrix,
is UA banned outright or by permission (listed as both)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> is UA banned outright or by permission (listed as both)



Generic Classes are banned.  Everything else is by request.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 30, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dichotomy - Interesting elven concept, I like the idea that her spirit stayed in the spirit realm until her body was ready.



Thanks!  I always like to leave some hole in the background to give the DM something to mess with if desired.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> How would she fall in with the resistance?



Of course, Delynn had heard about the Mythar before she ever left Laerendhor.  However, she always thought that they were simply another part of the natural world.  Just as nature has beautiful flowers and sunshine it also has thorns and terrible storms.  It was while Delynn was in Cihairdun that she came to understand just how terrible the Mythar truly are.

Delynn had spent about a month in a small village far from White Cliff.  She had been helping the villagers plant fruitful gardens, helped them hunt game, and occasionally used her druidic magic to heal a wound.  Life seemed good for these particular humans.  They were able to thrive and mostly enjoy a simple life.  Delynn thought that she had accomplished a great deal.  And the particular Mythar in charge of the village apparently had little concern for the goings on.  But apparently there were others that had more...

The attack occurred while Delynn was gone a couple of days with a hunting party.  When Delynn returned to the village, she found that someone higher in the Mythar ranks didn't like what she had been doing.  The trouble was obvious; nearly half the village buildings had been burnt to the ground, and most of the gardens Delynn meticulously tended were destroyed.

"Mistress Delynn," a young mother ran up to the party as they approached.  "Mistress, it was awful!  The Mythar thought you were rousing us to revolt.  They came to get you.  But we wouldn't tell, Mistress!  Never would we tell!"

"We sure didn't tell," the woman's husband interjected as he ran up.  "And this is the price we paid for it.  For you!" he venomously spat as he gestured at the burnt buildings.  The wife looked about to defend Delynn, but the words died on her lips, and her eyes moved to a group of men at the edge of the village.

It was then that Delynn noticed the group of villagers filling a large hole with dirt on the edge of the village.  She knew what it was.  A terrible rage began to take Delynn.  She would destroy them.  They couldn't do this to these peaceful people.  The Mythar would pay!

"No," Delynn mumbled to herself.  She knew that would only make things worse for these people.  Nothing she could do here would help them.  She had to leave.  Her rage vanished, and terrible sorrow flew into the emotional void left behind.

"Take these," Delynn told the husband as tears welled up in her eyes.  She handed the man a bag of seeds.  "They won't harm you when I am gone."  The husband and wife saw the sorrow plain on Delynn's face.  Without another word, Delynn's form changed into that of a large cat, and she ran fast as the wind from the village.

As she ran, her sorrow subsided.  Now she was resolute.  She understood.  The Mythar are not like a terrible storm that is a part of nature.  A storm comes, ravages, and then vanishes.  But the Mythar would never vanish.  They are abominations.  They pervert the way that humanoids are to live in the world.  She knew that they must be stopped.  She also knew that one druid would not have the ability to do it.  Delynn knew that she had to find another way...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2005)

Ferrix, is anything from Hyperconscious available?  Bruce did much better with the PrCs in there than in the XPH.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Generic Classes are banned.  Everything else is by request.




BS is correct, I'll edit that, it should be by request, I inadvertently changed it's place in the list.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually that's a pretty cool idea.   Would the cohort travel with the PC or would they be one of the contacts?




That depends on how you'd want it set up, although I'd think at least the cohort would travel with you.



> In all honesty I hadn't even given thought to what feat I would take so that shouldn't be an issue...  The only feat that really strikes me as appropriate would be Alertness.  You know one “sense” becomes stronger in an effort to replace the loss of another…
> 
> Of course that doesn’t make perfect sense being mute isn’t one of your senses…
> 
> Got any suggestion of your own? (That's open to all who want to answer.)




I'd see being unable to speak would probably have the person focus more on manual skills and abilities, or on being able to take care of oneself.  For ideas for feats: Deft Hands, Nimble Fingers, Self-Sufficient, Endurance, etc.



> How would the barbarian tribes view a mute?  Would they help it or ignore it, leaving it alone to fend for itself?




That depends upon what place in the tribe that person was supposed to fill.  If they were just anybody, they'd probably be just part of the tribe, if they can't hack it, they die.  It's a harsh world.  If they have important skills (spirit shaman, whatnot) they'd probably get a bit of extra help, but not too much beyond what a person of that role would normally receive.



> Interesting, consider the hardship bestowed upon the world I imagine that a woman would be able to buck this thread but would probably be viewed as an outsider for doing such a thing?




The barbarians of Fyndorn really don't feel the yoke of the Mythar, as the Mythar haven't felt it necessary to dominate the barbarian tribes as they are unified, nor are they much of a threat.  If a woman could prove themselves as a warrior or what-not and still perform some of the more uniquely womanly tasks (child-bearing), they would probably be viewed as incredibly strong individuals and given due respect.  However, shirking the standard roles, without outstanding circumstances, could make the person's life a little harder as people see them as going outside of tradition.



> Would being "a go between" for the various tribes to relay news, and also to try to organize them better, work or do you think it would need to be more?




Since the barbarian tribes don't really have any pressure from the Mythar, and since they do compete for resources, I doubt there would be many neutral go-betweens.  Also, the story takes place currently near Cihairdun, so you'd have to have a reason to be outside of your homeland.  That's in addition to being willing to work with the resistance, which probably wouldn't take much since the barbarians of Fyndorn aren't under the yoke and would chafe at it when they traveled outside of their lands.

I could see some interesting tie-ins, perhaps the resistance hid you away from the Mythar after you rebuffed them in your ignorance of the existing Mythar rule, and they found you a potentially valuable tool/ally.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmm, that is very interesting idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trapfinding for the Track feat, sure.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

Dichotomy, excellent!  Go ahead and do the numbers if you want.

Erekose13 - What PrC were you thinking of specifically?  I do like Hyperconscious, it's a great Psionic resource.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix, thanks for the reply.  I'll have to give thought to a new concept as I think those answers where pretty damaging to what I was thinking about…

Unless you can think of a way for a scout to become enlightened to the invasion…  I have no issues with others seeing my character as “chicken little.”

Maybe they are down south looking for proof?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Perhaps your character traveled to Cihairdun and other locations under the yoke of the Mythar, when he realized the danger of the Mythar, he returned to his people to warn them.  He would most likely be spurned as a doomsayer, few would listen to him, perhaps his cohort is the one person who would listen but being mute could not speak on your characters behalf.  Rejected by his own people he returned to Cihairdun for clearer proof and to clear the debt he has incurred of his ancestors to prove himself once again to the tribe.

Just an idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just an idea.




And its an interesting one...    (Just as a note: It's the cohort that is mute and not the PC.  I have played a mute PC, its very hard to do, even in PbP, so I'm not sure if I would do it again.)

Could you define how the tribes would spurn a doomsayer?  In the civilized world, for the most part, we just roll are eyes and so whatever and go on with are life.  Would a doomsayer be so rejected that the tribes would kick him out or would it be less extreme than that?)

If he got the boot it would probably work better but I could probably make it work if he only left cause of his own conscience… *Thinking*

Questions:

Do the tribes have a written language?  And do they mate for life?  (You know weddings and what not.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And its an interesting one...    (Just as a note: It's the cohort that is mute and not the PC.  I have played a mute PC, its very hard to do, even in PbP, so I'm not sure if I would do it again.)




Yeah, I was assuming your cohort was mute, if you note my comment was that your cohort was the only one who believed you, but couldn't speak out on your characters behalf.  Probably I was just confusing in how I wrote that.



> Could you define how the tribes would spurn a doomsayer?  In the civilized world, for the most part, we just roll are eyes and so whatever and go on with are life.  Would a doomsayer be so rejected that the tribes would kick him out or would it be less extreme than that?)
> 
> If he got the boot it would probably work better but I could probably make it work if he only left cause of his own conscience… *Thinking*




In an environment that is already quite harsh, someone propheting doom when none is apparent and trying to get tribes to work together when they are competing for resources, will probably be rebuffed since they are suggesting something that goes against tradition and the apparent good of the tribe.  If they are particularly adamant and do attempt to change the way of life, they'd probably be excommunicated.



> Questions:
> 
> Do the tribes have a written language?  And do they mate for life?  (You know weddings and what not.)




The tribes don't really have a written language, although the shamans and other "educated" members of the tribe may have a semi-runic language.  These would be mostly pictographic or symbolic, like an 'O' representing multiple things like: the cycle of life, the seasons, etc.

Mating for life, probably not.  Children would be raised by the community and although fidelity may be important, as long as the relationships are known women may have multiple husbands/partners and vice versa.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was assuming your cohort was mute, if you note my comment was that your cohort was the only one who believed you, but couldn't speak out on your characters behalf.  Probably I was just confusing in how I wrote that.




No, it was entirely my fault.  I got it right the first time I read through, or so I think I did, but after giving it some thought on how it would work with my concept I got it backwards... (I'll get back to that in a second,)




			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> If they are particularly adamant and do *not * attempt to change the way of life, they'd probably be excommunicated.




I added a word, which is in bold, cause I think its what you where trying to convey.  If it's wrong please let me know. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> The tribes don't really have a written language, although the shamans and other "educated" members of the tribe may have a semi-runic language.




I would imagine it’s worth a skill point (for a barbarian to learn) and that the chiefs, and other leader, and their children would know it?  



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Mating for life, probably not.  Children would be raised by the community and although fidelity may be important, as long as the relationships are known women may have multiple husbands/partners and vice versa.




Ah, they truly are inspired from the Vikings. 

I'm going to assume I have all the above correct and start writing up my formal concept.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, I think I'm going to throw my hat in the ring for this, but I need to come up with a good idea.  Paladin could be interesting.  Where can I find the Psychic Rogue class?

Anyway, I'll come up with something entertaining soon, need to look over the complete books before I decide on anything for certain though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I'm going to throw my hat in the ring for this, but I need to come up with a good idea.




Cool, I'm very glad to have you in on this.  

I have a mute "cohort" that you could play if you wanted too.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm very glad to have you in on this.
> 
> I have a mute "cohort" that you could play if you wanted too.



"                 " 

I think I like to talk too much, sorry


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I like to talk too much, sorry




I think that could be removed...  If you want to brain storm on this shoot me an email on it.   (No point and tossing 50 posts up that the others would have to read through.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Question: 
Human – Zoduka region

Is their caste skill also always considered a class skill? Or do they just get the free ranks and +2?  (it's different from the other humans, so just checking to make sure).

So many posibilities...  Still trying to come up with a concept.

Question, is the Beastmaster available (I think that's the one, i get him and animal lord confused)  I'm looking for the one that lets you eventualy have multiple companions.  I'm thinking of perhaps the mute character in BS's idea who's turned to animals since he can comunicate to them without words...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of perhaps the mute character in BS's idea who's turned to animals since he can comunicate to them without words...




Ferrix, I pretty much have my offical concept on hold for a bit longer now cause of the above news.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Jul 31, 2005)

My idea may be incorperated anyway


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Erekose13 - What PrC were you thinking of specifically?  I do like Hyperconscious, it's a great Psionic resource.



I am trying to think of someone who has become an expert Mythar hunter, sort of in the vein of Tau but in a completely different direction.  So my options that I am pondering so far:

1. Egoist(w/Metamorphsis) who can transform into Mythar (and many other critters)
2. Quietus from Hyperconscious
3. Gnomish Chronorebel
4. Illithid Slayer modified to hunt mythar
5. Thrallherd (my first thought, but BS is going with the leadership thing)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 5. Thrallherd (my first thought, but BS is going with the leadership thing)




Well if Bront goes with playing my character's cohort than I won't really need the leadership feat anymore.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix, any chance I could instead of droping spellcasting as the CW has it for Ranger, I could simply get a full animal companion per the druid? Or would I have to give up more?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I added a word, which is in bold, cause I think its what you where trying to convey.  If it's wrong please let me know.




Basically what I was trying to say was that if the doomsayer was particularly adamant about trying to change the tribes way of life, there would be repercussions.  If they don't try to change the tribes way of life, no repercussions.



> I would imagine it’s worth a skill point (for a barbarian to learn) and that the chiefs, and other leader, and their children would know it?
> 
> Ah, they truly are inspired from the Vikings.
> 
> I'm going to assume I have all the above correct and start writing up my formal concept.




That's correct.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I'm going to throw my hat in the ring for this, but I need to come up with a good idea.  Paladin could be interesting.  Where can I find the Psychic Rogue class?
> 
> Anyway, I'll come up with something entertaining soon, need to look over the complete books before I decide on anything for certain though.




Psychic Rogue is here.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Question:
> Human – Zoduka region
> 
> Is their caste skill also always considered a class skill? Or do they just get the free ranks and +2?  (it's different from the other humans, so just checking to make sure).
> ...




Ooops, will fix that, it's always a class skill.

Beastmaster would be fine depending upon your race/region of origin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> That's correct.




Cool, I’ll knock out something concrete tomorrow then.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I am trying to think of someone who has become an expert Mythar hunter, sort of in the vein of Tau but in a completely different direction.  So my options that I am pondering so far:
> 
> 1. Egoist(w/Metamorphsis) who can transform into Mythar (and many other critters)
> 2. Quietus from Hyperconscious
> ...




Egoist would be fine.

Quietus would be fine.

No chronorebel, I really like the concept, and I'd probably only allow it for gnomes, so unless you can somehow convince me...

Use the Slayer class from the SRD, here.  Just choose Mythar as your Favored Psionic Enemy 

Thrallherd, I would have loved to know what you were going to do with this one.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ferrix, any chance I could instead of droping spellcasting as the CW has it for Ranger, I could simply get a full animal companion per the druid? Or would I have to give up more?




Let me think on it and I'll give you an answer later.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ooops, will fix that, it's always a class skill.
> 
> Beastmaster would be fine depending upon your race/region of origin.



Fyndorn barbarian tribal character.  (Ranger/Beastmaster)

My basic idea was that Big Bro took his younger sister out on a nature trip and got caught by the Mythar while trying to protect his sister (BS's character).  A few days later, she found him on the brink of death bleeding with is tongue torn out.  He's been a bit of a loaner, depressed that he can't comunicate the oncoming danger of the Mythar, and has instead turned to Animals, since they are all he can comunicate with easily.  So eventualy he sets off with his sister to try to stop things.

Let me know about the companion thing.  I'm going ranged ranger.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fyndorn barbarian tribal character.  (Ranger/Beastmaster)
> 
> My basic idea was that Big Bro took his younger sister out on a nature trip and got caught by the Mythar while trying to protect his sister (BS's character).  A few days later, she found him on the brink of death bleeding with is tongue torn out.  He's been a bit of a loaner, depressed that he can't comunicate the oncoming danger of the Mythar, and has instead turned to Animals, since they are all he can comunicate with easily.  So eventualy he sets off with his sister to try to stop things.
> 
> Let me know about the companion thing.  I'm going ranged ranger.




Just a note, the Mythar rarely ever venture up into Fyndorn, so you'd have to have traveled down into Cihairdun to encounter them.  Although you'll have to give a good story as to why they just didn't kill you outright and put you up on display.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just a note, the Mythar rarely ever venture up into Fyndorn, so you'd have to have traveled down into Cihairdun to encounter them.  Although you'll have to give a good story as to why they just didn't kill you outright and put you up on display.



Perhaps he wouldn't talk so they tore out his tongue and put him up on display like that (They wanted to know where he was from since he was obviously not from the area, as well as who the little girl was), and his sister found him before he bled to death.

BTW, if it helps, I know you were talking about the mute thing and a bonus feat, if that works as the additional sacrifice beyond spells to get a full advancement of animal companion, that's fine.  Or even if I can use just that instead of the spells and use the CW Spell-less ranger. (He couldn't comunicate well with others, so he grew closer to animals)  

Another option would be to allow me to take the Natural Bond feat for free due to that (+3 to effective druid level for companions, but can't go beyond your total HD in effective level with this feat).  So no full advancement, just the free feat.

Just thinking allowed, I'm looking forward to the challenge of playing a speachless character, especialy since writing isn't always easily available, and never a good quick option (and expensive without pencils, dry erase, ect).

I'm looking at Ranger 6, Beastmaster 1 to start.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> DrZombie - Cool





is that cool as in : it's good, go try to create a character nd let me see it, ot cool an in : you're getting there, give me some more?

Dang it's hard typing with a sleeping new-born on your arm. It's four pm here and I'm the only one awake in the house lol.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 31, 2005)

A fighter or a fighter/Rogue rather operating under the deception of a mercenary, when in truce is  courier or  strike team member .
Or a Janissarie of the mythar who deserted their service after he got over his indoctrinations.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Perhaps he wouldn't talk so they tore out his tongue and put him up on display like that (They wanted to know where he was from since he was obviously not from the area, as well as who the little girl was), and his sister found him before he bled to death.




No, that's not going to work...  One of the first things I said via email was that my character hadn't encountered the Mythar, at least until after her bro got himself tossed from the tribes, and that she was fallowing him out of blind faith, love, and worry.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

He's nearly complete.

Sblocked for space saving sake.

[sblock]
*Kolbyr Fjorin*
_Human(Fyndorn) Ranger 6/Beastmaster 1_

*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 184
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 18 [+4] (13 points + 1 Level) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CHA:* 10 [+0] (2 points)

*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 6d8 + 1d10 + 14
*VP:* 59
*Armor Class:* 20 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Defense Bonus + 2 Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Initiative:* +4
*BAB:* +7/2
- *Melee:* +9/4
- *Ranged:* +11/6

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +9 (7 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +11 (7 Base + 4 Dex)
*WILL:* +3 (2 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Bonus Feat_
- _4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level_
- _+2 racial bonus on survival checks_
- _Survival always a class skill_
- _Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)_
- _Favored Class: Barbarian or Ranger_
- _Favored Enemy: +4_
- _Favored Enemy: +2_
- _Animal Companion: As Druid of Level 10 ( 3 Ranger + 3 feat + 4 Beastmaster))_
- _Mute (Tongue Removed, Unable to speak normaly)_
- _Wild Empathy (Noted in Skills)_

*Feats:*
Mute Bonus 
- _Natural Bond _
1st Level 
- _Point Blank Shot _
Human Bonus
- _Precise Shot _
1st Ranger
- _Track _
2nd Ranger 
- _Rapid Shot _
3rd Level
- _Skill Focus: Handle Animal _
3rd Ranger 
- _Endurance _
6th Level 
- _Armor Compatibility (+2 to max Dex in Armor)_
6th Ranger 
- _Many Shot_

*Skills:* 
Climb +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Str)
Handle Animal +10 (10 Ranks, +0 Cha)
Heal +8 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Healers Kit)
Hide +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Str)
Kn: Nature +10 (8 Ranks, +0 Int, +2 Synergy)
Listen +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Ride +6 (0 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy)
Search +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Int)
Spot +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Survival +13(15) (10 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Racial, +2 Synergy in natural environments)
Spot +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Wild Empathy +9 (7 Levels, +2 Synergy)


*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Fyndorn_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Great Axe* +10/5 (1d12+3, 19-20) _Masterwork_ (320 gp, 12 lb)
-*Hand Axe* +9/4 (1d6+2, 19-20)  (6 gp, 2 lb)
-*Dagger* +9/4 (1d4+2, 19-20)  (2 gp, 1 lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Composite Longbow* +12/7 (1d8+2, 19-20, 120 ft.) _Masterwork +2 Strength_ (600 gp, 3 lb)
-*Dagger* +11/6 (1d4+2, 19-20, 10 ft.) _Thrown_

*Armor*
-Chain Shirt(+2 AC, 2/Armor, Max Dex +8, ACP 0) _Mithril_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (0 gp, (8)lb)
-40 Arrows (2 gp, 6 lbs)
-Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
--Bedroll (0.2 gp, 5 lb)
--2 Waterskins (2 gp, 8 lb)
--3 Days Trail Ration (3 gp, 1.5 lb)
--Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb)
--50' Rope (10 gp, 5 lb)
-Belt Pouch (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
--Flint & Steal	(1 gp)
--10 Fishhooks	(1 gp)	
--Whetstone (0.01 gp, 1 lb)

Weight Carried: 61.5 lb
Remain money: 749 gp, 7 sp, 9 cp

*Encumberance* 
*Capacity:* 58, 116, 175
*Lift:* 175
*Push/Drag:* 875

*Description*
Kolbyr is a tall but strong man, with long flowing blonde hair and piercing blue eyes that are a stark contrast to his pale skin.  His face and body is scarred slightly
(More Coming)

*Personality*
Kolbyr is a somewhat timid and gentile soul, who is driven by love for his people, his family, and a goal that feels like a weight on his shoulders.  He does not speak, and only occasionally tries to communicate anything more than something simple to others.  He is more content with animals than he is around other people.
(More Coming)

*Background*
Kolbyr Fjorin was born the eldest son to Chieftain Berrand Fjorin and his wife Faria of the <to be named> tribe.  His younger sister, <name pending> was born a few years later.  He was always close to his younger sister, feeling a sense of guardianship as well as to be a role-model to her.  He knew she looked up to him, and they were quite close.  

(More potentially pending)

Curious to explore, Delynn provided extreme interest to the young Kolbyr, who eventually left with her at the age of 21 to venture in Cihairdun.  One day in a small village where Delynn had been teaching the villagers how to live with nature, the Mythar arrived.  They rounded up the villages quickly, and Kolbyr as well.  Noting he was different, they took him aside and tortured him to get him to speak of who was with him.  He refused, not knowing that the villagers were suffering because of his stubbornness and resilience.  He was drugged, cut, beaten, and tortured psionicly, but he refused to yield.  Finally, they cut his tongue out and fed it too him, before leaving him to die of his wounds in a burning building.  One of the villagers drug him out of the building before it finished burning after the Mythar left.

Near death and his body torn, Kolbyr had a long recovery ahead of him.  The village helped him when they could, but kept him hidden, and some villager’s distaste for him was well known.  Delynn, overwhelmed and not knowing Kolbyr was alive, moved on without him.  When Kolbyr was able to move around well enough, he set back off to tell his tribe of the great danger of the Mythar, somehow.  Traveling slow, and still weak, he was met by his little sister on the way back, who barely recognized him under the scars, and quite upset at his inability to speak.

Kolbyr returned to his tribe with his sister, and spent some more time recovering there.  While recovering, he tried to speak to his father and the other tribal chieftains that they must unite to face this oncoming threat.  But being neither quick witted nor charming to begin with, stacked with his inability to speak, and his lack of evidence beyond his physical markings, he was brushed off as a doomsayer by all but his sister, who as a young woman, still had very little standing and respect amongst the chieftains herself.  His sister clung to him more, having become a fierce warrior and scout herself, but he found more solace in nature with his animal friends as well.  He learned ways to communicate with them, and found a new friend and companion in a large brown bear, which he named Fjord.

Exhausting himself trying to convince the stubborn chieftains, he decided to leave.  His sister stalked him, but he hadn’t noticed till it was too late to stop her, so he simply ignored her and continued on.  However, she wouldn’t quit, and eventually confronted him, saying she was going with too whether he liked it or not.  Unable to tell her or easily dissuade her, he journeyed on with her as a companion hoping to find evidence to take back to the chieftains, or at least help to stop the menace of the Mythar however he could.  Perhaps if he could find Delynn again…

*Companion*
*Fjord*
_Large Animal(Brown Bear)_
*Hit Dice:* 8d8+32 (68 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +7 natural, +1 Armor), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+19
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +14 melee (1d8+9) and bite +9 melee (2d6+4)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 28, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +7, Swim +13, Survival +3
*Feats:* Endurance, Run, Track

*Special Abilities*
_- Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a brown bear must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity._
_- Skills: A brown bear has a +4 racial bonus on Swim checks._
_- Link(EX): +4 Circumstance bonus to Wild Empathy or Handle Animle Checks made on him.  Handled as a free action, pushed as a move action_
_- Share Spells(EX): N/A since unable to cast spells_
_- Evasion: Ref saves for 1/2 dmg instead save for no dmg._

*Equipment*
*Armor*
-Leather Barding (+1 AC, 1/Armor, Max Dex +, ACP 0) (40 gp, 30 lb)
[/sblock]
Ugh, what a pain to format, but it does look pretty (Other than the companion)


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, that's not going to work...  One of the first things I said via email was that my character hadn't encountered the Mythar, at least until after her bro got himself tossed from the tribes, and that she was fallowing him out of blind faith, love, and worry.



Well, then someone else found him and healed him, and he returned then.

I'll be up for a bit longer, fire some e-mails away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll be up for a bit longer, fire some e-mails away.




Already have.  (I just posted here so Ferrix would know that it wasn’t finished.)

I sent one about 15 minutes ago to your gmail account.  Let me know if you didn’t get it.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix, little more info.

How long have the Mythar been invading?  Are they a new race? Culture?  The info you have is a little vague (And if it's intentional, what would I know about them as a character?  You can S-block or e-mail it to me).


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 31, 2005)

The Janissarie see the three guards following the boy, encircling him.
"See Janissarie this is how the guard handles problems of insurrection, decisively." The guard Noncom  says.
"The boy will be catched and then he will speak"
He saw the face of the boy tried to hide in an hut, full of fear hanging on the breaking of his determination.
" I doubt he will know something" the jannissarie answered
"If not he then his brother will" was the replie of the Noncom
It was the one last drop, 
Janus guted the Guard Noncom in an instant with his dagger.
Then he  marched to the hut where the guards smashed the door , drawing his  blade.
In the hut, the boy tried frantically for hide or escape as a janissarie stepped through the smashed door.
He was full of blood and gore, a piece of flesh slide from his helm and his sword was full of blood.
"Boy, follow me out of here, take your brother and leave this place, the guard knows of you both "

"I will wait at the Apple Gardens North of the citie till midnight, if the resistence wants to give me a try, I´ll wait for them there"
the drop to much


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> is that cool as in : it's good, go try to create a character nd let me see it, ot cool an in : you're getting there, give me some more?
> 
> Dang it's hard typing with a sleeping new-born on your arm. It's four pm here and I'm the only one awake in the house lol.




Give me more and make the character


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix, question for you...  Your opening posts talks about barbarians being attacked along with some of the other groups of humans.  With few exceptions, though I do admit they do happen, there are always POWs, Prisoners of War.  Would the Mythar keep prisoners after large-scale wars for slave labor or what not or would they kill every survivor?

Also how long ago is the game after the opening post in this OOC thread?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ferrix, little more info.
> 
> How long have the Mythar been invading?  Are they a new race? Culture?  The info you have is a little vague (And if it's intentional, what would I know about them as a character?  You can S-block or e-mail it to me).




Ah, yes... I figured that would come around, here's what I had in the other thread.

The Mythar are a race of psionic humanoids who descended upon the continent of Ethend a hundred years ago. Surging into battle they eventually overran the continent establishing a dark hold upon the land and forcing many of the races into servitude. The Mythar live in a caste structure determined by their genetic traits upon birth, however these traits are not set and a lower caste warrior may birth a high caste seer.

Their home base on Ethend is a floating city called Psuche which moves about within Agoria, few if any non-Mythar have ever been on this floating city.  Across most of Ethend except for Laerendhor, the Iron Wastes, Fyndorn and Zoduka, they form a ruling class.  Most towns have at least one or two Mythar overseers, while larger settlements will have quite a few Mythar within their walls, this also depends upon the importance of the location.

For their culture, think of a mix between Githyanki and the Inspired of Eberron.

Two Examples:
Huom: Huom are the most common warriors in the Mythar, they are the infantry and guards in the cities taking care to maintain the status quo of the lesser races. They also form the basic hunting packs which are used in tracking down fugitives.

Huom appear as tall, gaunt humanoids with smooth, gray skin and bald heads. Their eyes are empty black pools of unnerving consciousness, and their ears are subsumed within their skulls.

Seer: Seers are the most common upper caste Mythar, possessing a great deal of mental capability along with the consistent ability to recognize danger before it happens.

Seers appear as tall, gaunt humanoids with sharp features, pointed ears with serrations along the back and yellow skin. Their eyes seem hazy, but the creature does not seem to have any problems noticing you.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ferrix, question for you...  Your opening posts talks about barbarians being attacked along with some of the other groups of humans.  With few exceptions, though I do admit they do happen, there are always POWs, Prisoners of War.  Would the Mythar keep prisoners after large-scale wars for slave labor or what not or would they kill every survivor?
> 
> Also how long ago is the game after the opening post in this OOC thread?




About a hundred years since the initial invasion, perhaps ninety-five since the Mythar established a credible hold over most of their occupied lands.

The barbarians decribed in the first post are actually the warriors of Cihairdun.  Those from Agoria saw their traditions and society as barbaric.

Except for perhaps incredibly powerful, long living individuals, they would not keep prisoners of war after such a long period.  Now they have subjugated the populaces quite well, particularly the populaces of the more short-lived races.  When you were born into subjugation, and your parents were born into subjugation, you've got quite the trend to buck.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> About a hundred years since the initial invasion, perhaps ninety-five since the Mythar established a credible hold over most of their occupied lands.




Yeah, I just picked that up from the last post... 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> The barbarians decribed in the first post are actually the warriors of Cihairdun.  Those from Agoria saw their traditions and society as barbaric.




Ahh.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> When you were born into subjugation, and your parents were born into subjugation, you've got quite the trend to buck.




Yeah, that information really changes how I perceive this game…


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Sword-dancer - interesting concept, I like the idea of the Janissarie.  An "elite" group of non-Mythar enforcers used by the Mythar to keep the populace in fear and division.  Expand a bit more on your characters background, etc.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that information really changes how I perceive this game…




Teehee...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront, I've got my solution to your animal companion woes.

Instead of the standard abilities you'd get from being a spell-less ranger, your animal companion's level is equal to your ranger level -3 instead of half your ranger level.  Although at 6th level, this doesn't look so great since it's still effectively half your ranger level, for your muteness I'll grant you the Natural Bond feat which will put you on par with a druid of your level.

Good, yay/nay?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix, I should have asked this before but forgot...  Swift tracking, the 8th level ranger ability, is there anyway a scout could pick this up, liking using the 9th level feat, or get this as part of the tracking instead of trap finding tree she’s already pursuing?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

I'd say you could take it at 9th level as a feat.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sword-dancer - interesting concept, I like the idea of the Janissarie.  An "elite" group of non-Mythar enforcers used by the Mythar to keep the populace in fear and division.  Expand a bit more on your characters background, etc.



I will.
What kind of force the mythar will use as their military or militariced police?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd say you could take it at 9th level as a feat.




Cool.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> I will.
> What kind of force the mythar will use as their military or militariced police?




Humans most likely with Kobold trackers, non-psionic almost certainly.  I'd probably say Fighters, Rogues and Rangers.  These aren't really the Mythar's military, but they're "elite" local police force kind of thing.  They're the paid Mythar-lackeys, they get treated a bit better, have juridical powers over the normal populace, and are expected to be treated as such by the populace.

A standard unit would probably be something like 4 human fighter 1's and a kobold ranger 1.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bront, I've got my solution to your animal companion woes.
> 
> Instead of the standard abilities you'd get from being a spell-less ranger, your animal companion's level is equal to your ranger level -3 instead of half your ranger level.  Although at 6th level, this doesn't look so great since it's still effectively half your ranger level, for your muteness I'll grant you the Natural Bond feat which will put you on par with a druid of your level.
> 
> Good, yay/nay?



Perfect, sounds fair, balanced, and exactly along the lines of what I was looking for 

Is everything else about the character A-OK?  Other than missing the last feat and all?  I ran out of things to spend money on (Leather armor is cheap and masterwork doesn't help it any) and ended up buying masterwork weapons when I normaly wouldn't (I don't normaly need masterwork Everything).  BS and I worked out the background a bit better, so he was a slave who was trotted around places for a while, I'll try to write that up tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd say you could take it at 9th level as a feat.




Actually I just saw that the scout gets a bonus feat at level 8, I missed it on the chart earlier, so if you have no objection I would like to take Swift tracking as the bonus feat.  (IMHO it makes more sense for the Scout's bonus feat to grant this ability and it at the same level as the ranger’s ability.)

Anyhow, I'm getting ahead of myself but let me know what you think.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually I just saw that the scout gets a bonus feat at level 8, I missed it on the chart earlier, so if you have no objection I would like to take Swift tracking as the bonus feat.  (IMHO it makes more sense for the Scout's bonus feat to grant this ability and it at the same level as the ranger’s ability.)
> 
> Anyhow, I'm getting ahead of myself but let me know what you think.




Works with me.


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok here is my first pass at Jerod, Human with the soul of a Gnome

[SBLOCK]*Jerod*
Human Soulknife 7

*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 170 lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* White/Tan

*STR:* 16 [+3] (10 points) 
*DEX:* 16 [+3] (8 points + 1 for 4th level) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:*  10 [--] (2 points) 
*WIS:* 13 [+1] (5 points) 
*CHA:* 10 [--] (2 points)

*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*VP: * 58
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base + 3 Dex + 2 Armor + 3 Defense Bonus)
*DR:* 2/armor
*Initiative:* +7
*BAB:* +7/+2
*- Melee:* +10/+5
*- Ranged:* +10/+5

*Speed:* 40' (as long as Focus is maintained, otherwise 30')

*FORT:* +4 (2 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +8 (5 Base + 3 Dex)
*WILL:* +6 (5 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
+2 bonus on social related checks involving non-Mythar races
4 ranks in a single Craft or Profession skill
+2 racial bonus on that skill
That skill always a class skill
Bonus Feat
4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
Favored Class: Any non-Oriental
Mind blade
Throw Mind blade
Psychic Strike +2d8
+1 mind blade
Free Draw
Shape mind blade
Mind blade Enhancement +1

*Feats:*
1st Level 
- Power Attack
Human Bonus
- Cleave
1st Soulknife
- Weapon Focus (mind blade), Hidden Talent
3rd Level
- Improved Initiative
6th Level 
- Up the Walls
6th Soulknife
- Speed of Thought

*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +13 (10 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Syn)
Balance +7 (2 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Syn)
Concentration +11 (9 ranks, +2 Con)
Craft(Armorsmithing) +6 (4 ranks, +0 Int, +2 Racial)
Jump +8 (5 ranks, +3 Str, +2 Syn)
Knowledge(Psionics) +5 (3 ranks, +0 Int, +2 Syn)
Listen +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
Speak Language (1 rank)
Spot +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
Tumble +15 (10 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Syn)

*Languages:*
- Common, Gnome

*Psionics:*
*Manifester Level:* 1
*Save DC:* 10 + 0 Cha + 1
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 2pp
*1st level –* Force Screen (+2 AC, +2 DR/armor)

*Equipment:*

*Melee weapons*
-Mind blade +12/+7 (1d10+5, 17-20/x2) Keen

*Ranged weapons*
-Mind blade +12 (1d10+5, 17-20/x2, 30 ft.) Keen

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
Explorer's Outfit    (0gp, (8lb))
Flint and Steel      (2gp, -lb)
Belt Pouch           (1gp, 0.5lb)
Everburning Torch    (110 gp, -lb)
-In the form of an crystal on a necklace, with a leather cover
Backpack             (2gp, 2lb)
_Bedroll             (1sp, 5lb)
_5 Rations, trail    (1sp, 5lb)
----Used: 0 days
_10 candles          (5cp, -lb)
_Case, map or scroll (1gp, .5lb)
_Chalk, 1pc          (1cp, -lb)
_Fishhook            (1sp, -lb)
_Grappling Hook      (1gp, 4lb)
_Rope, silk 50ft     (10gp, 5lb)
_Hammer              (5sp, 2lb)
_Ink, 1oz            (8gp, -lb)
_Inkpen              (1sp, -lb)
_Lantern, Bullseye   (12gp, 3lb)
_Mirror, Small Steel (10gp, .5lb)
_Oil, 2x 1pint flask (2sp, 2lb)
_Oil, 2x 1pint skin  (2sp, 2lb)
_Paper, 5x sheets    (2gp, -lb)
_Piton x8            (8sp, 4lb)
_Pouch, belt         (1gp, .5lb)
_Sack x3             (3sp, 1.5lb)
_Sealing Wax         (1gp, 1lb)
_Sewing Needle       (5sp, -lb)
_Soap                (5sp, 1lb)
_5 empty vials       (5gp, .5lb)
_Waterskin           (1gp, 4lb)
_Whetstone           (2cp, 1lb)

*Armor*
-Mithril Chain Shirt (1100gp, 10lb)

Remain money: 1729gp, 5sp, 2cp

Weight Carried: 55lb with Backpack, 10.5lbs without
__________Lgt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight: 76   153  230  460   1150


*Description*
Jerod looks average.  Average height, average tan/white skin color, brown eyes that are neither dark nor light, no distinguishing features.  In bright light, his hair appears almost blond, in low light almost black, but always brown.

*Personality*
Jerod seems like a friendly young man, however, he tends to be quiet and generally very reserved.  

*Background*
Jerod was 11 when it happened.  He and his family lived in a small village on the edge of the Eastern Outlands.  His father, the village smith, was showing him the finer points of shaping a plow when his mother ran in.
"Its the Mythar! They've found us."

Tears welled up in his mother's eyes.  "Jerod," his father said "quick, get in the hole".  Moving the massive anvil, his father pushed Jerod into the small space below it, and then replaced the anvil.  In the small openings left, Jerod could see his father pull a long sword of some white, glittery (crystal) substance from his mother's hope chest.  The next half hour was a blur of shouts, screams, fire and smoke.  When he awoke it took him hours to finally shift the anvil enough to escape, and he wished he hadnt.

The village was gone.  Everything had been destroyed, and the people killed, but there was no sign of his parents.  He searched for hours, but nothing was left, no parents, no food, nothing.  Finally, he began to wander in search of help, dazed by his loss.

1 month passes

Seryl was weeding his little vegetable patch.  "Ah, the celery looks crisp this year" he thought to himself, and then he noticed the growling.  As he turned to look, he placed his hand behind his back, and focused his mind, summoning the searing blade that was his soulknife.  Turning to the sound, it took him a long moment to realize what he was looking at.  It was a human child, filthy and barely clothed, with a feral look on its face, staring at him and growling.  

"By my hairy Aunt Tudy", he thought, "where did that come from?"  Allowing the blade to dissipate, Seryl, began to speak as he would speak to one of his burrowing mammal friends, in kind, soft tones.  Plucking a few large ripe strawberries from his garden, he held them out to the child, continuing to speak in gentle words.  He moved slowly toward the child, until he had halved the distance between them, and then waited for the child to respond.  Slowly, with flashes of teeth and hesitant growls, the child moved towards Seryl, entranced by the sight of the berries.  Finally coming within reach, the child snatched the berries from Seryl's hand.  As the child consumed the fruit, Seryl backed up slowly to the garden, and gathered more food.  In this way, he slowly led the child towards his home, and a full belly.  As he watched, the child slurped down one last blackberry, and suddenly seemed to come into focus.  Suddenly, his eyes began to well up, and he fell against the gnome, shaking with sobs.  "Mommy...Daddy!" Seryl heard in his mind.

In the days that followed, Seryl found that the child (who eventually revealed that his name was Jerod), was an amazingly quick study, learning Gnomish, his house rules, and how to garden within days.  More than that, Jerod clearly had a powerful mental presense.  His interest piqued, Seryl began to teach Jerod the basic Concentration and control techniques of a Soulknife, and the child absorbed them like a washcloth.  

Seryl had never yearned for family or students.  In fact, he had chosen his home, outside the normal limits of the gnome settlement, because he preferred his solitude, and independence.  But as he learned Jerod's story, and watched him soak up knowledge, he came to a decision.  He would adopt the child, officially, and train him as a Soulknife.  He knew that the village elders would object, but as the only Knife of this village, Seryl had certain leeway, and he knew he could get away with it.  As it turned out, he was right, though the elders did pressure him to take another student, which he grudgingly accepted, though he only only pretended reticence.  A partner was necessary to the training techniques, and so that day, Seryl took home with him, a new son, and two new students.

For Jerod, the next few years seemed like the happiest, and most exhausting of his life.  He mostly forgot his parents, except for the small spiral shaped amulet, they had given him.  He quickly came to think of Andyl, the gnome student, as his brother, and he came to love Seryl, despite his rigorous training.

As he approached his 17th birthday, Jerod began to have powerful dreams.  At first he could not remember them, but as time progressed, they became stronger until he could barely sleep.  They were dreams of his parents, calling to him.  "Find us," they said "find who you are" over and over.  Seryl, knew that these were not normal dreams.  He knew that he had to let his son, seek out into the world, and find out who he was.  So Jerod has gone out into the world, seeking for knowledge of his parents, knowing only that the Mythar sought them out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BS and I worked out the background a bit better, so he was a slave who was trotted around places for a while, I'll try to write that up tonight.




The slave idea sort of died.  The world has already been reforged and isn't in the process of being reforged so there is no need for slaves.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Perfect, sounds fair, balanced, and exactly along the lines of what I was looking for
> 
> Is everything else about the character A-OK?  Other than missing the last feat and all?  I ran out of things to spend money on (Leather armor is cheap and masterwork doesn't help it any) and ended up buying masterwork weapons when I normaly wouldn't (I don't normaly need masterwork Everything).  BS and I worked out the background a bit better, so he was a slave who was trotted around places for a while, I'll try to write that up tonight.




If you could post either a link or sblock the character in a new post that'd be great


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> If you could post either a link or sblock the character in a new post that'd be great



Will do on the link when I finish more of him.  BTW, I had to add a section for armor stats in the character sheet (like max dex, dmg reduction, ect)  Hope it looked ok.

BS, I think the few days interogation and left to bleed to death with his tongue cut out works better then and you find him a few days later.  I'll play off that as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, I think the few days interogation and left to bleed to death with his tongue cut out works better then and you find him a few days later.  I'll play off that as well.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront, could you please under armor class seperate your Dexterity bonus from your Defense bonus.

Example:  Armor Class: 10 (10 base + X Dex + X Def + X Armor)

I'll fix that first character sheet to include those lines.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Sure, I'll do it how you have it, I stuck it there actualy and did it like BAB but for defense.  I also did the armor under the gear section.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Also, you forgot to include the bonus from Skill Focus: Handle Animal in your Skills section.

Additionally, Tigers don't exist west of Zoduka, so you'll have to find a more suitable animal companion.  Animals which are a good choice from Fyndorn would be: Dire Wolf or Brown Bear.

Animals you won't find anywhere in Cihairdun, Laerendhor or Fyndorn would include: Hyena, Elephant, Cheetah, Camel, Crocodile, Bison, Lion, Manta Ray, Octopus, Rhinoceros, Porpoise, Shark, Squid, Tiger, and Whale.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Not even the siberian/norther tigers?  Pout.  Aren;t there any cold/polar cats similar to tigers in the area? 

I take it no Megaraptor? 

Prolly  bear then for me. if no to the above.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not even the siberian/norther tigers?  Pout.  Prolly Polar bear then for me.



I was more surprised by a lack of a Cougar (Mountain Lion) than by a lack of a tiger.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was more surprised by a lack of a Cougar (Mountain Lion) than by a lack of a tiger.



They're not listed as a standard animal for some reason.  Probably Leopard, Lion, or Tiger equivelant with a slight tweek.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Cougars/Mountain Lions use the Leopard stats from the MM, if you look at the description of the leopard it even describes them using those stats.

No, tigers, they are evergreen animals, and they figure more into the Zoduka region as it is most similar to india/china, where they naturally occur.

And no dinosaurs.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

K, Brown Bear is fine.  I'll adjust the sheet.

Stock HP for animal companions( (Average)? or same rules as PCs for HD (75%, but no max 1st)

Do Animals get a defense bonus by Hit Die (I'd assume +0 base unless you say otherwise)

Pondering the Armor compatibility feat, I'm already too good for my current armor (leather).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pondering the Armor compatibility feat, I'm already too good for my current armor (leather).




Go the Amaranthian way!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Braerthalas Alathatka*
_Elven Swashbuckler 6 Dulest 1_

*Age:* 153
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 4'8''
*Weight:* 121
*Eyes:* Gray
*Hair:* Waist Length, Dark Brown
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 13 [+1] (5 points) 
*DEX:* 18 [+4] (8 points +2 Racial +1 Lvl) 
*CON:* 10 [0] (4 points -2 Racial) 
*INT:* 15 [+2] (8 points ) 
*WIS:* 10 [0] (2 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Wound Points:* 10
*Vitality Dice:* 7d10
*VP:* 55
*Armor Class:* 19 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Class +1 Int)
*Class Defense Bonus: +4*
*Initiative:* +4
*BAB:* +7/+2
- *Melee:* +8/+3
- *Ranged:* +11/+6

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 (5 Base + 0 Con)
*REFL:* +9 (4 Base + 4 Dex +1 Grace)
*WILL:* +2 (2 Base + 0 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
[size=-2]- +2 racial bonus against telepathic and mind-affecting powers and effects
- Weapon Proficiency: longbow, shortbow, composite versions, short spear, and kukri
- +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen
- Fey: not affected by spells or powers that only target humanoids
- +2 racial bonus on Survival; Survival always a class skill
[/size] - Weapon Finesse: May add Dexterity bonus to attack rolls instead of Strength with light weapons or a rapier whip or spiked chain
- Grace: +1 Adds a +1 Competance bonus on reflex saves.
- Insightful Strike: Adds Intelligence to damage in addition to Strength
- Dodge: Gains a +1 Dogee bonus to AC for a single target.(stacks with dodge the feat)
- Acrobatic Chaarge: May Charge over Difficult Terrain.

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Dodge
3rd Level
- Mobility
6th Level
-Spring Attack

*Skills:* 
Balance +16 (10 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy)
Bluff +9 (7 ranks, +2 Cha)
Diplomacy +14 (10 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy)
Jump +13 (10 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Synergy)
Listen +5 (3 ranks +2 Racial)
Perform +5 (3 ranks, +2 Cha)
Sense Motive +7 (7 ranks)
Tumble +16 (10 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy)


*Languages:*
- _Common_
_- Elven_
_- Agorian_
_- Mythar_


*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
- Masterwork Rapier +12/+7 (1d6+3, 18-20) _Description_ (320gp, 2 lbs)
- 2 Masterwork Daggers +12/+7 (1d4+3, 19-20)_Description_ (602gp, 1lb)each

*Ranged weapons*
- 2 Masterwork Daggers +12/+7 (1d4+1, 19-20)_Description_ (602gp, 1lb)each

*Mundane equipment*
- Traveller’s Outfit (1gp, 5 lbs)
- Signet Ring (.5 gp)
- Various Jewelry (100 gp, ?? lbs) at house
- Noble Outfit (75 gp, 10 lbs) at house
- backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs + contents)
- 7 days worth of trail rations (3.5 gp, 7 lbs)
- Small Steel Mirror (10 gp, .5 lbs)
- 3 Traveller’s Outfits (3gp, 15 lbs)

Weight Carried: 33 lbs with pack 9 with out
Remain money: 1884gp - cost of house

*Description*
Braer is slight compared to the humans he lives with, but posseses hidden strength despite his size. His single braid of dark brown hair stops at his waist. He only reaches the shoulders of most humans.

*Personality*
Braer is stll getting used to the city even though he has been there longer than some humans live. He compensates for this by trying to keep all conversation and comments directed away from city life so his ignorance will be missed. He enjoys verbal sparring as much as physical and keeps others off balance with sudden changes in attitude, position, and topic. He is much the same in physical combat switching direction, opponent, speed, and whether he is on the offensive or defensive quite frequently.
*Background*

Growing up with his tribe Braer was never content. He needed something more than the existance of his kin. He did not bellieve that his tribe sould hide from the other people who passed through Laerendhor. Further, he had no aptitude for the Druidic Arts and was uninterested in Spirit Magic. Increasingly bored in tribal life he made up his mind to leave when he came of age. On tha day he partook in a hunt for the wild boar to sacrifice and please the spirits as was custom. He never fouund it, instead he came apon a band of human travellers from White Cliff. The travellers were hopelessly lost in the unfamiliar trees and when they saw Braer they cried out in Joy. Though he knew little of their language Braer managed to reach an agreement with them; he would lead them out of the orest and in return they would show him to their city.

Never having seen anything but the villages of the elves, Braer was speechless. He stood simply gawking at the gates taking it all in for five full minutes. When he was done, he knew in his heart this was where he bellonged. The travellers, whos names he had learned to be Raphael and Elizabeth, gave him a gold coin and bid him farewell. With the single coin, he joined a local Fencing establishment under the care of Maestro Tagen Quickstrike. Under the maestros guidnce he learned how to fight, how to talk, how to fit in, and how to make money off of those things. Eventually, Braer surpased his master in all of these things and is trying to become a member of he noble caste.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> *STR:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
> *DEX:* 18 [+4] (8 points +2 Racial +1 Lvl)
> *CON:* 10 [0] (4 points -2 Racial)
> *INT:* 16 [+3] (8 points +1 Lvl)
> ...




You have one to many level ability bonuses.  We're at 7th level not 8th level.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok I fixed it. Can you help with languages,


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Ok I fixed it. Can you help with languages,



Nope sure can't. 

I'm wondering myself how many human dialects there are and my choices, not to mention the ones I would recommend to you, could possible change based upon the answer I get.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

Ferrix a few more question for you. 

1) For a scout from the frozen north would having ranks in the swim skill be rare, unusually or commonplace?

2) What are the common eye, hair, and skin color of the Fyndorn region humans?  (I would imagine Nordic, Blonde, Blue eyes, Pale Fair Skin)


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Delynn Character Sheet*

Well, I finally got (almost) everything figured out.  Hopefully I did all the formatting correctly.  There may be some minor tweaks left to make, though.  Oh, and if you decide to be nice when you distribute items, I could sure use a bag of holding or a handy haversack.

Sblocked for space.

[sblock][size=+1]*Delynn Alendon*[/size]
_Elven Druid 7_

*Age:* 141
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 4’11”
*Weight:* 99 lbs
*Eyes:* Light Blue
*Hair:* Silver
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 08 [-1] (0 points) 
*DEX:* 13 [+1] (3 points +2 racial) 
*CON:* 10 [+0] (4 points –2 racial) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 19 [+4] (16 points +1 level bonus) 
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (4 points)

*Wound Points:* 10
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 0
*VP:* 44
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base + 1 Dex + 3 Class Defense Bonus + 3 Armor + 1 Shield –1 max Dex for armor), touch 13, flat 17; DR 3/-
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +5
*- Melee:* +4
*- Ranged:* +6

*Speed:* 20’ (30’ w/ Longstrider)

*FORT:* +5 (5 Base + 0 Con)
*REFL:* +3 (2 Base + 1 Dex)
*WILL:* +9 (5 Base + 4 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
[size=-2]- +2 racial bonus against telepathic and mind-affecting powers and effects
- Weapon Proficiency: longbow, shortbow, composite versions, short spear, and kukri
- +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen
- Fey: not affected by spells or powers that only target humanoids
- +2 racial bonus on Survival; Survival always a class skill
- Nature Sense (Ex): +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks
- Wild Empathy (Ex): As Diplomacy check for animals (or magical beasts at –4); +10 (level + Cha + Handle Animal synergy)
- Woodland Stride (Ex): move through any nonmagical undergrowth at normal speed
- Trackless Step (Ex): leaves no trail and cannot be tracked (unless desired)
- Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex): +4 bonus on saves against spell-like abilities of fey
- Wild Shape (Su): 3/day; small and medium animals; 7 hours each use[/size]

*Feats:*
[size=-2]1st Level
- Spell Focus: Conjuration: +1 to DC for saves
3rd Level
- Augment Summoning: creatures conjured with any _summon_ spell gain +4 enhancement bonus to Str and Con
6th Level
- Natural Spell: can use verbal, somatic, material, and focus components while wild shaped[/size]

*Skills:* 
[size=-2]Concentration +10 (10 ranks, +0 Con)
Handle Animal +11 (10 ranks, +1 Cha)
Knowledge (nature) +16 (10 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Nature Sense, +2 synergy)
Listen +16 (10 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 racial)
Spot +16 (10 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 racial)
Survival +20 (10 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 racial, +2 Nature Sense, +2 synergy)[/size]

*Languages:*
[size=-2]_- Common, Draconic, Druidic, Elven, Sylvan_[/size]

*Spellcasting:*
[size=-2]*Caster Level:* 7
*Save DC:* 10 + 4 Wis + Level (+1 for conjuration)
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level* – _(6/day)_ Guidance, Guidance, Purify Food & Drink, Create water, Detect Poison, Detect Magic
*1st level* – _(5/day)_ Faerie Fire, Goodberry, Longstrider, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*2nd level* – _(4/day)_ Barkskin, Briar Web, Embrace the Wild, Halo of Sand
*3rd level* – _(3/day)_ Greater Magic Fang, Haboob, Protection from Energy
*4th level* – _(2/day)_ Blast of Sand, Freedom of Movement[/size]

*Equipment:*
[size=-2]*Melee weapons*
-*Club* +5 (1d6-1, 20) _Masterwork_ (300 gp, 3 lb)
-*Scimitar* +5 (1d6-1, 18-20) _Masterwork_ (315 gp, 4 lb)
-*Kukri* +4 (1d4-1, 18-20) _Cold Iron_ (16 gp, 2 lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Longbow* +7 (1d8-1, 19-20, 100 ft.) _Masterwork_ (375 gp, 3 lb)

*Armor*
-Dragonhide Breastplate (+3 Armor, 2/- DR, +3 Max Dex, -3 ACP) (700 gp, 30 lb)
-Heavy Darkwood Shield (+1 Armor, 1/- DR, -0 ACP) (257 gp, 5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (10 gp, 8 lb)
-Arrows x 20 (1 gp, 3 lb)
-Arrows (silvered) x 10 (20.5 gp, 1.5 lb)
-Arrows (cold iron) x 10 (1 gp, 1.5 lb)
-Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
-Bedroll (0.1 gp, 5 lb)
-Blanket (0.5 gp, 3 lb)
-Scroll case (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
-Fishhook (0.1 gp, 0 lb)
-Fishing Net (4 gp, 5 lb)
-Flint and Steel (1 gp, 0 lb)
-Hooded Lantern (7 gp, 2 lb)
-Belt Pouch (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
-Trail Rations, 4 days (2 gp, 4 lb)
-Signal Whistle (0.8 gp, 0 lb)
-Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb)
-Holly and Mistletoe x 2 (0 gp, 0 lb)
-Spell Component Pouch x 2 (10 gp, 4 lb)
-Cold Weather Outfit (8 gp, 7 lb)
-Leather Barding (40 gp, 30 lb [carried by Sali])

Weight Carried: 98 lb (loads 26/53/80)
Remaining money: 926 gp[/size]

*Typical Wild Shape Forms*
[size=-2]Jaguar (Leopard stats)
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 7d6+14 (58 vp; 15 wp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40’ (50’ w/ Longstrider), climb 20’
Armor Class: 18 (+4 Dex, +1 natural, +3 Class Defense Bonus), touch 17, flat 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+8
Attack: Bite +8 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: Bite +8 melee (1d6+3) and 2 claws +3 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Improved grab (bite), pounce, rake +8 (1d3+1)
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +9
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 12
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +11, Concentration +12, Handle Animal +11, Hide +8, Jump +11, Knowledge (nature) +16, Listen +16, Move Silently +8, Spot +16, Survival +20

Bear, Black
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 7d6+14 (58 vp; 15 wp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40’ (50’ w/ Longstrider)
Armor Class: 16 (+1 Dex, +2 natural, +3 Class Defense Bonus), touch 14, flat 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+9
Attack: Claw +9 melee (1d4+4)
Full Attack: 2 claws +9 melee (1d4+4) and bite +4 melee (1d6+2)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +9
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 12
Skills: Concentration +12, Handle Animal +11, Knowledge (nature) +16, Listen +16, Spot +16, Survival +20, Swim +8

Boar
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 7d6+21 (65 vp; 17 wp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 40’ (50’ w/ Longstrider)
Armor Class: 19 (+0 Dex, +6 natural, +3 Class Defense Bonus), touch 13, flat 19
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+7
Attack: Gore +7 melee (1d8+3)
Full Attack: Gore +7 melee (1d8+3)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Ferocity (fight w/o penalty while disabled or dying)
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +9
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 12
Skills: Concentration +13, Handle Animal +11, Knowledge (nature) +16, Listen +16, Spot +16, Survival +20

Dire Hawk
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 7d6+14 (58 vp; 15 wp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 10', fly 80' (average)
Armor Class: 22 (+6 Dex, +3 natural, +3 Class Defense Bonus), touch 19, flat 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+6
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d4+1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d4+1) and bite +1 melee (1d6)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +9
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 22, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 12
Skills: Concentration +12, Handle Animal +11, Knowledge (nature) +16, Listen +16, Spot +16 (+24 in daylight), Survival +20

Eagle
Small Animal
Hit Dice: 7d6+7 (51 vp; 12 wp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 10’, fly 80’ (average)
Armor Class: 17 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural, +3 Class Defense Bonus), touch 16, flat 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+1
Attack: Talon +6 melee (1d4)
Full Attack: 2 talons +6 melee (1d4) and bite +1 melee (1d4)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +9
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 12
Skills: Concentration +11, Handle Animal +11, Knowledge (nature) +16, Listen +16, Spot +24, Survival +20[/size]

*Animal Companion*
[size=-2]_Sali_, Bear, Brown
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 6d8+24 (62 vp; 19 wp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40’
Armor Class: 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +1 Leather, +5 natural) touch 10, flat 15; DR 1/-
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+16
Attack: Claw +11 melee (1d8+8)
Full Attack: 2 claws +11 melee (1d8+8) and bite +6 melee (2d6+4)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Improved grab (claw)
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities: Str 27, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +7, Swim +12
Feats: Endurance, Run, Track
Tricks: Attack (humanoids), Attack (all), Defend, Down, Guard, Heel, Stay[/size]

*Description*
[size=-2]Delynn is slightly short and thin for an elf, but not much so. Her hair is long and unkempt, but it is a stunning silvery color. Her skin is quite fair, but not pale, and her eyes are light blue. Her attire is simple and functional, and while it is well-worn and probably not impeccably clean, it is cared for well. Delynn often has a far away look about her when alone or thinking. When talking with others her only expression is a soft smile. Only rarely now does she still look as she did as a child: content.[/size]

*Personality*
[size=-2]Delynn is usually very quiet and soft-spoken. While she is very friendly with people that she knows, and also with strangers if they speak with her, many people mistakenly think that she is completely self-absorbed and snobbish. In fact she is actually simply so introverted and so abstract that it merely looks like she is intentionally distant. Delynn is very kind to most people, but when she is angered, she acts very quickly to deal with the problem.[/size]

*Background*
[size=-2]Delynn was born to rather simple parents. They were not wise or important, but rather simple gardeners. But they enjoy life, and they love the land. All that they lacked were children to love.

Delynn was not the first child born to her parents. The first child was a son, named Aravilar. Delynn’s parents were overjoyed at having a child, but their joy was dashed to pieces. Aravilar died within minutes of his birth. There was no cause determined.

For years Delynn’s parents wept and mourned. They finally decided that only by trying again could they fill the void Aravilar left. Delynn was born, and she was physically healthy. As a baby Delynn was a blessing. Never did she cry or fuss. Rather, anyone that ever looked on her visage thought it was amazing to see a baby always so content. That look of contentment, however, was not what it appeared. As Delynn grew from an infant to a toddler, her expression never changed. She never showed fear, wonder, anxiety, or joy. She also never made noise. She never cooed or babbled. She did not play with toys. She didn’t run or jump. And when she grew older still, she never spoke. She was dumb.

Delynn’s parents didn’t know what to think. Their child was dumb and mute. They did the only thing they could: they loved Delynn and gave her all they had to give. Delynn’s father would bring her out to garden with him. She would stand appearing content at his side, and he would hand her each vegetable as he picked them. He would put each in Delynn’s tiny hands, roll them around, and repeat the name of the vegetable. Delynn appeared to enjoy walking, and her mother would take long walks with her everyday. Delynn’s mother would tell Delynn stories and sing songs. She brought Delynn to see her friends, and they all treated Delynn as simply a silent partner in conversation. No one ignored her, but they never expected her to respond.

As Delynn neared her first century of life, her parents began to give her more freedom. Delynn would walk by herself. She would often walk and sit in places where others would pass by. She silently watched. Only strangers ever gave it much notice. Those that knew her would say hello to her as they passed. Someone on an errand might even sit next to her for a time and talk to her, as people sometimes talk simply to talk. One day one of these visitors sat next to her and looked very grim. He was an older elf near the age of Delynn’s parents.

“Hello, Delynn,” the elf softly said. He began to weep and sob. “I don’t know what to do. The tree limb broke, and now my wife is dead! She is dead!” he softly hissed. “I cannot… I cannot go on without her.” He stopped weeping and with a resigned tone repeated, “I cannot go on without her.”

Very slowly, Delynn tilted her head to the side. Her blank look faded, and she turned to the older elf. “Don’t despair,” Delynn said in a light and clear voice. “Such thoughts should not be had among elvenkind. It hurts me. It hurts you. It hurts the circle. Your pain will not always consume you. It is like a fire in the forest. It leaves behind fresh soil for rebirth and new growth. Give your love to your children now. They will help you bear the fire and plant new seeds in your soul.”

The elf stared at Delynn in wonder, and a small laugh escaped his lips. He smiled. Delynn smiled back. The elf nodded and ran in the direction of his home.

Delynn traveled for a time. She met with Shamans and Druids to learn from them. They found her to have an incredibly keen mind and a vast desire to learn. Delynn remembers nothing of her earlier life. When she “awoke” she knew how to speak, she knew where places were, she knew peoples’ names. Some of the Shamans speculate that her spirit was growing up in the Spirit World, waiting for her body to be ready, but no one really knows.

Delynn learned her craft as a Druid well. She spent some time caring for the wilds of Laerendhor and helping keep it safe from those that should not be in it. But she found that she was not content to remain at home. She spent a couple of years Fyndorn where she learned how to survive in the different climate and learned some from the barbarian shamans. There she met Kolbyr Fjorin, an adventurous young human that had even more affinity to the wild than most of the barbarians.  His desire to travel may have even surpassed Delynn's.  When he asked to accompany Delynn when she left, she was delighted to have someone else with her.  She knew the two of them could share their coming experiences in the outside world.

Delynn and Kolbyr then spent some time in Cihairdun, where Delynn tried to help some of the humans live the old way.

Of course, Delynn had heard about the Mythar before she ever left Laerendhor. However, she always thought that they were simply another part of the natural world. Just as nature has beautiful flowers and sunshine it also has thorns and terrible storms. It was while Delynn was in Cihairdun that she came to understand just how terrible the Mythar truly are.

Delynn and Kolbyr had spent about a month in a small village far from White Cliff. She had been helping the villagers plant fruitful gardens, helped them hunt game, and occasionally used her druidic magic to heal a wound. Life seemed good for these particular humans. They were able to thrive and mostly enjoy a simple life. Delynn thought that she had accomplished a great deal. And the particular Mythar in charge of the village apparently had little concern for the goings on. But apparently there were others that had more...

The attack occurred while Delynn was gone a couple of days with a hunting party. When Delynn returned to the village, she found that someone higher in the Mythar ranks didn't like what she had been doing. The trouble was obvious; nearly half the village buildings had been burnt to the ground, and most of the gardens Delynn meticulously tended were destroyed.

"Mistress Delynn," a young mother ran up to the party as they approached. "Mistress, it was awful! The Mythar thought you were rousing us to revolt. They came to get you. But we wouldn't tell, Mistress! Never would we tell!"

"We sure didn't tell," the woman's husband interjected as he ran up. "And this is the price we paid for it. For you!" he venomously spat as he gestured at the burnt buildings. The wife looked about to defend Delynn, but the words died on her lips, and her eyes moved to a group of men at the edge of the village.

It was then that Delynn noticed the group of villagers filling a large hole with dirt on the edge of the village. She knew what it was. Delynn also thought about Kolbyr.  If the Mythar had come to the village looking for her, they certainly would have tried to get Kolbyr to talk.  Delynn knew he would never tell.  His soul was too noble.  But they would have tried to make him talk.  They would have done anything to make him talk.  Delynn knew that he could not have lived.  If he was alive, he would have met her with the husband and wife.  A terrible rage began to take Delynn. She would destroy them. They couldn't do this to these peaceful people. The Mythar would pay!

"No," Delynn mumbled to herself. She knew that would only make things worse for these people. Nothing she could do here would help them. She had to leave. She thought about Kolbyr.  His tall stance, broken.  His pale skin, burned.  He was now feed for the maggots.  Her rage vanished, and terrible sorrow flew into the emotional void left behind.

"Take these," Delynn told the husband as tears welled up in her eyes. She handed the man a bag of seeds. "They won't harm you when I am gone." The husband and wife saw the sorrow plain on Delynn's face. Without another word, Delynn's form changed into that of a large cat, and she ran fast as the wind from the village.

As she ran, her sorrow subsided. Now she was resolute. She understood. The Mythar are not like a terrible storm that is a part of nature. A storm comes, ravages, and then vanishes. But the Mythar would never vanish. They are abominations. They pervert the way that humanoids are to live in the world. She knew that they must be stopped. She also knew that one druid would not have the ability to do it. Delynn knew that she had to find another way...[/size][/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> K, Brown Bear is fine.  I'll adjust the sheet.
> 
> Stock HP for animal companions( (Average)? or same rules as PCs for HD (75%, but no max 1st)
> 
> ...




No defense bonus for animals, only creatures with armor proficiency or a class get a defense bonus.

Same rule as PC's for animal companions.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope sure can't.
> 
> I'm wondering myself how many human dialects there are and my choices, not to mention the ones I would recommend to you, could possible change based upon the answer I get.




Each region has it's own dialect, with Common acting more like an advanced Trade language.



> 1) For a scout from the frozen north would having ranks in the swim skill be rare, unusually or commonplace?
> 
> 2) What are the common eye, hair, and skin color of the Fyndorn region humans? (I would imagine Nordic, Blonde, Blue eyes, Pale Fair Skin)




For a scout, perhaps a few ranks would be in order.  Some tribes would have a few more depending upon how close they were to either the far northern ice sheets or the coast.  Some tribes could also have a sort of Right of Passage where you swim in the freezing waters in the deepest winters.

Common coloring would be the standard nordic, think Val Kilmer, Matt Damon... sharp chins, good muscle relief, golden blond, blue eyes, fair skin.

magic_gathering2001 - You've 2 too many skill points, you should have 60, I count 62.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Dichotomy - Looks good...


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Dichotomy, mind if My character met Delynn when she was up in Fyndorn?  I'm thinking that meating you and talking with you inspired him to venture out into Cihairdun, perhaps he was even accompanying you on your travels and was either taken in the raid on the villiage to find you for your teachings, or perhaps he was left torchered physicly and psionicly, dying with his tongue taken out as an example to discourage you, and he eventualy returned to his tribe in Fyndorn from there after some time recovering from everything that was done to him.

That's assuming thet Ferrix agrees that would be an ok idea as well.

That would also tie togeather 3 characters (Mine, BS's, and Dichotomy's)


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok, assuming the above is ok with everyone, Kolbyr Fjorin is nearly complete.  Just need to compare notes with BS, and perhaps with Dichotomy.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks good, man I should really go to bed.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Looks good, man I should really go to bed.



Glad you like him 

Hopefully you still will when you wake up   

Any clues on what to do with the extra cash?  My only other thought was to buy barding for my bear, but that seems... odd...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would also tie togeather 3 characters (Mine, BS's, and Dichotomy's)




I have no issues with that...  Could be an interesting angle.   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Any clues on what to do with the extra cash?  My only other thought was to buy barding for my bear, but that seems... odd...




No, not really, maybe a number of small masterwork weapons...  I would tell you to do more with your armor but that really doesn't look like it would help.  :\ 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, assuming the above is ok with everyone, Kolbyr Fjorin is nearly complete.  Just need to compare notes with BS, and perhaps with Dichotomy.




It looks good to me, the background looks good to me.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

I was pondering Mithril Chain Shirt (Though I was thinking that metal armor in the cold wouldn't be a great idea, but it would be reinforced with leather for comfort).  Is that an acceptable Non-magical armor Ferrix?


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Dichotomy, mind if My character met Delynn when she was up in Fyndorn?  I'm thinking that meating you and talking with you inspired him to venture out into Cihairdun, perhaps he was even accompanying you on your travels and was either taken in the raid on the villiage to find you for your teachings, or perhaps he was left torchered physicly and psionicly, dying with his tongue taken out as an example to discourage you, and he eventualy returned to his tribe in Fyndorn from there after some time recovering from everything that was done to him.




That sounds marvelous to me.  Apparently I went to bed too early last night...  I read what you had already written in your background, and I have no problems with it.  If you would like to discuss anything further, let me know.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Any clues on what to do with the extra cash?  My only other thought was to buy barding for my bear, but that seems... odd...



I bought barding for MY bear...  I also bought so much mundane equipment that I cannot carry it all.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, special materials are acceptable non-magical items.

However, you can always just save the left-over and let me spend it.

You'll have the regular amount of wealth for a character of your level which is 19,000gp, but it will be assigned by me.  More work for me, but oh well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was pondering Mithril Chain Shirt (Though I was thinking that metal armor in the cold wouldn't be a great idea, but it would be reinforced with leather for comfort).  Is that an acceptable Non-magical armor Ferrix?



It’s already on more than one character sheet.   (it's also what I had picked up also.  )


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> That sounds marvelous to me.  Apparently I went to bed too early last night...  I read what you had already written in your background, and I have no problems with it.  If you would like to discuss anything further, let me know.



Fantastic.  I figured you probably let me come along since I was working with nature as a ranger anyway, and a body guard never hurt anyone.  Could be an interesting supprise when I show up alive if you think I'm dead. 



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> I bought barding for MY bear...  I also bought so much mundane equipment that I cannot carry it all.



Yeah, I may still do that and get some Mithril Chain.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yeah, special materials are acceptable non-magical items.
> 
> However, you can always just save the left-over and let me spend it.
> 
> You'll have the regular amount of wealth for a character of your level which is 19,000gp, but it will be assigned by me. More work for me, but oh well.



That's good to know, I may drop the masterwork dagger and axe then.  A carrying container of some kind would be realy usefull for all the extra stuff, so I can grab a few things like Rope and a Grappling hook and not be at a medium load.

How picky are you going to be about counting non-magical arrows as far as quantity?  Should I just buy 40 and forget about them, or do I need to count them off as I fire them?

Oh, would a wild call kit, a kit that lets me make various animal calls, be something unreasonable to pick up?  I should be able to make a few without a tongue, but I should also be able to manufacture or have manufactured a few other types.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok, Kolbyr Fjorin is close to completion.  Finished with gear beyond anything you buy (Storage is usefull, stat boosters are always fun, protection never hurts, I love boots of springing and striding, and maybe a magic bow, but I can live without a magic weapon).

Question on Favored enemy, are the Mythar an acceptable favored enemy?  Or do I need to be more specific?  (I understand they're a humanoid race, or a collection of humanoid races).  I'll finish that up then I'm done other than background tweeks.

Still need a good background name, and will go into a bit of detail in the background about his younger self, but that's more fluff.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok i fixed the skills but im still not sure which languages to get.

What dialects would i pick up in Agoria?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 1, 2005)

Osric checking in, Ferrix.  I'll update my character sheet from the last game and get it to you soon.


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2005)

Ferrix,

have you made some decisions on characters and the like.  I was wondering because I could take Nassitch through the Egoist healer route - or continue on as a ranger - or something completely different.

Just checking - you can e-mail me privately with suggestions if you wish.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Each region has it's own dialect, with Common acting more like an advanced Trade language.




Could I get the name of said dialects?  (and which reason they correspond too.)

I imagine that humans get common and there own regional dialect for free, correct?

Or do I need to pay for them?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

Since it'll be easier for all involved, characters get Common and their regional dialect free.

Keia, it seems like we're going to have a very wilderness focused party since almost all of the characters proposed and posted so far except one, are druids/rangers/scouts.  So healing and tracking will be covered, although Nassitch if focused on tracking would probably be the best due to his scent ability.  Whatever you choose is fine, you do have priority.

Lazlow - cool.

magic_gathering2001 - you'd probably pick up Cihairdun, dwarven or the Mythar tongue.

Mythar counts as a single favored enemy choice also.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 2, 2005)

Languages down.

As for magic items AC bonuses are good (defending daggers especially), so are cool and unusual items.

Oh yeah you can spend my leftover gold too


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Ferrix, just checking in. I'm going to be going with a telepath/quietus from a more urban setting. Probably going Gnome   I'll let you know more as I write it.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hey Ferrix, just checking in. I'm going to be going with a telepath/quietus from a more urban setting. Probably going Gnome   I'll let you know more as I write it.




Okay, cool.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2005)

Today has been a wasted day as far as progress on this character has been...    Sorry all.  I'll try to do better tomorrow.  (My mind’s wasted.)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

No problem BS, no need to rush.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 2, 2005)

I have updated Delynn (a couple of typos, added a wildshape form).  The only thing that I think might change now is her spell selection.

Bront, you may want to check the little bits I added regarding Kolbyr in my background.  Also, if it is not too much trouble, I would like to know what his personality was like when he could talk.  What kind of relationship would he have likely had with Delynn?  Did they talk much?  Anything else of which you can think.  Btw, I am envious; your bear companion is better than mine.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> I have updated Delynn (a couple of typos, added a wildshape form).  The only thing that I think might change now is her spell selection.
> 
> Bront, you may want to check the little bits I added regarding Kolbyr in my background.  Also, if it is not too much trouble, I would like to know what his personality was like when he could talk.  What kind of relationship would he have likely had with Delynn?  Did they talk much?  Anything else of which you can think.  Btw, I am envious; your bear companion is better than mine.



Before hand (And still), he's probably a bit of a protector, learned from watching over his sister.  He was probably a bit more outspoken, and curious.  He actualy wasn't as good with animals then, though he did have a very natural affinity with them, that's more something he's become since then.  He was eager to learn the ways of nature though, all be it in a more combative way.  He was probably a good buffer for you when you met new people to begin with, and I wouldn't be supprised if he found your character's exotic elven features somewhat aluring at first (Perhaps not much of an issue beyond the initial approach to accompany you, and something that would be left behind after the bond of friendship was formed).  When you knew him, he was stronger, tougher, and generaly bigger (He's still fairly large, but add about 30 lbs of pure muscle on what he is now, and you get him then) but he was always quite lithe, and a archer of some note.

I like what you did.  I'll have to tweek my background a bit as well, but I think we're pretty much well formed.

And yes, my bear is cooler than yours   Beastmaster PrC will do that.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How picky are you going to be about counting non-magical arrows as far as quantity?  Should I just buy 40 and forget about them, or do I need to count them off as I fire them?
> 
> Oh, would a wild call kit, a kit that lets me make various animal calls, be something unreasonable to pick up?  I should be able to make a few without a tongue, but I should also be able to manufacture or have manufactured a few other types
> 
> Question on Favored enemy, are the Mythar an acceptable favored enemy?  Or do I need to be more specific?  (I understand they're a humanoid race, or a collection of humanoid races).  I'll finish that up then I'm done other than background tweeks.



Questions from 2 different posts, in case you missed them Ferrix.

I also gave some general input on items earlier.  I know it was a lot, but it was just a few guidelines, whatever you come up with should be fun 

Any good idea for a name for a tribe from Fyndorn?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, arrows will be counted.  It's a relatively simple matter to do, and they're cheap.

I answered the favored enemy question already, but I'll answer it again, Mythar are a single Favored Enemy.

Wild call kit, sure, go for it.

Name for a tribe, hrm... couldn't say really off hand, do what I do when I need some info, google stuff.  Look up nordic tribes, or such things.


----------



## sword-dancer (Aug 2, 2005)

I will made the PC background ansd else tomorrow evening, sorry.


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2005)

Probably won't have Nassitch updated til after this weekend.  I'm going the egoist route so if you start before I've updated I can be there and just update then.  

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yes, arrows will be counted.  It's a relatively simple matter to do, and they're cheap.
> 
> I answered the favored enemy question already, but I'll answer it again, Mythar are a single Favored Enemy.
> 
> ...



K, just asking on the arrows (Some don't count them, others do, figured I'd ask)

Oops, missed that.

Cool, I'll price it as a healing kit, seems about right.

I'll come up with something.  Googling is how I came up with the character names (trying to avoid names from Norse Mythose, or at least well known names). Edit: Germanic Tribes link here.  Closest thing to Norse tribes I could find.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Other than putting in BS's character's name and getting magical goodies, I believe I'm all set 

The Background got a bit longer, has a bit more about his childhood and growing up, and a bit more about his relationship with Delynn.  I also fleshed out his personality section a bit, as well as his description (Which, admitedly, I'm probably realy bad at).

[sblock]
*Kolbyr Fjorin*
_Human(Fyndorn) Ranger 6/Beastmaster 1_

*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 184
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 18 [+4] (13 points + 1 Level) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CHA:* 10 [+0] (2 points)

*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 6d8 + 1d10 + 14
*VP:* 59
*Armor Class:* 20 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Defense Bonus + 2 Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Initiative:* +4
*BAB:* +7/2
- *Melee:* +9/4
- *Ranged:* +11/6

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +9 (7 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +11 (7 Base + 4 Dex)
*WILL:* +3 (2 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Bonus Feat_
- _4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level_
- _+2 racial bonus on survival checks_
- _Survival always a class skill_
- _Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)_
- _Favored Class: Barbarian or Ranger_
- _Favored Enemy: Animal +2_
- _Favored Enemy: Mythar +4_
- _Animal Companion: As Druid of Level 10 ( 3 Ranger + 3 feat + 4 Beastmaster))_
- _Mute (Tongue Removed, Unable to speak normaly)_
- _Wild Empathy (Noted in Skills)_

*Feats:*
Mute Bonus 
- _Natural Bond _
1st Level 
- _Point Blank Shot _
Human Bonus
- _Precise Shot _
1st Ranger
- _Track _
2nd Ranger 
- _Rapid Shot _
3rd Level
- _Skill Focus: Handle Animal _
3rd Ranger 
- _Endurance _
6th Level 
- _Armor Compatibility (+2 to max Dex in Armor)_
6th Ranger 
- _Many Shot_

*Skills:* 
Climb +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Str)
Handle Animal +10 (10 Ranks, +0 Cha)
Heal +8 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Healers Kit)
Hide +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Str)
Kn: Nature +10 (8 Ranks, +0 Int, +2 Synergy)
Listen +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Ride +6 (0 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy)
Search +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Int)
Spot +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Survival +13(15) (10 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Racial, +2 Synergy in natural environments)
Spot +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Wild Empathy +9 (7 Levels, +2 Synergy)


*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Fyndorn_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Great Axe* +10/5 (1d12+3, 19-20) _Masterwork_ (320 gp, 12 lb)
-*Hand Axe* +9/4 (1d6+2, 19-20)  (6 gp, 2 lb)
-*Dagger* +9/4 (1d4+2, 19-20)  (2 gp, 1 lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Composite Longbow* +12/7 (1d8+2, 19-20, 120 ft.) _Masterwork +2 Strength_ (600 gp, 3 lb)
-*Dagger* +11/6 (1d4+2, 19-20, 10 ft.) _Thrown_

*Armor*
-Chain Shirt(+2 AC, 2/Armor, Max Dex +8, ACP 0) _Mithril_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (0 gp, (8)lb)
-60 Arrows (3 gp, 9 lbs)
-Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
--Bedroll (0.2 gp, 5 lb)
--2 Waterskins (2 gp, 8 lb)
--3 Days Trail Ration (3 gp, 1.5 lb)
--Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb)
--50' Rope (10 gp, 5 lb)
--Wild Call Kit (50 gp, 1 lb)
-Belt Pouch (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
--Flint & Steal	(1 gp)
--10 Fishhooks	(1 gp)	
--Whetstone (0.01 gp, 1 lb)

Weight Carried: 65.5 lb
Remain money: 699 gp, 7 sp, 9 cp

*Encumberance* 
*Capacity:* 58, 116, 175
*Lift:* 175
*Push/Drag:* 875

*Description*
Kolbyr is a tall but strong man, with long flowing blonde hair and piercing blue eyes that are a stark contrast to his pale skin.  His face and body are scarred, though most have healed fairly well to make them not too obvious.  He is large, but a bit gaunt, and moves with a cat-like grace.  His quiet demeanor makes him look much less imposing than he might otherwise appear.

*Personality*
Kolbyr is a kind and gentile soul, who is driven by love for his people, his family, and a goal that feels like a weight on his shoulders.  He has become somewhat timid and withdraw due to his inability speak, and only occasionally tries to communicate anything more than something simple to others.  He is more content with animals than he is around other people in most cases.  His inability to talk wears on him, and he mostly makes hand or body gestures and avoids making sounds other than animal calls (with the help of his kit) as much as possible.  He feels a sense of duty towards others, and often feels himself as a protector of his family and friends.

*Background*
Kolbyr Fjorin was born the eldest son to Chieftain Berrand Fjorin and his wife Faria of the Danurii tribe.  His younger sister, <name pending> was born a few years later.  He was always close to his younger sister, feeling a sense of guardianship as well as to be a role-model to her.  He knew she looked up to him, and they were quite close.  

Kolbyr grew up a fine young warrior.  He learned the ways of the wild, as well as the ways of combat.  He learned how to care for animals, as well as how to put them down.  He took to the Bow with a natural ease, though he was encouraged to use his great strength and stamina in combat as well with training in the great axe.  Kolbyr was a warrior of nature, tried and true, and a credit to his tribe.  He encouraged his sister to follow in his footsteps, or forge her own.  She was a strong girl with a fighting spirit, and Kolbyr encouraged her to strive for greatness despite the tribes generally lesser view of woman warriors.  She had developed skills that were all her own, and Kolbyr knew she would one day rival any man in ability.  Both children made their parents very proud.

Curious to explore, Delynn provided extreme interest to the young Kolbyr.  The visiting elven druid came to learn of our ways and teach some of the ways of nature herself.  Kolbyr tried to learn from her when he could, initially drawn to her strange exotic beauty, having never met an elf before.  Kolbyr eventually left with her at the age of 20 to venture in Cihairdun, coming with as a protector and friend, and formed a fairly strong bond of friendship and respect with her.  They traveled together for several months.

One day in a small village where Delynn had been teaching the villagers how to live with nature, the Mythar arrived while she was off on a hunt with several of the other villagers.  Kolbyr had stayed behind to help teach the villagers ways to better care for their animals.  They rounded up the villages quickly, and Kolbyr as well.  Noting he was different, they took him aside and tortured him to get him to speak of who was with him.  He refused, not knowing that the villagers were suffering because of his stubbornness and resilience.  He was drugged, cut, beaten, and tortured psionicly, but he refused to yield.  Finally, they cut his tongue out and fed it too him, before leaving him to die of his wounds in a burning building.  One villager drug him out of the building before it finished burning after the Mythar left.

Near death and his body torn, Kolbyr had a long recovery ahead of him.  The village helped him when they could, but kept him hidden, and some villager’s distaste for him was well known.  Delynn, overwhelmed and not knowing Kolbyr was alive, moved on without him.  When Kolbyr was able to move around well enough, he set back off to tell his tribe of the great danger of the Mythar, somehow.  Traveling slow, and still weak, he was met by his little sister on the way back, who barely recognized him under the scars, and quite upset at his inability to speak.

Kolbyr returned to his tribe with his sister, and spent some more time recovering there.  While recovering, he tried to speak to his father and the other tribal chieftains that they must unite to face this oncoming threat.  But being neither quick witted nor charming to begin with, stacked with his inability to speak, and his lack of evidence beyond his physical markings, he was brushed off as a doomsayer by all but his sister, who as a young woman, still had very little standing and respect amongst the chieftains herself.  His sister clung to him more, having become a fierce warrior and scout herself, but he found more solace in nature with his animal friends as well.  He learned ways to communicate with them, and found a new friend and companion in a large brown bear, which he named Fjord.

Exhausting himself trying to convince the stubborn chieftains, he decided to leave.  His sister stalked him, but he hadn’t noticed till it was too late to stop her, so he simply ignored her and continued on.  However, she wouldn’t quit, and eventually confronted him, saying she was going with too whether he liked it or not.  Unable to tell her or easily dissuade her, he journeyed on with her as a companion hoping to find evidence to take back to the chieftains, or at least help to stop the menace of the Mythar however he could.  Perhaps if he could find Delynn again…

*Companion*
*Fjord*
_Large Animal(Brown Bear)_
*Hit Dice:* 8d8+32 (68 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +7 natural, +1 Armor), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+19
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +14 melee (1d8+9) and bite +9 melee (2d6+4)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 28, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +7, Swim +13, Survival +3
*Feats:* Endurance, Run, Track

*Special Abilities*
_- Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a brown bear must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity._
_- Skills: A brown bear has a +4 racial bonus on Swim checks._
_- Link(EX): +4 Circumstance bonus to Wild Empathy or Handle Animle Checks made on him.  Handled as a free action, pushed as a move action_
_- Share Spells(EX): N/A since unable to cast spells_
_- Evasion: Ref saves for 1/2 dmg instead save for no dmg._

*Equipment*
*Armor*
-Leather Barding (+1 AC, 1/Armor, Max Dex +, ACP 0) (40 gp, 30 lb)
[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 2, 2005)

What is the taint system, i dont have unearthed arcana?

And i wrote in my description read it and laugh.


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Ferrix!

Can I get in on this game?  Lazlow and I have gamed together before and he was telling me about this, and it just sounds so cool!  I'm not sure exactly what KIND of character I'd make, but I'd like to try something unique to the game world, and I could respond pretty quickly if need be.  Please let me know if you've still got a slot for another player, and I can give you a character sketch.

Thanks!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

Gray Shade - I haven't chosen players yet, so I'm still taking characters from interested parties.

A bit of descriptive text on taint:


			
				Unearthed Arcana said:
			
		

> Some places and items are so evil that exposure to them marks or taints, a character in a very real and difficult-to-cleanse way.  Taint is evil.  It is a corruption so deep it warps the very plane of reality.  A weapon used to slaughter thousands of innocents, a forest grown on land soaked in the blood of an evil deity, a book bound in the flesh of an archfiend for his own horrible purposes, and the presence of an evil deity are all sources of taint.  Then of course, there are ring...




Basically a character can accumulate taint from either places, items, creatures or events.  Becoming tainted reduces your constitution and wisdom scores, as the immense evil degrades your mental and physical health.  Creatures can embrace the taint reducing some of the effects of it.  There are levels of taint (mild, moderate and severe) which is reflected in the appearance of the character, the warping of the characters physical form under the effects of taint.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Is the eternal shadow an example of something severely tainted.
What about the Mythar?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

Eternal Shadow, yes.  Mythar, no.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2005)

*Norna Fjorin*
_Human (Fyndorn) Scout 7_

*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5’8”
*Weight:* 129
*Eyes:* Ice Blue
*Hair:* Flaxen Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (6 points, +1 4th lvl) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)


*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*VP:* 58
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base +2 Dex +4 Class +2 Armor) _[+2 Skirmish Bonus when Norna Moves 10 feet.]_
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Damage Resistance:* 2/Armor
*Initiative:* +5 _[Quick Reconnoiter]_
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +7

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +5 (2 Base +2 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude)
*REF:* +7 (5 Base +2 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

*Abilities:*_ 
- Bonus Feat
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
- +2 racial bonus on survival checks
- Survival always a class skill
- Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)
- Favored Class: Barbarian, Ranger, or Scout
- Skirmish +2d6 (+2 AC)
- Tracking
- Battle Fortitude +1
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement 10 ft.
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feat: Quick Reconnoiter
- Evasion
- Flawless Stride _

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Dodge 
Human Bonus
- Mobility
3rd level
- Point Blank Shot
Scout Bonus Feat (4th level)
- Quick Reconnoiter
6th Level
- Spring Attack
Scout Bonus Feat (8th level)
- Swift Tracker
9th level
- Shot on the Run

*Skills:* 
Balance +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Climb +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Diplomacy +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy Bonus Sense Motive)
Escape Artist +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Hide +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Listen +11 (10 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Knowledge: Nature +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int,)
Move Silently +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Search +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial Bonus, _+2 Synergy Search [Following Tracks],_ _+2 Synergy Knowledge: Nature [Natural Environments Only]_)
Tumble +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Jump)
Use Rope +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy Escape Artist [On Bindings Only]_)

_Italics not figured_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Human (?)_
- _Bonus_
- _ Bonus _ 

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Pick, Heavy* Weapon +7 (1d6+0, 17-20) _Masterwork_ (308 gp, 6 lbs)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Composite Longbow* Weapon +9 (1d8+0, 18-20, 110 ft.) _ Masterwork_ (400 gp, 3 lbs)

*Armor*
-*Name*Mithral Chain Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/Armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _Description_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)

Weight Carried: 29.5 lb
Remain money: 1192 gp

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

*laughs* Complete Adventurer errata came out today and gave Scouts the Disable Device skill, teeehee...


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

I like it BS, and let me know if I'm off in any of my background on you that I included.  I assume you had no objection to the family name or the tribal name (Always subject to your approval since you came up with it first).

BS (Character tweeks)[sblock]One note though, you're -2 to hit on a mighty bow for every + you are short on strength, and a +1 Mighty  masterwork Comp bow costs 500 (100 for the bow, 100 for the +1 mighty, 300 for the masterwork component).  You also need point blank shot to take precise shot (Not sure if you just wrote down the wrong feat, or had something else in mind)

Otherwise, looks good [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

*People looking to play*

Figured I'd compile who's applied so far, as you seem to have a lot of them (And I'm bored).

*Returning:*
Keia - Nassitch (Old character)
Tailspinner - Layonarai (Old Character)
Lazlow - Osric (Old Character), a human fighter
Erekose13 - Old player, new character. Gnome Psion

*Related Concepts:*
Brother Shatterstone - Norna Fjorin, Human(Fyndorn) Scout
Dichotomy - Delynn Alendon, Elven Druid
Bront - Kolbyr Fjorin, Human(Fyndorn) Beastmaster.

*Others:*
magic_gathering2001 - Braerthalas Alathatka, Elven Swashbuckler
RillianPA - Jerod, Soulknife

Rino - ?????
Dr.Zombie -  Aeltwyn ip Llaellas Psion/Rogue?
sword-dancer - Fighter or Fighter/Rogue?
Grey Shade - Something Unique to the World.

Lots of submitions, not quite as many full characters yet.  How many you intending to run? Or is that subject to change depending on what/how many you get?

Also, if you want, I can try to keep this updated for your convenience.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

It is subject to how many I get and what those concepts are, the original Mythar game ran with 8 players to start.

You also missed Lazlow an original player, playing Osric, a human fighter.  Although he hasn't been updated yet.

And Erekose13 (also an original) is probably playing a Gnome Telepath/Quietus.


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

Updated (Will be in a second).  I didn't see Lazlow post in this thread, but that's fine.

Obviously, you won't have a problem with 8.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, after MUCH (unnecessary) deliberation, I've simply bumped Osric up to a level 7 fighter.  SOMEONE'S got to be able to kick some butt the old fashioned way, right?    

Ferrix, if you don't mind giving this a once-over, I'd appreciate it.  I'm sure I've missed something along the way.

[sblock]
Osric
Male Human Fighter 7
Experience: 21,000
Taint: 0

Str 18 -- (13 pts, +1 lvl)
Dex 14 -- (6 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 10 -- (2 pts)
Cha 12 -- (4 pts)

Vitality Points 69 (7d10+14)
Wound Points 14
AC 17 [+3 armor, +2 class, +2 dex], Touch 14, Flat 15
Def Bonus +2 (+0 base, +2 level)
DR 2/-
Init +2
BAB +7/+2, Grap +11
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +7 [+5 base, +2 Con]
Refl +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

+1 Falchion +13/+8 melee (2d4+9, 18-20, slashing)
MW Mighty (+4) Comp. Longbow +10/+5 ranged (1d8+4, 19-20, 110 ft., piercing)

Medium humanoid, 6'4" tall, 250 wt, 22 yrs old
Red hair, green eyes, ruddy skin

Speaks common

Skills (34 skill points)
+6 Climb [3 ranks, +4 Str, -1 armor]
+8 Craft (Blacksmith) [6 ranks (racial bonus of 4 ranks), +2 racial bonus]
+6 Handle Animal [5 ranks, +1 Cha]
+11 Intimidate [10 ranks, +1 Cha]
+6 Jump [3 ranks, +4 Str, -1 armor]
+9 Ride [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy bonus w/Handle Animal]
+4 Swim [2 ranks, +4 Str, -2 armor]

Feats
-Weapon Focus: Falchion (level 1)
-Dodge (human bonus)
-Mobility (fighter 1)
-Improved Initiative (fighter 2)
-Combat Reflexes (level 3)
-Weapon Specialization: Falchion (fighter 4)
-Spring Attack (fighter 6)
-Power Critical (level 6)

Human Traits
-Bonus feat at 1st level
-+4 sp at 1st level, +1 sp per additional level
-4 ranks in a Craft or Profession skill of choice which is always a class skill
-+2 racial bonus to that skill
-+2 to social-related checks with non-Mythar

Fighter Abilities
-Bonus Feats (1st, 2nd, 4th, 6th)

Equipment

Special Items:

Mithril Breastplate (worn, 15wt, 4200gp)
-This fine breastplate you recovered from the ruins of a dwarven caravan that had been attacked by Mythar.  It was sized for a large human, which was surprising at the time until you found a large man butchered alongside the dwarves in the carnage.

+1 Falchion (baldric, 8wt, 2450gp)
-This exceptionally sharp steel falchion was a gift to you from the performing troupe, come to find out it had been a gift to them from someone else for services rendered, and it just seems to be handed on down the line.

Tattoo of Animal Affinity (Strength) (right inside forearm, -wt, 300gp)

Tattoo of Vigor (2) (left inside forearm, -wt, 100gp)

Tattoo of My Light (2) (left bicep, -wt, 100gp)

Items Worn:

Explorers Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)
Baldric, with falchion (center back, 1wt, -gp)
Belt Pouch (belt, 3wt, 1gp)
Flask (pocket, -wt, 3cp)
Flint & steel (pocket, -wt, 1gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (pocket, -wt, 100gp)
Signal whistle (pocket, -wt, 8sp)
Quiver, with arrows (right back, -wt, -gp)
Breastplate (see above)
Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow +4 (left back, 3wt, 800gp)

Items in Backpack:

Map case (.5wt, 1gp)
Chalk, 5pcs (-wt, 5cp)
Climber’s Kit (5wt, 80gp)
Grappling Hook (4wt, 1gp)
Rope, silk, 50’ (6wt, 10gp)
Oil, lamp (1wt, 1sp)
Pitons, 10 (.5wt, 5gp)
Sack (.5wt, 1sp)

Items on horse/mule/cart:

Cart (200wt, 15gp)
Bedroll (5wt, 1sp)
Bit/bridle (horse, 1wt, 2gp)
Bit/bridle (mule, 1wt, 2gp)
Winter blanket (3wt, 5sp)
Block & tackle (5wt, 5gp)
Cold weather outfit (7wt, 8gp)
Crowbar (5wt, 2gp)
Back pack (see above for contents, 2wt, 2gp)
Canvas, 10 sq.yds (10wt, 1gp)
Feed (30 day’s worth, 300wt, 1.5gp)
hammer (2wt, 5 sp)
Ladder, 10' (20wt, 5cp)
Lamp, 2 (2wt, 2sp)
Bull's eye lantern (3wt, 12gp)
Lamp oil, 9pts (9wt, 9sp)
Miner's pick (10wt, 3gp)
Clay pitcher (5wt, 2cp)
Clay mug (1wt, 2cp)
Pole, 10' (5wt, 2sp)
Iron pot (10wt, 5sp)
Portable ram (20wt, 10gp)
Trail rations, 5 day’s worth (5wt, 2.5gp)
Rope, hemp, 3 50’ lengths (30wt, 3gp)
Sacks, 2 (.5wt, 2sp)
Pack saddle (mule, 15wt, 5gp)
Military saddle (horse, 30wt, 20gp)
Saddlebags (horse, 8wt, 4gp)
Sewing needle, 2 (-wt, 1gp)
Sledge (10wt, 1gp)
Soap (1wt, 5gp)
Shovel (8wt, 2gp)
Tent (20wt, 10gp)
Torches, 5 (5wt, 5cp)
Waterskins, 3 (12wt, 3gp)
Whetstones, 2 (2wt, 4cp)
MW Lance (10wt, 310gp)
Arrows, 40 (quiver, 2wt, 6gp)
Mule ( wt, 8gp)	 	 	 
Heavy warhorse ( wt, 400gp)	 	 	 

Coins- 19gp, 6sp, 4cp (pouch, ??wt)

Personality
Osric is a warm, friendly sort to those few people he counts as friends, but is quiet among strangers.  And while he is slow to judge those he does not know, once he deems someone a threat to the well being of the group, he quickly becomes mistrustful and even outright threatening.  Like Kromgron, he enjoys entertaining children and in fact seems to be most comfortable around them; he often breaks out of the stoic, intimidating façade he adopts while guarding during performances in order to give a quick smile and a wink to any little ones passing by. While not a regular performer, he has been known to perform the occasional feat of strength during rehearsals or under-attended afternoon matinees.  He especially enjoys lifting two (or more!) children off the ground as they hang onto either end of a sturdy iron bar. His size, striking red hair, and lack of social experience have caused him to become extremely self-conscious and nervous around women, sometimes even around the female members of the troupe.  

Appearance
Osric is a large young man, 6’4” tall, about 250lbs, an imposing figure with a barrel chest, large hands, and broad shoulders.  He doesn’t have the chiseled performer’s physique, but rather the large, muscular build of one used to heavy labor.  Bright green eyes are set beneath a brow that seems a bit heavy for someone only 22 years old, and he keeps his shock of long, somewhat unruly red hair tied back in a pony tail with a couple of small, tight braids dangling around his left ear.  He is usually dressed in simple worker’s clothes, his pockets full of tools as he inspects and maintains the sets, wagons, and carts.  When guarding or traveling, he dons his mithril breastplate and proudly displays his falchion for all to see (especially any potential troublemakers).


Background
This simple man led a simple life – until he joined Uiim's troupe all those years ago.  Born into a tradesman’s family, Osric apprenticed to his father as a blacksmith for many years before he set out on his own.  After a couple of years of wandering from odd job to odd job, he attended a performance of the troupe and agreed to come on board as some hired muscle, building sets and repairing wagons, and standing guard during performances.  But those days seem to be so distant now, with the resistance seemingly in full swing...
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello again, Ferrix.  Here's a rough sketch of my guy.  You got a whole lot of interested souls in this game already, but hopefully you can find space for me.  I'll be sending a more filled out guy as I have him finished.

[sblock]He's sort of the "Escaped Slave Turned Liberator" type: a Halfling Paladin (anti-Psionic).  Here's what I'm thinking for his stats (after racial adjustments and 4th level ability bump):

Str: 14
Int: 8
Wis: 10
Dex: 12
Con: 14
Chr: 18
As far as magical items, my first choice would be Boots of Striding and Leaping, second would be some nice Full Plate, and third would be a weapon (haven't decided what yet, but probably 1-handed, since his Str wouldn't really make a 2-handed weapon worth the loss of a shield's AC bonus).  I need to look into "animal companion" as I'm used to playing 3.0 instead of 3.5, and I know there's differences here, so I haven't decided on that yet, but part of me REALLY wants an ape or giant monkey--or maybe I could get the ape, but make it a "mount" instead of an animal companion.     Anyway, let me know what you think.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *laughs* Complete Adventurer errata came out today and gave Scouts the Disable Device skill, teeehee...




Ah, well I've sort of really sold on the tracking feat instead of trap finding but if you want me to change it please let me know.

On a related note I'm going to be very pressed for time till this weekend, I will also be hard pressed for time from next Monday through the following Monday. 


Please all bear with me. 

Bront, yeah I probably wrote down the wrong feat, the mighty bow shouldn't even be, as she doesn't have the strength for it.  (She did at one point in time but I upped her wisdom to make her a better tracker.  )


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorite BS, figured I'd help out my little sister


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 4, 2005)

Asterian ged'Irim, gnomish telepath/quietus is coming along well.  I wrote up most of his stats (except his equipment) I just have to put it into the computer.  Working on his background too, esentially

DM only: [sblock]he is an assassin for the Mythar.  He works to keep the populace under wraps, assassinating key members of the resistance with little or no trail of evidence (clairvoyance + burrowing mind thrust).  Very recently he was blackmailed by the resistance to betray the Mythar.  He is now on the run from the Mythar, thrown in with the resistance movement that he feels little sympathy for.  Given time he may come around.  Personality wise he is an epicurian, pursuing luxury and pleasure whenever possible accepting only the best ~ most of his money will be tied up in cash to provide for that.  Along those lines he is obsessively compulsive, keeping himself as clean as possible, often stopping in combat to whipe blood or dirt off of his hands with his perfumed cloth.[/sblock]

So thats the idea. I'll flesh it out more over this week.  Things are a bit crazy both at work and at home till after Saturday. So hopefully I can finish it slowly but if not I know that next week will be much better for me.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 4, 2005)

Lazlow you get +2 class bonus not +1


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I like it BS, and let me know if I'm off in any of my background on you that I included.  I assume you had no objection to the family name or the tribal name (Always subject to your approval since you came up with it first).




No I think you've done a wonderful job on this, I have no issues with the family name just little sister's first name. It might change so keep your find and replace tool handy. 

Norna - Means fate btw.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mighty  masterwork Comp bow.




I fixed this. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You also need point blank shot to take precise shot (Not sure if you just wrote down the wrong feat, or had something else in mind)




Where did you see this?  I've looked my character sheet over and I only find point blank shot listed.  (Precise shot isn't even on my, "hey remember this feat, you idiot, list" so I've not been able to find it.  Even with the search function.

Anyhow, I’ll try to spend the rest of the money tonight...  Most of that work is looking in books while writing the background is mostly done at the PC.  (Right now my PC is hooked up to a normal TV set.  You loose so much many pixels doing this that it’s really not fun to be at the PC.  Luckily I have foxfire on my PC and I can zoom in on the text in the browser.)

Anyhow, I can tell you that most of the time I would really just pass at the chance to join a game in these circumstances but I really like the concept of this game.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No I think you've done a wonderful job on this, I have no issues with the family name just little sister's first name. It might change so keep your find and replace tool handy.
> 
> Norna - Means fate btw.
> 
> ...



Great to hear.

My bad on the feat thing.  Was probably tired.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> My bad on the feat thing.  Was probably tired.



Oh I know better Bront!  I know your just toying with my fragile sanity! 

Honestly, I might have fixed it when you first mentioned it but I do not believe I had edited the post also and I couldn’t find it then either…

Oh well who knows.   It’s not a big deal after all.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I know better Bront!  I know your just toying with my fragile sanity!



Nah, not me


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 4, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Lazlow you get +2 class bonus not +1




To what?


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> To what?



I think he ment Defense Bonus, which he has wrong, it's actualy +0 initial, and +2 for level, not the +1 and 2 you have written.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah what Bront said


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he ment Defense Bonus, which he has wrong, it's actualy +0 initial, and +2 for level, not the +1 and 2 you have written.




Soooo...  My Defense Bonus should be +7 (+3 armor, +2 class, +2 Dex)?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 4, 2005)

Another question, for anyone who knows:  How are vitality points figured, again?  I have max for 1st level, then 3/4 max for every level thereafter, plus Con bonus for each level.  So, for Osric, it's 10 (first level) + (7.5 x 6 levels) + (2 x 7 levels) = 69 total VP.  Is that right?


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 4, 2005)

Ferrix,

I went ahead and made up my guy.  He's got everything except magic items, Animal Companion/Special Mount (I'd still like an Ape mount if possible!) and I haven't figured up his encumbrance (no need until he has all his items).  Oh, and I didn't do Vitality Points since I wasn't sure how you were doing those.  Anyway, please take a look and let me know what's up.  Thanks!

[sblock]
Lakshama
Male Halfling Paladin 7
Experience: 21000
Taint: 0

Str 14 -- (10 pts, -2 for race)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 8 -- (0 pts)
Dex 12 -- (2 pts, +2 for race)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 18 -- (13 pts, +1 for 4th level)

Vitality Points XX (7d10+14)
Wound Points 14
Defense +10 [+4 armor, +2 class, +1 dex, +2 shield, +1 size], Touch +4, Flat +4 (?)
DR 4/-
Init +1
BAB +7/+2, Grapple +5 (-4 for size)



Speed 15 (base 20)



Fort +12 [+5 base, +2 Con, +1 race, +4 Divine Grace]
Refl +8 [+2 base, +1 Dex, +1 race, +4 Divine Grace]
Will +8 [+2 base, -1 Wis, +1 race, +4 Divine Grace, +2 Iron Will]

Bastard Sword (Halfling) +11/+6 melee (1d8+2, 19-20, slashing)
Lance (Halfling) +10/+5 (1d6+2, 19-20, piercing)

Mighty (+2) Comp. Longbow (Halfling) +9/+4 ranged (1d6+2, 19-20, 110 ft., piercing)

Small humanoid, 3'2" tall, 74 pd, 26 yrs old
Blond hair, blue eyes, freckled skin

Speaks Common and Halfling

Skills (20 skill points)
+6 Bluff [0 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 race]

+7 Diplomacy [1 rank, +4 Cha, +2 race]
+9 Handle Animal [5 ranks, +4 Cha]
+4 Heal [5 ranks, -1 Wis]
+2 Profession: Cook [1 rank, -1 Wis, +2 race]
+6 Ride [8 ranks, +1 Dex, -X armor]
+1 Sense Motive [0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 race]


Feats
-Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword (level 1)
-Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword (level 3)

-Iron Will (level 6)

Halfling Traits
-+2 Dex., -2 Str.
-Low Light Vision

-Small Size (+1 Attack, +1 AC)

-+2 Sleight of Hand, Diplomacy, Bluff, and Sense Motive

-+2 Profession (cook)

-+1 To hit and damage Vs. Mythar

-+2 Social Skills and checks Vs. Mythar

-+1 to all Saves

-Diplomacy always a class skill

-Favored Class: Rogue or Psionic Rogue 

Paladin Abilities
-Anti-Psionicist [Detect Psionicists at will] [Turn/Rebuke Psionicists (7 x a day, as 4th level Cleric)]

-Special Mount or Animal Companion

-Melee weapon attacks overcome 5 points of damage reduction

-Smite (2 x a day; +4 hit, +7 dam.)

-Divine Grace (Cha. bonus adds to all saves)

-Lay on Hands (28 points per day)

 
Equipment (all weapons, armor, clothing and gear is Halfling-sized, except where noted)



Items Worn/Carried:



Bastard Sword (in scabbard, 3 pd, 35 gp)

Full Plate (worn, 25 pd, 1,500 gp)

Heavy Steel Shield (carried, 7.5 pd, 20 gp)

Mighty (+2) Comp. Longbow (on back, 1.5 pd, 200 gp)

Dagger, Silvered (in boot scabbard, .5 pd, 21 gp)

Explorer’s Outfit (worn, 2 pd, -gp)

Belt Pouch (belt, .75 pd, 1gp)

Flask o’ Hooch (in belt pouch, - pd, 5 sp)

Backpack (on back, .5 pd, 2 gp)

Sack (full “Medium” size)(in backpack, .5 pd, 1 sp)

Everburning Torch (in backpack, 1 pd, 110 gp)

Flint & steel (in backpack, - pd, 1 gp)

Mapcase (in backpack, .5 pd, 1 gp)

Inkpen & Ink (in Mapcase, - pd, 1 sp, 8 gp)

5 sheets of paper (in Mapcase, - pd, 2 gp)

Small Steel Mirror (in backpack, .5 pd, 10 gp)

Whetstone (in backpack, 1 pd, 2 cp)

Healer’s Kit (in backpack, 1 pd, 50 gp)

50’ Silk Rope (in backpack, 5 pd, 10 gp)

Quiver, 20 arrows (back, 3 pd, 1 gp)



On Mount: (the following is figured for a war pony, if an Ape, then add 40 gp and 10 pd to saddle, and 25 pd, and 200 gp to barding)



Military Saddle (30 pd, 20 gp)

Chain Shirt Barding (25 pd, 200 gp)

Bit and Bridle (1 pd, 2 gp)

Saddlebags (8 pd, 4 gp)

Lance (on saddle, 5 pd, 10 gp)

Glaive (on saddle, 5 pd, 8 gp)

Winter Blanket (full “Medium” size)(tied on saddlebag, 3 pd, 5 sp)

Bell (wrapped in blanket, - pd, 1 gp)

Cooking Equipment (pots, spoons, spices, etc.) (in saddlebags, 20 pd, 5 gp)

1 Week’s Trail Rations (full “Medium” size)(in saddlebag, 7 pd, 3 gp, 5 sp)

Waterskin (full “Medium” size)(in sling, 4 pd, 1 gp)

Crowbar (in sling, 5 pd, 2 gp)

Quiver, 40 arrows (in sling, 6 pd, 2 gp)


Coins: Gold: 768  Silver: 3  Copper: 8



Load: 52.25 pd



Mount Load: 118 pd (without rider)



Encumbrance:  XX



Background
Lakshama Kashema (of the sea) was born as a slave in a Mythar controlled region of Cihairdun near White Cliff.  His clan had inhabited an area south of White Cliff for generations, being a rare seafaring group of Halflings, but during the invasion, they had been some of the first to fall.  One branch of his grandfather’s blood, however, the Vilshama, had managed to take to the sea and have never been heard from again.  Legends still circulate among his enslaved clan that the Vilshama have been living for many years now untouched by the Mythar on a string of islands far in the great western waters, and there is always talk of their return either to escape with their fellow clansmen or to make war with the Mythar.



Lakshama, however, has never seen or met any of them and although he could see the ocean every day, he was never allowed to go near it.  Lakshama lived the first 16 years of his life serving the Mythar as a scullery boy.  However, from the time he could walk he knew of the smugglers working to move supplies and sometimes even people (usually Halflings who had discovered something of vital importance to the Mythar) out of the slave society and into the “outside world,” and occasionally helped in minor ways.  When he was 16, a venerable Fyndorn named Holgrip whose work with the resistance had taken him far, far from home, was transferred into the barracks where he and his family lived.  The Mythar were convinced they had broken Holgrip’s spirit, and therefore they did not kill him.  Instead, hoping to torture him, they housed him with Halflings and left him to work as their gong farmer.  Lakshama, feeling pity for the old, gangly, human, helped him with his duties and the two eventually became close friends.  Holgrip, however, was not as broken as he’d convinced the Mythar he was.  He was still in touch with the old ways of his people and could commune with his spirit ancestors with a variety of results, but they all revolved around stymieing the Mythar’s psychic ways.  For the next several years, he taught Lakshama some of these techniques, so that Lakshama could ask boons of the spirits of his own ancestors.  Holgrip also taught Lakshama to use a sword.  Having no experience with Halflings, though, he taught him to use a human-sized sword and to fight with it like a man, in one hand with a shield in the other.



After 6 years of servitude, word came down the smuggler’s grapevine that Holgrip was to be smuggled out of the slave camp.  Lakshama, now a leader in the local smuggling activities, went with him, intending protect him from the Mythar Kobold tracking teams and hand him off to the resistance fighters outside.  However, at the point they were supposed to meet the resistance fighters, they found only dead humans.  A team of Mythar seers had discovered the group and destroyed them.  Lakshama and Holgrip both understood that the seers would know who the men had come to meet and that they could not simply return to the camp.  Instead, they tried to charge past the seers and make their escape.  In the charge, Holgrip was killed.  Lakshama made it past and escaped into the deep forests.



Over the following months he meditated and wandered the forests, only giving in on rare occasions to his yearning to see and touch the ocean.  The sensations brought him no pleasure, though, as he was only reminded of his clan’s imprisonment.  Eventually, he headed east toward the city of (insert where adventure begins), having been told by Holgrip that it was a center of resistance activity.  Separated from his clan, Lakshama has decided that the time for smuggling and other forms of “underground” resistance is over for him.  He is now searching for more active ways to attack the Mythar in hopes that eventually they will suffer enough losses to retreat from the world.


Personality
Lakshama has a grim streak from his upbringing of slavery and oppression; however, even in slavery Halflings take what revelry they can, and all of his kind have managed to keep a little of their impish nature “of old.”  He is quick to smile or joke, but understands through the horror he’s seen and experienced first hand how desperate and ugly is the plight of the resistance movement.  He longs to one day return to the ocean-faring way of his ancestors and learn the arts of swimming and boating, which used to bring his clan such pride.


Appearance
Lakshama is a very hardy Halfling.  He has thick, strong arms and legs, and although he is slimmer than most Halflings at the waist, he is no more agile for it.  He has sandy-blond hair and clear, icy blue eyes.  His dress is entirely practical, and he wears no jewelry or ornaments except as totems to his ancestors or the ancestors of Holgrip.  His armor is an uninspiring dull gray, but his friendly smile and bright, concerned eyes pull in a person and make them believe he sympathizes with every plight they’ve ever had and that anything’s possible to stop such problems in the future.  He wears a dark green cloak and dark green trim on his clothing, shield and sword.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Considering Cihairdun is closer to europe, it's pretty doubtful that you'd have actually seen an ape, nonetheless find one be your companion.  Looks pretty good otherwise.


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Another question, for anyone who knows:  How are vitality points figured, again?  I have max for 1st level, then 3/4 max for every level thereafter, plus Con bonus for each level.  So, for Osric, it's 10 (first level) + (7.5 x 6 levels) + (2 x 7 levels) = 69 total VP.  Is that right?



Yes.  That is correct.

And you sort of have the defense bonus right.  Check my sheet for how I did it.  You should be calculating your AC and Defense Bonus seperately

Armor Class:  17 (+3 armor, +2 class, +2 dex) 2/Armor
Class Defense Bonus: +2 (0 Base, +2 Level)

Hope that helps


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Considering Cihairdun is closer to europe, it's pretty doubtful that you'd have actually seen an ape, nonetheless find one be your companion.  Looks pretty good otherwise.



Apes are hard to ride anyway.  A riding dog is a very good mount and companion though, especialy if trained for war (So it gets the free trip with a bite attack)


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix, do you have an approximate time table in which you want this to start/want all character submisions finished?


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is Asterian's character sheet so far.

DM only:
[sblock]*Asterian ged'Irim*
_Gnome Telepath 5/Quietus 2_

*Age:45* 
*Gender:Male* 
*Height:3'2"* 
*Weight:87lbs* 
*Eyes:black* 
*Hair:thin, long, and dark brown* 
*Skin:very fair* 

*STR:* 10 [+0] (4 points - 2 Racial)  
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CON:* 13 [+1] (5 points) 
*INT:* 19 [+4] (10 points + 2 Racial + 1 Level) 
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Wound Points:* 13
*Vitality Dice:* 7d4 + 7
*VP:* 29
*Armor Class:* 15 (10 base + 1 Dex + 2 Class + 2 Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:* +2
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +4
- *Melee:* +4
- *Ranged:* +5

*Speed:* 20’

*FORT:* +3 (2.33 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +5 (4.66 Base + 1 Dex)
*WILL:* +6 (5.33 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Small size
- Naturally Psionic (2 bonus power point)
- Knows the Far Hand psionic power and can manifest it with their power points, Int based.
- Low-light vision
- +2 racial bonus on Search
- Able to manifest Psychoportation powers as if one manifester level higher.
- +2 racial bonus on Psicraft and Use Psionic Device checks
- Use Psionic Device always a class skill.
- Psionics
- Savage Mind Thrust 
[sblock]Savage Mind Thrust (Su): When a quietus attacks a vulnerable creature with a mind thrust power, the mind thrust penetrates the creature’s mind, even if the creature succeeds at its saving throw. A victim is considered to be in a vulnerable position any time it is within 30 feet of the quietus. 
Normally, when the mind thrust power is used, a creature that makes a successful saving throw takes no damage whatsoever. However, the ability of the quietus is such that even creatures that succeed at a saving throw take some damage: 1d6 at 1st level, and +1d6 every three quietus levels thereafter. If the victim makes a saving throw against an augmented mind thrust, the extra power points spent only deal extra damage on a 1–per–1 basis (instead of adding extra d10 of damage, as would be the case normally). A quietus can make a savage mind thrust only against creatures that are normally vulnerable to mind-affecting powers. [/sblock]
_

*Feats:*
- _Inquisitor, Burrowing Power (1st)
- Psionic Endowment (3rd)
- Psionic Meditation (5th)
- Expanded Knowledge (clairvoyant sense) (6th)_


*Skills:* 
Concentration +10 (9 ranks, +1 Con)
Knowledge (psionics) +13 (8 ranks, +4 Int)
Bluff +10 (8 ranks, +2 Cha)
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Sense Motive +10 (9 ranks, +1 Wis)
Hide +10 (4cc/5 ranks, +1 Dex)
Move Silently +10 (9 ranks, +1 Dex)
Search +7 (1 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Racial)
Psicraft +7 (1 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Racial)
Use Psionic Device +6 (2 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Gnome, Mythar?, Agorian, Undercommon_

*Psionics:*
*Manifester Level:* 6
*Save DC:* 10 + 4 Int + Power Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 46pp
*1st level –* Charm, psionic, Mindlink, Conceal Thoughts, Inertial Armor, Mind Thrust
*2nd level - *
Brain Lock, Suggestion, psionic, Clairvoyant Sense, Cloud Mind, Thought Shield
*3rd level -*
Crisis of Breath, Empathic Transfer, hostile, Ubiquitous Vision, Darkvision 

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
- 3 *Daggers* Weapon +5 (1d4, 19-20) _masterwork, silvered_ (322gp, 1lb ea)
- 1 *Dagger* Weapon +4 (1d4, 19-20) _cold iron_ (4gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 3 *Daggers* Weapon +6 (1d4, 19-20, 10ft.) _masterwork, silvered_ (322gp, 1lb ea)

*Armor*
-*Chain Shirt* Armor (+2 AC, DR 2/armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _mithril, masterwork_ (1250gp, 10lb)
- *Buckler* Shield (+1AC, ACP -0) _darkwood_ (205, 2.5lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)


Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: 1541gp

*Description* Asterian is a short skinny gnome.  He looks much like a halfling, though his nose is a dead giveaway of his gnomish heritage.  He dresses in only the most fine clothing, even his more sneaky outfits and travellers outfits are all tailor made.  He sports a thin mustache that begins at the corners of his mouth and trails into two fine points inches from the side of his nose. He has dark thin hair that is usually carefully groomed and styled.  His eyes are a strange black that sometimes make people uneasy.  He has several intricate tattoos all over his body concealed by clothing.

*Personality*

*Background*[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ferrix, do you have an approximate time table in which you want this to start/want all character submisions finished?




Probably sometime next week I'll close submissions, then I'll take a few days selecting and then assigning those characters gear.  Figure a start of a week and a half.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 5, 2005)

Any issues with atleast the gist of Asterian's background?  I'll finish up this weekend/monday.  His equipment is mostly done, he'll have a number of expensive outfits but thats about it.  A lot of his start up cash will be kept as liquid assets.  Re: what he'd be looking for equipment wise, something to carry his stuff in, a psionatrix of telepathy. Other than that, stuff to make him better at what he does, particularily stuff that would make him good at hunting Mythar.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

No problems Erekose13


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks, Ferrix.  The Ape didn't really fit in, but I figured I'd ask.  Alrighty, well, I'll take a look over the animal companion stuff and come up with something else.  Dog could work . . .


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Probably sometime next week I'll close submissions, then I'll take a few days selecting and then assigning those characters gear.  Figure a start of a week and a half.



Cool.  No hurry, but figured I'd get a timeline, which could also push those who haven't finished their sumitions completely.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, I just realize I have a few major errors in my character...  I will either need new weapons or a level of fighter or something.  (The scout lacks proficiency with any of the weapons I chose for my character.  )

Its okay, I'm really thinking that a nice axe throwing girl could be more fun than a heavy pick girl.  I’m just not sure yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2005)

I fixed the issues from before and I hope to have equipment done by the end of the day…  (Writing big blocks of text is really hard on my eyes with this set up so personality, background, and appearance are still all pending but I am trying.  )

Questions:  In 3.5 does cold resistance of +2 make the Adventurer’s Outfit pointless? (I know in M&M it does but I’ve looked without much luck…) 

Anyhow just trying to cut weight so don’t mind me. 

Character:[sblock]*Norna Fjorin*
_Human (Fyndorn) Scout 7_

*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5’8”
*Weight:* 129
*Eyes:* Ice Blue
*Hair:* Flaxen Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (6 points, +1 4th lvl) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)


*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*VP:* 58
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base +2 Dex +4 Class +2 Armor) _[+2 Skirmish Bonus when Norna Moves 10 feet.]_
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Damage Resistance:* 2/Armor
*Initiative:* +5 _[Quick Reconnoiter]_
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +7

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +5 (2 Base +2 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude)
*REF:* +7 (5 Base +2 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

*Abilities:*_ 
- Bonus Feat
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
- +2 racial bonus on survival checks
- Survival always a class skill
- Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)
- Favored Class: Barbarian, Ranger, or Scout
- Skirmish +2d6 (+2 AC)
- Tracking
- Battle Fortitude +1
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement 10 ft.
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feat: Quick Reconnoiter
- Evasion
- Flawless Stride _

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Dodge 
Human Bonus
- Mobility
3rd level
- Point Blank Shot
Scout Bonus Feat (4th level)
- Quick Reconnoiter
6th Level
- Spring Attack
Scout Bonus Feat (8th level)
- Swift Tracker
9th level
- Shot on the Run

*Skills:* 
Balance +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Climb +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Diplomacy +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy Bonus Sense Motive)
Escape Artist +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Hide +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Listen +11 (10 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Knowledge: Nature +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int,)
Move Silently +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Search +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial Bonus, _+2 Synergy Search [Following Tracks],_ _+2 Synergy Knowledge: Nature [Natural Environments Only]_)
Tumble +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Jump)
Use Rope +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy Escape Artist [On Bindings Only]_)

_Italics not figured_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Human (?)_
- _Bonus_
- _ Bonus _ 

*Equipment:*
*Melee Weapons*
-*Hand Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 18-20) _Masterwork_ (306 gp, 2 lbs)
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (308 gp, 2 lbs)

*Ranged Weapons*
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +8 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (N/A gp, N/A lbs)
-*Composite Shortbow* Weapon +8 (1d6, 19-20, 70ft.) _Masterwork_ (375 gp, 2 lbs)

*Armor*
-*Name*Mithral Chain Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/Armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _Description_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)

Weight Carried: 26.5 lb
Remain money: 1192 gp

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Clothing doesn't count against your weight actualy, so the 8 lb adventurers outfit doesn't count towards encumburance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Clothing doesn't count against your weight actualy, so the 8 lb adventurers outfit doesn't count towards encumburance.



Really?  You got a page number on that…?  (Not that I don’t believe you but 8 lbs of clothing is quite a bit to not count.)

Edit: Ferrix, could you tell me your ruling on the above?  Does the Adventurer's outfit weight not count against what the character can carry?


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Really?  You got a page number on that…?  (Not that I don’t believe you but 8 lbs of clothing is quite a bit to not count.)



I know someone mentioned it somewhere.  I don't see it in the SRD.  It's already hard enough to carry items though, and with wearing armor and such, so I know I don't make anyone count it.

I've assumed Ferrix will help me out with my load problem in some way, so I loaded myself up a bit.  It could be as simple as a Efficient quiver to drop 7 pounds, or a haversack, since both are cheep.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2005)

Aye, and the armor would replace alot of the weight...  

I'll check in on this in the morning...  The 8 lbs will tell me what I can and cannot carry so it does matter.

I won't be around Sunday at all but hopefully I can get alot of stuff done for this character while away from the PC.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Updated   (BTW, if you said DM only, I only looked for a name in the Sblock.  I was good)

*Returning:*
Keia - Nassitch a kobold ranger/egoist. (Old character)
Tailspinner - Layonarai elf spirit shaman. (Old Character)
Lazlow - Osric (Old Character), a human fighter
Erekose13 - Old player, new character. Asterian ged'Irim Gnome Psion?
Isida ? - Kromgron, a dwarven psychic warrior (Old Character)

*Related Concepts:*
Brother Shatterstone - Norna Fjorin, Human(Fyndorn) Scout
Dichotomy - Delynn Alendon, Elven Druid
Bront - Kolbyr Fjorin, Human(Fyndorn) Beastmaster.

*Others:*
magic_gathering2001 - Braerthalas Alathatka, Elven Swashbuckler
RillianPA - Jerod, Soulknife
Grey Shade - Lakshama, Halfling Paladin

Rino - ?????
Dr.Zombie -  Aeltwyn ip Llaellas Psion/Rogue?
sword-dancer - Fighter or Fighter/Rogue?

Deadline is this Friday for submitions (8/12) and starting sometime after that.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree with Bront - I remember reading that the outfit worn doesn't count toward the weight of the individual.  The weights provided are for additional outfits carried, but I also can't find it at the moment.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I agree with Bront - I remember reading that the outfit worn doesn't count toward the weight of the individual.




I know, it has that “It sounds rather familiar and true” ring to it... 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The weights provided are for additional outfits carried, but I also can't find it at the moment.




That should reasonable also but the typical noble women (str of 10) running around in 20 lbs (it might be 15 lbs LS just packed my books on me) of your typical noble outfit should have to account for it… Or so you would think.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

Found it!!

Players Handbook 3.5 p131.  Under the clothing heading . . . . Final sentence first paragraph 







			
				Players Handbook said:
			
		

> The first outfit is free and does not count against the amount of weight a character can carry



Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Found it!!




Sweet!  Just in time before I go "Dark" for the rest of the day.    I'll put that weight to good use.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

As an important aside, I would think that Isida would want to be a part of this . . . though hasn't been able to post for a time.  As an original player, she should get to stay in the game.  

Bront you may want to add her to the list, and Ferrix, what do you think?

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> As an important aside, I would think that Isida would want to be a part of this . . . though hasn't been able to post for a time.  As an original player, she should get to stay in the game.
> 
> Bront you may want to add her to the list, and Ferrix, what do you think?
> 
> Keia




Isida does have priority to return, although since she's unable to post while she's away, I'm planning the party without her, but will make sure Kromgron will be able to return to the story easily.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

If Ferrix wants, I'll add her to the list.  But given she's been unable to post, and we can only assume her return, it's probably best to assume she'll be gone till otherwise noted.

I'm enjoying the intertwining character ideas, and while to do work well without the others, it's nice to see 3 that know each other, and should easily work well with each other already built in.  Of course, as more old players return, that could give Ferrix a problem of including all 3 of us (Assuming he would in the first place).

What are Keia - Nassitch, and Tailspinner - Layonarai as far as class and race?  Just curious, and also, if you have links to updates or whatever you need to do with them so I can put them in


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Add her to the list, she played Kromgron, a dwarven psychic warrior.

Keia plays Nassitch a kobold ranger/egoist.
Tailspinner plays Layonarai an elf spirit shaman.

They are however allowed to alter their characters, so they might be slightly different from old versions.

I will probably at most run it with a maximum of 8 dedicated players, this means wanting to post regularly (when a major post goes up from me, i expect a response within a day or so, and usually at least one post every two days, weekends notwithstanding), a good grasp of the english language and want to write more than a one or two sentence post, and being willing to continue the game for an extended period of time.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Rillian_PA, I saw that you had two jade rods in your character sheet, why?  Very few people know anything about the taint or its effects, most is superstition and rumor, fear induced at that, thus no one would know much of anything about taint-absorbing items.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Everyone has till Friday night to finish their character, I will review them over the weekend and then post choice on saturday or sunday.

This includes players from the old game, I want to include you, but I need updated characters by then or you might get passed over.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Add her to the list, she played Kromgron, a dwarven psychic warrior.
> 
> Keia plays Nassitch a kobold ranger/egoist.
> Tailspinner plays Layonarai an elf spirit shaman.
> ...



Thanks, updated with everything so far.

It looks like you've got a lot of good submitions, ideas and characters, as well as posters.  I'm looking forward to try the Mute thing, which I think will work much better in a PbP than a table top game (Easier to describe your actions, hand signals, ect, as well as allows for the occasional internal diolog, which helps a GM know where a character is coming from).


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 8, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Rillian_PA, I saw that you had two jade rods in your character sheet, why?  Very few people know anything about the taint or its effects, most is superstition and rumor, fear induced at that, thus no one would know much of anything about taint-absorbing items.




I didn't realize taint was a superstition...I thought that it would be like OA, where everyone is aware of the protective properties of jade.  Would the gnomes be any more likely to be aware of the realities or not?  If you want me to remove the rods, its no problem, or I can invent a reason for him to have them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I think Asterian is finished.

DM only:
[sblock]*Asterian ged'Irim*
_Gnome Telepath 5/Quietus 2_

*Age:45* 
*Gender:Male* 
*Height:3'2"* 
*Weight:87lbs* 
*Eyes:black* 
*Hair:thin, long, and dark brown* 
*Skin:very fair* 

*STR:* 10 [+0] (4 points - 2 Racial)  
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CON:* 13 [+1] (5 points) 
*INT:* 19 [+4] (10 points + 2 Racial + 1 Level) 
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Wound Points:* 13
*Vitality Dice:* 7d4 + 7
*VP:* 29
*Armor Class:* 15 (10 base + 1 Dex + 2 Class + 2 Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:* +2
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +4
- *Melee:* +4
- *Ranged:* +5

*Speed:* 20’

*FORT:* +3 (2.33 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +5 (4.66 Base + 1 Dex)
*WILL:* +6 (5.33 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Small size
- Naturally Psionic (2 bonus power point)
- Knows the Far Hand psionic power and can manifest it with their power points, Int based.
- Low-light vision
- +2 racial bonus on Search
- Able to manifest Psychoportation powers as if one manifester level higher.
- +2 racial bonus on Psicraft and Use Psionic Device checks
- Use Psionic Device always a class skill.
- Psionics
- Savage Mind Thrust 
[sblock]Savage Mind Thrust (Su): When a quietus attacks a vulnerable creature with a mind thrust power, the mind thrust penetrates the creature’s mind, even if the creature succeeds at its saving throw. A victim is considered to be in a vulnerable position any time it is within 30 feet of the quietus. 
Normally, when the mind thrust power is used, a creature that makes a successful saving throw takes no damage whatsoever. However, the ability of the quietus is such that even creatures that succeed at a saving throw take some damage: 1d6 at 1st level, and +1d6 every three quietus levels thereafter. If the victim makes a saving throw against an augmented mind thrust, the extra power points spent only deal extra damage on a 1–per–1 basis (instead of adding extra d10 of damage, as would be the case normally). A quietus can make a savage mind thrust only against creatures that are normally vulnerable to mind-affecting powers. [/sblock]
_

*Feats:*
- _Inquisitor, Burrowing Power (1st)
- Psionic Endowment (3rd)
- Psionic Meditation (5th)
- Expanded Knowledge (clairvoyant sense) (6th)_


*Skills:* 
Concentration +10 (9 ranks, +1 Con)
Knowledge (psionics) +13 (8 ranks, +4 Int)
Bluff +10 (8 ranks, +2 Cha)
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Sense Motive +10 (9 ranks, +1 Wis)
Hide +10 (4cc/5 ranks, +1 Dex)
Move Silently +10 (9 ranks, +1 Dex)
Search +7 (1 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Racial)
Psicraft +7 (1 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Racial)
Use Psionic Device +6 (2 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Gnome, Mythar?, Agorian, Undercommon_

*Psionics:*
*Manifester Level:* 6
*Save DC:* 10 + 4 Int + Power Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 46pp
*1st level –* Charm, psionic, Mindlink, Conceal Thoughts, Inertial Armor, Mind Thrust
*2nd level - * Brain Lock, Suggestion, psionic, Clairvoyant Sense, Cloud Mind, Thought Shield
*3rd level -* Crisis of Breath, Empathic Transfer, hostile, Ubiquitous Vision, Darkvision 

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
- 3 *Daggers* Weapon +5 (1d4, 19-20) _masterwork, silvered_ (322gp, 1lb ea)
- 1 *Dagger* Weapon +4 (1d4, 19-20) _cold iron_ (4gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 3 *Daggers* Weapon +6 (1d4, 19-20, 10ft.) _masterwork, silvered_ (322gp, 1lb ea)

*Armor*
- *Chain Shirt* Armor (+2 AC, DR 2/armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _mithril, masterwork_ (1250gp, 10lb)
- *Buckler* Shield (+1AC, ACP -0) _darkwood_ (205, 2.5lb)

*Mundane equipment*
- Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)
- Several well tailored outfits ranging from merchants to nobility (400gp, 40lbs <- not carried unless provided with something to carry them in)


Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: 1141gp

*Description* Asterian is a short skinny gnome.  He looks much like a halfling, though his nose is a dead giveaway of his gnomish heritage.  He dresses in only the most fine clothing, even his more sneaky outfits and travellers outfits are all tailor made.  He sports a thin mustache that begins at the corners of his mouth and trails into two fine points inches from the side of his nose. He has dark thin hair that is usually carefully groomed and styled.  His eyes are a strange black that sometimes make people uneasy.  He has several intricate tattoos all over his body concealed by clothing.

*Personality* Asterian is used to a pampered life, a clean life, and a well tailored life.  So much so that he is constantly cleaning his hands and uses a perfumed cloth to keep strange smells from reaching his nose.  He is compulsively clean to a fault.  Having lived the high life he has a distinct taste for anything pleasurable.  As an important assassin for the Mythar, he had anything he wanted and Asterian took that to heart.  He is an epicurian, seeking pleasure in all its forms. One of the things he enjoys most is assaulting the minds of those he feels are weak (everyone).  Asterian is not a nice person, he is not your typical rebel. 

*Background* Asterian was an assassin for the Mythar. He worked to keep the populace under wraps, assassinating key members of the resistance with little or no trail of evidence (clairvoyance + burrowing mind thrust). Very recently he was blackmailed by the resistance to betray the Mythar. He is now on the run from the Mythar, thrown in with the resistance movement that he feels little sympathy for. Given time he may come around. 

He keeps his past to himself and does not open up to those around him.  He has assumed a false persona of a Mythar hunter, hoping that those he is forced to work with will not find out about his past.  One day that may be who he is, but everything weighs heavily on his mind as he tries to figure out how not to get caught by either party.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, Osric is pretty much finished.  The only significant change is in his background - I originally had him as a wainwright, but changed that to be a (more versatlie) blacksmith (and his skills reflect this also).  Still have some gp to burn, though...  If I don't add anything to him by Friday, feel free to spend it as you wish.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> I didn't realize taint was a superstition...I thought that it would be like OA, where everyone is aware of the protective properties of jade.  Would the gnomes be any more likely to be aware of the realities or not?  If you want me to remove the rods, its no problem, or I can invent a reason for him to have them.




No, it's very much unlike OA.  Gnomes would have even less awareness of the taint as they are relatively new to the world.  Those who know the most about it are the elves, and they generally keep that to themselves.  Please remove the rods.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks good Erekose13 and Lazlow.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 8, 2005)

Okay, character updated, rods removed (also fixed weight since outfit worn doesnt count  ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Everyone has till Friday night to finish their character, I will review them over the weekend and then post choice on Saturday or Sunday.



Ah, how much does my own character need for an individual background and such?  I can wing the other two fairly quickly I think, though I would really like to be able to rewrite the personality and background when I’m not traveling about 8 hours a day.  (I will be home on Saturday.)


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 9, 2005)

Can someone look over My character to make sure I did everything right.


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey again.  I've got a weird work schedule, so that I cannot post on Sunday-Mondays.  Hope my character's still being considered for play.  If so, I'd go for a war dog as a mount, and other than the boots of striding and leaping and pretty typical magic equipment for a paladin (weapon/armor/shield (whatever)), I have no special requests for magic items.  If my guy is chosen, I'll trust that if Ferrix has special plans in mind, he'll give me what I need to survive.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

For description and personality, figure a paragraph.  For background, at least two.  Also, plot hooks in the background are always appreciated 

Deadline is drawing near, get your characters in and completed.


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

BS, if you want to give me a bit of an outline in an e-mail, I can probably flesh it out for you, and you can tweek it latter, if that's acceptable to you.  I understand you're moving, and I'm sure Ferrix will be flexable and keep that in mind


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, if you want to give me a bit of an outline in an e-mail, I can probably flesh it out for you, and you can tweek it latter, if that's acceptable to you.




Please do.   This is what I have so far:  (Its hard to separate background and personality, or at least it is for me.)

[sblock]
*Norna Fjorin*
_Human (Fyndorn) Scout 7_

*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5’8”
*Weight:* 129
*Eyes:* Ice Blue
*Hair:* Flaxen Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (6 points, +1 4th lvl) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)


*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*VP:* 58
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base +2 Dex +4 Class +2 Armor) _[+2 Skirmish Bonus when Norna Moves 10 feet.]_
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Damage Resistance:* 2/Armor
*Initiative:* +5 _[Quick Reconnoiter]_
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +7

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +5 (2 Base +2 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude)
*REF:* +7 (5 Base +2 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

*Abilities:*_ 
- Bonus Feat
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
- +2 racial bonus on survival checks
- Survival always a class skill
- Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)
- Favored Class: Barbarian, Ranger, or Scout
- Skirmish +2d6 (+2 AC)
- Tracking
- Battle Fortitude +1
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement 10 ft.
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feat: Quick Reconnoiter
- Evasion
- Flawless Stride _

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Dodge 
Human Bonus
- Mobility
3rd level
- Point Blank Shot
Scout Bonus Feat (4th level)
- Quick Reconnoiter
6th Level
- Spring Attack
Scout Bonus Feat (8th level)
- Swift Tracker
9th level
- Shot on the Run

*Skills:* 
Balance +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Climb +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Diplomacy +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy Bonus Sense Motive)
Escape Artist +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Hide +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Listen +11 (10 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Knowledge: Nature +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int,)
Move Silently +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Search +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial Bonus, _+2 Synergy Search [Following Tracks],_ _+2 Synergy Knowledge: Nature [Natural Environments Only]_)
Tumble +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Jump)
Use Rope +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy Escape Artist [On Bindings Only]_)

_Italics not figured_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Human (?)_
- _Bonus_
- _ Bonus _ 

*Equipment:*
*Melee Weapons*
-*Hand Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 18-20) _Masterwork_ (306 gp, 2 lbs)
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (308 gp, 2 lbs)

*Ranged Weapons*
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +8 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (N/A gp, N/A lbs)
-*Composite Shortbow* Weapon +8 (1d6, 19-20, 70ft.) _Masterwork_ (375 gp, 2 lbs)

*Armor*
-*Name*Mithral Chain Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/Armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _Description_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8 lb)
- Climber's Kit (80 gp, 5 lb)
- Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb)
- Camouflage Kit (40 gp, 5 lb)   
- Triple Weapon Capsule Retainer, On Throwing Axe (450 gp, nil lbs)
- 3 Quickflame Alchemical Weapon Capsules
- 3 Quickfrost Alchemical Weapon Capsules
- 3 Quickspark Alchemical Weapon Capsules

Weight Carried: 29.5 lb
Remain money: 6 gp

*Description*
With flawless pale skin, the fairest of fair hair, and eyes so blue they appear to have been plucked and stolen from a mountain stream Norna is without a doubt am attractive young woman and some of the men of her tribe would argue that she is the most beautiful female in the tribe but this is really all for naught.

Norna spends the majority of her time covered in grime, while her fair hair is dyed, in a multitude of natural colors, and her pale skin is painted, again in a multitude of natural colors, in an effort to camouflage herself in her favorite environment, her mountainous forested homeland.  Like many of her tribesmen Norna’s lithe and firm body is adorn with numerous tribal tattoos.


*Personality*
With her easy grace, feisty attitude yet cold demeanor, Norna has always been a young woman of action instead of reaction.  This behavior, along with her love of nature and the solitude that it brings with it, not to mention her gender as the womenfolk of her tribe do not hunt or call themselves warriors, has always left her as an outsider looking into her own tribe and only her father’s position as tribal chieftain, not to mention her uncanny woodsman skills, have allowed Norna to remain with her tribe and help her people through their day to day struggles. (Add her feelings about this)  

This all changed with the return of her brother, Xxxx, whom was quickly labeled as “doom speaker” and was ostracized by his people and tribe but Norna followed out of fear and worry for her brother’s well-being.

Though passionate and loyal to her brother Norna isn’t at all sure what to make of her brother’s stories, his injuries, or his desires to unify all of the tribes as it goes against everything their people believe in but then again so does so many of Norna’s actions and beliefs. 

*Background*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Please do.   This is what I have so far:  (Its hard to separate background and personality, or at least it is for me.)
> 
> [sblock]
> *Norna Fjorin*
> ...



I'll do what I can tonight (I'm home but up all night), and e-mail you.  Want it in word or text format?


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Here she is with the background.  Quote her if you want to grab her code.
[sblock]
*Norna Fjorin*
_Human (Fyndorn) Scout 7_

*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5’8”
*Weight:* 129
*Eyes:* Ice Blue
*Hair:* Flaxen Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (6 points, +1 4th lvl) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)


*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*VP:* 58
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base +2 Dex +4 Class +2 Armor) _[+2 Skirmish Bonus when Norna Moves 10 feet.]_
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Damage Resistance:* 2/Armor
*Initiative:* +5 _[Quick Reconnoiter]_
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +7

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +5 (2 Base +2 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude)
*REF:* +7 (5 Base +2 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

*Abilities:*_ 
- Bonus Feat
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
- +2 racial bonus on survival checks
- Survival always a class skill
- Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)
- Favored Class: Barbarian, Ranger, or Scout
- Skirmish +2d6 (+2 AC)
- Tracking
- Battle Fortitude +1
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement 10 ft.
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feat: Quick Reconnoiter
- Evasion
- Flawless Stride _

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Dodge 
Human Bonus
- Mobility
3rd level
- Point Blank Shot
Scout Bonus Feat (4th level)
- Quick Reconnoiter
6th Level
- Spring Attack
Scout Bonus Feat (8th level)
- Swift Tracker
9th level
- Shot on the Run

*Skills:* 
Balance +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Climb +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Diplomacy +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy Bonus Sense Motive)
Escape Artist +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Hide +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Listen +11 (10 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Knowledge: Nature +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int,)
Move Silently +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Search +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial Bonus, _+2 Synergy Search [Following Tracks],_ _+2 Synergy Knowledge: Nature [Natural Environments Only]_)
Tumble +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Jump)
Use Rope +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy Escape Artist [On Bindings Only]_)

_Italics not figured_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Human (?)_
- _Bonus_
- _ Bonus _ 

*Equipment:*
*Melee Weapons*
-*Hand Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 18-20) _Masterwork_ (306 gp, 2 lbs)
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (308 gp, 2 lbs)

*Ranged Weapons*
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +8 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (N/A gp, N/A lbs)
-*Composite Shortbow* Weapon +8 (1d6, 19-20, 70ft.) _Masterwork_ (375 gp, 2 lbs)

*Armor*
-*Name*Mithral Chain Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/Armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _Description_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8 lb)
- Climber's Kit (80 gp, 5 lb)
- Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb)
- Camouflage Kit (40 gp, 5 lb)   
- Triple Weapon Capsule Retainer, On Throwing Axe (450 gp, nil lbs)
- 3 Quickflame Alchemical Weapon Capsules
- 3 Quickfrost Alchemical Weapon Capsules
- 3 Quickspark Alchemical Weapon Capsules

Weight Carried: 29.5 lb
Remain money: 6 gp

*Description*
With flawless pale skin, the fairest of fair hair, and eyes so blue they appear to have been plucked and stolen from a mountain stream Norna is without a doubt am attractive young woman and some of the men of her tribe would argue that she is the most beautiful female in the tribe but this is really all for naught.

Norna spends the majority of her time covered in grime, while her fair hair is dyed, in a multitude of natural colors, and her pale skin is painted, again in a multitude of natural colors, in an effort to camouflage herself in her favorite environment, her mountainous forested homeland.  Like many of her tribesmen Norna’s lithe and firm body is adorn with numerous tribal tattoos.


*Personality*
With her easy grace, feisty attitude yet cold demeanor, Norna has always been a young woman of action instead of reaction.  This behavior, along with her love of nature and the solitude that it brings with it, not to mention her gender as the womenfolk of her tribe do not hunt or call themselves warriors, has always left her as an outsider looking into her own tribe and only her father’s position as tribal chieftain, not to mention her uncanny woodsman skills, have allowed Norna to remain with her tribe and help her people through their day to day struggles. (Add her feelings about this)  

This all changed with the return of her brother, Kolbyr, whom was quickly labeled as “doom speaker” and was ostracized by his people and tribe but Norna followed out of fear and worry for her brother’s well-being.

Though passionate and loyal to her brother Norna isn’t at all sure what to make of her brother’s stories, his injuries, or his desires to unify all of the tribes as it goes against everything their people believe in but then again so does so many of Norna’s actions and beliefs. 

*Background*Norna Fjorin was born the only daughter to Chieftain Berrand Fjorin and his wife Faria of the Danurii tribe.  Norna barely knew her mother however, as she died during the birth of what would have been her younger brother Erik, who died a few days later of illness, almost three years later.  By then her older brother Kolbyr was old enough to watch over Norna, who clung to him in the absence of her mother, and her father’s duty as the tribal chief.

Norna followed her other brother, and became quite good at it.  When he would go off to train with the other young men, she would sneak along and try to imitate him off to the side.  She learned to track him, and honed her senses and knowledge of nature and stealth.  Her brother would occasionally practice with her, and taught her some of the ways of the woods as well as weapons and archery.  

At the age of ten, her father passed on to her a necklace with a small medallion with the words “Follow your dreams” carved on the back that had once been her mothers.  She treasured the medallion as a link to her mother, and headed its advice.  She openly sought out training herself, which she was eventually granted due to her father’s status and her brother’s good words.  Drawing on her learned skills from following her brother, she learned scouting, stealth, and tracking in the wilderness.  She proved to as skilled, if not more so than her brother in those areas, though she was not quite the warrior that he was.

The elven druid Delynn came to her village for some time.  Her brother became focused on her, striving to learn the ways of the woods from her teachings.  Norna became slightly jealous, as Delynn took time away from her brother and her explorations and training.  She began to explore herself, finding several hiding spots where she could spend time alone.  However, without her brother around as much, she found that she was often scorned by the other children of the village as an oddball, not fitting in with the girls or the boys.

Norna was heartbroken when Kolbyr told her he was traveling with Delynn, but she could not leave, for she was not old enough, and her training still had some time.  She gave Kolbyr her blessings, and wished him good luck and safe travels.  While he was gone, Norna would travel for days in the direction she knew Kolbyr had gone, in case she could spot him returning.  She finished what training she could with the other warrior scouts, and held her own in competitions.  Sad that her brother was not there to enjoy her success, she continued to scout for him.

It was several months before she found Kolbyr, battered and barely keeping himself upright.  He had several old wounds that had not yet fully healed, and he was unable to speak.  After resting with him for a few days, she helped him return home.  She was saddened to see that her brother had lost his ability to speak, and had to communicate with hand gestures or writing when available.  Once he had recovered in the village somewhat, He began to communicate of horrible things and of uniting the tribes.  While the other leaders showed him all due respect for the son of a chieftain, you heard others call him “doom speaker” and dismiss him behind his back.  Respect of the tribe became less and less for him.

After some time and many failed attempts to get the tribes to listen to him, Kolbyr gave up.  He communicated to Norna of his intent to go find evidence of the strange and dangerous invader to prove to the tribes that he spoke the truth.  Norna became determined to follow him, not wanting him to get injured or worse again.  She followed him from afar for a few days before she joined him in his travels after she was sure it was too far for him to simply dismiss her and send her back.  He seemed not very surprised; from either noticing her or just knowing her she was unsure.  She has been traveling with him since, seeing a grim determination she had not known in him before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2005)

Okay, here's Nassitch, updated from earlier.  I would be interested in swapping out my 6th lvl feat for some sort of animal companion type feat for Kimble, my dog and steed.  Also, I'd like to get him the war template from MM II, if possible.  The equipment is from before - no worries if things change and the like.
[sblock] *Nassitch**
Male Kobold [7] Ranger 2 / Psion (Egoist) 5 [Type: Humanoid]*
*Experience:*  now 21,000  was 13,750 [12,500 starting, 1,250 (post 1983768)] 
*Alignment:* n/a
*Height:* 4' 1''
*Weight:* 118lbs
*Hair:* Russet Brown
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 19
*Taint: *0

*Str:* 10 (+0) [6 points, -4 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]  
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 11 (+1) [3 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
-4 Str, +2 Dex, Low-light vision, Darkvision 120’, Light sensitivity, Small size, Base speed 30 ft., Scent, +4 bonus when tracking by scent, +2 racial bonus on Survival and Search checks, +1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves, Survival and Search are always class skills, Favored Class: Ranger.  Favored Enemy: Humanoid - Mythar, Track bonus feat, Wild Empathy, Combat Style: Rapid Shot.

*Hit Dice:* 9 + 1d8 + 5d4 + 4
*Vitality:* 34
*Wound Points:* 12
*AC:* 21 (10 Base +3 Dex, +2 armor, +1 shield, +1 size, +4 class)
*Damage Reduction:* 2 (Chain shirt)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fort +6 [+4.66 base, +1 Con, +1 Racial]
Refl +7 [+4.66 base, +3 Dex]
Will +7 [+5.17 base, +2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* none.

*BAB:* +4.5
MW Cold Iron Rapier +4 melee (1d4, 18-20, piercing)
+1 Composite Shortbow +7 ranged (1d4+1, 19-20, 70 ft., piercing)

*Attack Conditionals:* +1 hit and damage within 30’, +2 damage vs. Mythar, +2d6 with psionic shot, no penalty for firing into melee, two shots at -2 (rapid shot).

*Skill Summary *  
+8 Concentration [7 ranks, +1 Con]
+5 Handle Animal [5 ranks, +0 Cha]
+10 Heal [8 ranks, +2 Wis]
+11 Hide [4 ranks, +3 Dex, +4 Size]
+5 Knowledge (geography) [2 ranks, +3 Int]
+4 Knowledge (history) [1 ranks, +3 Int]
+4 Knowledge (local) [1 ranks, +3 Int]
+5 Knowledge (nature) [2 ranks, +3 Int]
+5 Knowledge (psionics) [2 ranks, +3 Int]
+5 Listen [3 ranks, +2 Wis]
+8 Move Silently [5 ranks, +3 Dex]
+11 Psicraft [4 ranks, +3 Int]
+10 Search [5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Race]
+7 Spot [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
+14 Survival [10 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Race]

*Feats:*
 Point blank shot (1st level)
 Track (Ranger Bonus feat)
 Rapid Shot (Ranger combat style)
 Psionic shot [Psionic](1st – psion)
 Precise shot(3rd level)
 Expanded knowledge (Meta-physical Weapon)(6th level)
 Expanded knowledge (Energy Missile)(5th psion)

*Languages:*  Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Elven, Kobold, 

*Powers Known*
Save DC +3
1st - _Bolt, Conceal thoughts, Energy Ray, Inertial armor, Metaphysical Weapon (feat), Thicken skin_
2nd - _Animal Affinity, Biofeedback, Chameleon, Energy Missile (feat), Psionic tongues,_
3rd - _Hustle, Body adjustment._
4th - _._
5th - _._
6th - _._
7th - _._

*Power Points [Uses] Available*
Total Power Points:  32 per day

*Equipment:*
_*Wearing or carrying*_*
+1 Composite Shortbow (left shoulder, 1wt, 2375gp)
-This composite shortbow is crafted of an ashen wood as pale as snow, it is carved around the grip with what appears to be an ice dragon.  You recovered it from the burnt wreckage of a dwarven caravan which had been attacked by Mythar.
Mithral chain shirt, (1,100gp, wt. 5)
MW Buckler, (165gp, wt. 2.5)
Masterwork Cold Iron Rapier (belt left, 1wt, 340gp) 
Explorer’s oufit – ranger style, (0gp, wt 2)
Wilding Cloak (constant Endure Elements, wild shape into a small or medium animal 1/week for up to 5 hours) (worn, -wt, 2500gp)
-This heavy cloak of green wool was given to you by an elven ranger who sought shelter at your troupes campfire one evening.  Although he never gave his name he seemed only wholly at ease in your presence alone.  In the morning he was gone.
Belt pouch (belt right, .125wt, 1gp) 
 - Power Stone of Body Adjustment (1) (belt pouch, -wt, 375gp)
 - Power Stones of Empathic Transfer (1) (belt pouch, -wt, 150gp)
 - Power Stone of Energy Adaptation, Specified (1) (belt pouch, -wt, 150gp)
Tattoo of Offensive Prescience (1) (right upper arm, -wt, 50gp)
Tattoo of Claws of the Beast (1) (right hand, -wt, 50gp)
Tattoo of Expansion (1) (chest, -wt, 50gp)
-Waterskin 1gp
Quiver with 60 arrows, (3 gps, wt 9)
+1 Flaming Arrows, Qty = 5 (quiver, .375wt, 835gp)
-These arrows have a dark orange shaft and raven feathers for fletching.  The tips are some sort of dark steel which has a reddish sheen in the light.  You felt the sting of these burning arrows when an enraged Huom warrior attacked the troupe out of spite when the performance mocked the ruling Mythar.

Special
Kimble – equivalent of a riding dog (150gp worth)

Backpack (center back, .5wt, 2gp)
 - Bedroll (below backpack, 1.25wt, 1sp) 
 - Trail Rations- 4 days (backpack, 1wt, 2gp)
 - Healers Kits, 2 (backpack, 1wt, 100gp)
 - Flasks of Acid, 5 (backpack, 2.5wt, 50gp)
 - Alchemists Fire, 3 (backpack, 1.5wt, 60gp)
 - Bottles of Wine, 3 (backpack, 4.5wt, 30gp)
 - Silk Rope, 50 ft. (backpack, 5wt, 10gp)
 - Paper, 10 sheets (backpack, -wt, 4gp)
 - Ink, 2 vials (backpack, -wt, 16gp)
 - Ink pen (backpack, -wt, 1gp)
 - Cold Weather Outfit (backpack, 1.75wt, 8gp)

Money
Coins- 11gp, 9sp, 0cp (pouch, ??wt)
Amethyst- 200gp (pouch, -wt)

Permanent Effects:  none.

Appearance: Nassitch is an everyday kobold, small of stature (at least to other races), agile, and quick.  Dressed in browns and greens, Nassitch looks the part of a ranger, with a short bow slung over one shoulder.  A heavy green cloak covers the rest of his russet brown fur.

Personality and Background: Nassitch is a good tracker and scout, and is much stronger than most kobolds.  However, he is a coward at heart – and is not too proud to admit it.  For years he had been pushed around and abused – not because he was a kobold, but just because of his very nature.  
	In fact, his most prized possession, a mithral chain shirt, was given to him when a stranger defended him and chased off the attackers.  The stranger took the young Nassitch home and tended his wounds, and gave him a gift of the armor.  Apparently, it was meant for the strangers son, but he was killed as a bystander in a Mythar conflict years before.  The stranger told him that it would keep him safe, so long as he remembered where it came from and why.
	Luckily, an opportunity came up where Nassitch could leave town and he did, catching on with a touring troupe.  Nassitch was an assistant to one of the animal handlers and guard, scout, and part-time medic for the group.
	In combat, Nassitch stays well back from the conflict, pecking away with his shortbow.  If challenged, he is much more likely to flee than to stand.
	During his travels with the troupe, Nassitch acquired a medium-sized guard dog (a sherpard if possible) and has spent some time training him.  Before long the two were best friends and Nassitch has named the dog Kimble.  No one knows what the dog has named Nassitch.[/sblock]*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Here she is with the background.  Quote her if you want to grab her code.




Sweet!  That really looks awesome.  You did a good job of covering everything I wanted to cover with it so it makes it very easy to go with it.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

FYI, I will be leaving for GenCon this weekend and won't be back until Sunday, August 22.  I might have internet access during this time, but most likely won't have the time to post.  See you all then!


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet!  That really looks awesome.  You did a good job of covering everything I wanted to cover with it so it makes it very easy to go with it.



Great, glad to help.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

Man... everyone's going to GenCon... and here I am stuck in Montreal for a weekend of badass dancing... oh well


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Man... everyone's going to GenCon... and here I am stuck in Montreal for a weekend of badass dancing... oh well



Make sure you put the space in the right place.  A weekend of bad assdancing doesn't sound as appealing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> A weekend of bad assdancing doesn't sound as appealing.



As with all things I would really depend upon rather you are giving or receiving.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm toying with the idea of reworking some of Norna skills...  She took alot of alchemy created items and I'm thinking it would be smarter if she had made them herself.  (I'm thinking it would be her using the "woman based" skills she had been forced to learn to make her a better warrior or what not.)

Anyhow, if the above is approved, the money saved would go towards buying the masterwork tools she would need and if there was any left over after that to a masterwork punch dagger.

I will be away from the Internet tomorrow night; the next town we stop in doesn’t have local number for my ISP so I will be unable to connect so the changes won’t go through till Saturday morning.  (Obviously pending Ferrix approval also.)

As for magical item suggestions I’m much like Bront in that I like ability bonus (Physical abilities preferred), magical weapons (her throwing axe is her preferred weapon and having one that returned would be awesome), and anything that could help lighten her load would be just awesome. 

My only real suggestion is a magical tribal tattoo that bestows a constant _endure element_ spell.  (as a slot less item it would cost 2,000 GP)

Final Copy (Minus Alchemy changes if approved)
[sblock] *Norna Fjorin*
_Human (Fyndorn) Scout 7_

*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5’8”
*Weight:* 129
*Eyes:* Ice Blue
*Hair:* Flaxen Blonde
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (6 points, +1 4th lvl) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)


*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*VP:* 58
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base +2 Dex +4 Class +2 Armor) _[+2 Skirmish Bonus when Norna Moves 10 feet.]_
*Class Defense Bonus:* +4
*Damage Resistance:* 2/Armor
*Initiative:* +5 _[Quick Reconnoiter]_
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +7

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +5 (2 Base +2 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude)
*REF:* +7 (5 Base +2 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

*Abilities:*_ 
- Bonus Feat
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point per additional level
- +2 racial bonus on survival checks
- Survival always a class skill
- Cold Resistance equal to their Constitution bonus (2)
- Favored Class: Barbarian, Ranger, or Scout
- Skirmish +2d6 (+2 AC)
- Tracking
- Battle Fortitude +1
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement 10 ft.
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feat: Quick Reconnoiter
- Evasion
- Flawless Stride _

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Dodge 
Human Bonus
- Mobility
3rd level
- Point Blank Shot
Scout Bonus Feat (4th level)
- Quick Reconnoiter
6th Level
- Spring Attack
Scout Bonus Feat (8th level)
- Swift Tracker
9th level
- Shot on the Run

*Skills:* 
Balance +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Climb +5 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Diplomacy +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy Bonus Sense Motive)
Escape Artist +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy User Rope [Checks Involving Ropes]_)
Hide +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Jump +7 (5 Ranks, +0 Str, +2 Synergy Tumble)
Listen +11 (10 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Knowledge: Nature +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int,)
Move Silently +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex)
Search +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot +12 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial Bonus, _+2 Synergy Search [Following Tracks],_ _+2 Synergy Knowledge: Nature [Natural Environments Only]_)
Tumble +14 (10 Ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy Jump)
Use Rope +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dex, _+2 Synergy Escape Artist [On Bindings Only]_)

_Italics not figured_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Human (?)_
- _Bonus_
- _ Bonus _ 

*Equipment:*
*Melee Weapons*
-*Hand Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 18-20) _Masterwork_ (306 gp, 2 lbs)
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +6 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (308 gp, 2 lbs)

*Ranged Weapons*
-*Throwing Axe* Weapon +8 (1d6+0, 20) _Masterwork_ (N/A gp, N/A lbs)
-*Composite Shortbow* Weapon +8 (1d6, 19-20, 70ft.) _Masterwork_ (375 gp, 2 lbs)

*Armor*
-*Name*Mithral Chain Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/Armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _Description_ (1100 gp, 12.5 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8 lb)
- Climber's Kit (80 gp, 5 lb)
- Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb)
- Camouflage Kit (40 gp, 5 lb)   
- Triple Weapon Capsule Retainer, On Throwing Axe (450 gp, nil lbs)
- 3 Quickflame Alchemical Weapon Capsules
- 3 Quickfrost Alchemical Weapon Capsules
- 3 Quickspark Alchemical Weapon Capsules

Weight Carried: 29.5 lb
Remain money: 6 gp

*Description*
With flawless pale skin, the fairest of fair hair, and eyes so blue they appear to have been plucked and stolen from a mountain stream Norna is without a doubt am attractive young woman and some of the men of her tribe would argue that she is the most beautiful female in the tribe but this is really all for naught.

Norna spends the majority of her time covered in grime, while her fair hair is dyed, in a multitude of natural colors, and her pale skin is painted, again in a multitude of natural colors, in an effort to camouflage herself in her favorite environment, her mountainous forested homeland.  Like many of her tribesmen Norna’s lithe and firm body is adorn with numerous tribal tattoos.


*Personality*
With her easy grace, feisty attitude yet cold demeanor, Norna has always been a young woman of action instead of reaction.  This behavior, along with her love of nature and the solitude that it brings with it, not to mention her gender as the womenfolk of her tribe do not hunt or call themselves warriors, has always left her as an outsider looking into her own tribe and only her father’s position as tribal chieftain, not to mention her uncanny woodsman skills, have allowed Norna to remain with her tribe and help her people through their day to day struggles. (Add her feelings about this)  

This all changed with the return of her brother, Kolbyr, whom was quickly labeled as “doom speaker” and was ostracized by his people and tribe but Norna followed out of fear and worry for her brother’s well-being.

Though passionate and loyal to her brother Norna isn’t at all sure what to make of her brother’s stories, his injuries, or his desires to unify all of the tribes as it goes against everything their people believe in but then again so does so many of Norna’s actions and beliefs. 

*Background*
Norna Fjorin was born the only daughter to Chieftain Berrand Fjorin and his wife Faria of the Danurii tribe. Norna barely knew her mother however, as she died during the birth of what would have been her younger brother Erik, who died a few days later of illness, almost three years later. By then her older brother Kolbyr was old enough to watch over Norna, who clung to him in the absence of her mother, and her father’s duty as the tribal chief.

Norna followed her other brother, and became quite good at it. When he would go off to train with the other young men, she would sneak along and try to imitate him off to the side. She learned to track him, and honed her senses and knowledge of nature and stealth. Her brother would occasionally practice with her, and taught her some of the ways of the woods as well as weapons and archery.

At the age of ten, her father passed on to her a necklace with a small medallion with the words “Follow your dreams” carved on the back that had once been her mothers. She treasured the medallion as a link to her mother, and headed its advice. She openly sought out training herself, which she was eventually granted due to her father’s status and her brother’s good words. Drawing on her learned skills from following her brother, she learned scouting, stealth, and tracking in the wilderness. She proved as skilled, if not more so than her brother in those areas, though she was not quite the warrior that he was.

The elven druid Delynn came to her village for some time. Her brother became focused on her, striving to learn the ways of the woods from her teachings. Norna became slightly jealous, as Delynn took time away from her brother and her explorations and training. She began to explore herself, finding several hiding spots where she could spend time alone. However, without her brother around as much, she found that she was often scorned by the other children of the village as an oddball, not fitting in with the girls or the boys.

Norna was heartbroken when Kolbyr told her he was traveling with Delynn, but she could not leave, for she was not old enough, and her training still had some time. She gave Kolbyr her blessings, and wished him good luck and safe travels. While he was gone, Norna would travel for days in the direction she knew Kolbyr had gone, in case she could spot him returning. She finished what training she could with the other warrior scouts, and held her own in competitions. Sad that her brother was not there to enjoy her success, she continued to scout for him.

It was several months before she found Kolbyr, battered and barely keeping himself upright. He had several old wounds that had not yet fully healed, and he was unable to speak. After resting with him for a few days, she helped him return home. She was saddened to see that her brother had lost his ability to speak, and had to communicate with hand gestures or writing when available. Once he had recovered in the village somewhat, He began to communicate of horrible things and of uniting the tribes. While the other leaders showed him all due respect for the son of a chieftain, she heard others call him “doom speaker” and dismiss him behind his back. Respect of the tribe became less and less for him.

After some time and many failed attempts to get the tribes to listen to him, Kolbyr gave up. He communicated to Norna of his intent to go find evidence of the strange and dangerous invader to prove to the tribes that he spoke the truth. Norna became determined to follow him, not wanting him to get injured or worse again. She followed him from afar for a few days before she joined him in his travels after she was sure it was too far for him to simply dismiss her and send her back. He seemed not very surprised; from either noticing her or just knowing her she was unsure. She has been traveling with him since, seeing a grim determination she had not known in him before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks BS, looks good.  Once I choose players there will be some time where they can rework them a tad bit, plus I'll be doling out equipment too.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Man... everyone's going to GenCon... and here I am stuck in Montreal for a weekend of badass dancing... oh well




Yeah color me jealous too, up here in Vancouver we are getting ready for the local Anime con (Anime Evolution).  My wife will be selling her artwork there and so we have to help stuff all the con bags with her fliers.  Gencon would be very cool to visit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2005)

Bump?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 15, 2005)

List of players coming later tonight.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> List of players coming later tonight.



Ooh Ooh, pick me, pick me, pick me 

Cool, good to hear.  Looks like we'll be starting after Gencon while you finish up gear this week (Assuming I'm chosen)?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

So this was actually pretty difficult to decide...  Thanks to everyone who submitted.

I'll be going over the characters more closely in the coming week, and also figuring out their additional equipment.  Potential game start would be sometime around the weekend or the start of next week.

*The Chosen:*
Keia: Nassitch a kobold ranger/egoist.
Tailspinner: A Secret.
Lazlow: Osric
Erekose13: Asterian ged'Irim
Brother Shatterstone: Norna Fjorin
Dichotomy: Delynn Alendon
Bront: Kolbyr Fjorin
RillianPA: Jerod

*In the Wings*
Isida: Kromgron
magic_gathering200: Braerthalas Alathatka
Grey Shade: Lakshama


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2005)

Ferrix, cool.   I'll work on editing her skills and whatnot real soon.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool   Looking forward to this.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh well this looked like fun


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool, ty Ferrix.  Should be much fun


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2005)

excellent, looking forward to getting going again with a new start.  Dont know if you want us to eventually move our character sheets over to a rogues gallery, but I though I should let you know that my final version is at post #199 just so you have it all together.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

New rogues gallery here.

Post your character sheets there without any sblocks or spoilers, I'll look them over and assign gear.

Please keep them up to date as we go along.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 16, 2005)

Delynn is posted.

Also, to the extent that I can have some influence on what items you give, a Handy Haversack and a wand (or more) of Cure Light Wounds would be nice.  No real need for magic weapons or armor (unless it is Wild ).


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2005)

Asterian is up too.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Posted


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2005)

posted


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2005)

Alchemy skills rewrite is done.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm just waiting for one last characters information, and then I'll be posting equipment, etc.  And start working out lead ups to the opening scene in the OOC thread, and then we'll get an IC thread.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for one last characters information, and then I'll be posting equipment, etc.  And start working out lead ups to the opening scene in the OOC thread, and then we'll get an IC thread.





Guess that'd be me.  Back from GenCon, hope to get some sleep this week.  Osric's up and ready.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

Back from Gencon


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Back from Gencon




Still not lucky enough to be a Gencon (


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Guess that'd be me.  Back from GenCon, hope to get some sleep this week.  Osric's up and ready.




Actually, it's Tailspinner.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Actually, it's Tailspinner.




Oh! Sorry. Didn't realize I was holding things up. Did you get my latest email with my character and a few more questions?

TS


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 23, 2005)

I, too, am back from GenCon.

I understand that you ran out of slots before getting to my guy--players with experience in the campaign before new guys.  If someone drops or something and you need me just let Lazlow know and he can get hold of me.  Maybe things'll work out better in another game later.  Good luck with the campaign, all.  Have fun!


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Where we at with this?  Just curious


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Where we at with this?  Just curious



Yeah, I’m very curious about that as well…


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry, work took over for a bit.  With all the back to school, etc. I've been a bit busy.  I'll hopefully have more time this week to get it rolling again.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

No problem, just figured we'd give it a bump


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

Ferrix,

I apologize, but I think I'm going to step aside on this one and let someone from the long list of alternates have a shot.  My plate is looking rather full with a couple others games picking up steam.

If you need Nassitch for a guest appearance (or bad guy ) let me know.

Keia


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh!  Horrid sadness.  Nassitch was my favorite character when I read the old game thread (no insult intended to the rest of the fine group).  You will be missed.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> I apologize, but I think I'm going to step aside on this one and let someone from the long list of alternates have a shot.  My plate is looking rather full with a couple others games picking up steam.
> 
> ...




A pity, the original party is disappearing quickly.  Would you mind playing the intro section, I had it planned out that some of the remaining characters would have an important role and recreating a new team.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Com'on Keia.  You can at least play the game for a little bit, right?   (Who knows maybe it won't be as busy as you think it will be.  )


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 30, 2005)

*Shameless plugs!!*

Well _I'm_ not going anywhere.  I gotta see what happens here!   

Ferrix, with a possible slot opening up, lemme put in a blatant plug for Grey Shade; he's a friend of mine (IRL) and really likes your homebrew world.  He's a regular in my game (Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern! [/shameless self-promotion]) so I can vouch for his posting reliability.  Um, he's also trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, and reverent, and, uh, always looks both ways before crossing the street...  (How's that, GS?   )


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

Sure, no problem.  The character is all built and ready to go.  I have no problem playing, just wanted to give others a chance.  

I'm still here! (and Kimble too!)

Keia


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 30, 2005)

Have a little shame, Lazlow!  Sheesh.  You know I'm not REALLY all that thrifty!

I am, however, interested in this game.  Just let me know if you need me to step in, Ferrix.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Well _I'm_ not going anywhere.  I gotta see what happens here!
> 
> Ferrix, with a possible slot opening up, lemme put in a blatant plug for Grey Shade; he's a friend of mine (IRL) and really likes your homebrew world.  He's a regular in my game (Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern! [/shameless self-promotion]) so I can vouch for his posting reliability.  Um, he's also trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, and reverent, and, uh, always looks both ways before crossing the street...  (How's that, GS?   )



As long as he's always prepared


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as he's always prepared




Whew...  I'm glad _someone_ got that.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

General comment:

Shields & Shield bonuses to AC don't get converted to DR.  They provide only a bonus to AC.  Those who have it listed otherwise, please change it.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

Erekose13, the cost of a mithril shirt already includes a masterwork component, it should only cost 1100gp.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

For armor and weapons in your character sheet, they should look like this.


-*Mithril Snakeskin* +1 Mithril Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _This shirt of mithril chain looks like the skin of a giant snake, it's small glittering scales shining dully._ (3100gp, 10lb)

-*Bullcleaver* +1 Adamantine Greataxe +7 (1d12+3, 19-20) _This dark hafted greataxe is scrolled with red runes along it's pitch black blade._ (5020gp, 12lb)


Name is the given name of the item (if it has one, otherwise delete that bit), armor/weapon is all the statistical notes about the type of armor/weapon (masterwork, special material, etc.), and description is the physical description of the item.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Erekose13, the cost of a mithril shirt already includes a masterwork component, it should only cost 1100gp.




Fixed thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> For armor and weapons in your character sheet, they should look like this.
> 
> 
> -*Mithril Snakeskin* +1 Mithril Shirt (+2 AC, DR 2/armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _This shirt of mithril chain looks like the skin of a giant snake, it's small glittering scales shining dully._ (3100gp, 10lb)
> ...




oh okay, fixed that too.  Thanks again.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 1, 2005)

Also still interested.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I fixed everything too.   Please let me know if I missed something.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll try to fix that tonight.  Eagerly awaiting items


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I fixed mine . . . I hope so.  Le me know if I need to change anything!

Keia


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

Ferrix, do you want to create an RG to make finding the characters easier?  Might make your life a bit easier.


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ferrix, do you want to create an RG to make finding the characters easier?  Might make your life a bit easier.




Bront,

There is a R/G called Ethend characters.

Keia


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL Bront, He DID make a RG here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144390
where among others you will find your character


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> where among others you will find your character



Done in your own post…  (Dude, what the hell have you been smoking?  And don’t you know that drugs and PbP do not mix…  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

I didn't have it linked for some reason and couldn't find it


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Writing up the intro as I type.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Writing up the intro as I type.



 Don’t forget about our DM items...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don’t forget about our DM items...




I know.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 3, 2005)

I think that I have fixed my sheet as needed.  I would have done it sooner, but I've been in the hospital since Wednesday morning.  Went in with a small stomach ache, and they just didn't let me leave.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Ouch.

I'll tweek my gear once I get the extra items.  One less time to reformat it all.  Unless you need me to fix it earlier.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> I think that I have fixed my sheet as needed.  I would have done it sooner, but I've been in the hospital since Wednesday morning.  Went in with a small stomach ache, and they just didn't let me leave.




Ugh... hope you are alright.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh, I'm fine now.  Next Friday I have to have surgery (out with the gall bladder), but it is rountine and I should be in-and-out.  The doctors were surprised that I had walked in on my own.  Apparently I should have been writhing in pain...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Apparently I should have been writhing in pain...



 Did you inform them that you had a high fortitude save?


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Ferrix,

So whats the news?  We close to getting started?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah... since I seem to be taking today off to due muscle spasms in my back, I'll try to get the IC thread up by the end of the weekend.

I started full time school, a 25 hr a week job and that's on top of dancing 10 hours a week and capoeira 7 hours a week.  So I got busy really fast, although the job isn't going to stick as it's only the bookstore rush and then I'm done.


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

No problems


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Bump.

Ferrix, would it help if we purchased our own gear?  Or is that not what's slowing you down?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2005)

It's actually just the insanity of my life at the moment, although I had some of your characters equipment partially worked up, I guess it would be fine if you bought your own equipment in the long run.

Equipment buying rules:
Standard Wealth for 7th level
One primary item worth no less than 30% and no more than 50% of your maximum wealth.
Two secondary items worth no more than 25% of your maximum wealth.
Other items cannot be worth more than 15% of your maximum wealth.
Custom Items only upon request
Items selected from the Complete Books, Races Books, XPH and DMG.

Some items will be increased in cost due to the uniqueness of the setting on a case-by-case basis.  For example: Psi-bane special quality is at least a +2 bonus in this setting.

Give your primary and secondary items descriptions and short histories.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 13, 2005)

Is this on top of the 3,000 gp in mundane equipment we have already picked, or should we subtract 3,000 from the standard 7th-level wealth?  Or should we do something else with it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

Ferrix, I’ll let you do my character’s equipment like originally planed.   Thanks!


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

If you still want to do them, that's fine, I thought you might just need the assistance.

If you want to share what you had written up, that's cool 

I think the 3000 is part of the standard wealth, it was mentioned earlier.  So everyone whould get an additional 16,000 for a total of 19,000.  This means: 
- One item between 5700 and 9500
- Two items up to 4750
- All other items less than 2850
- Strangely, no items valued between 4750 and 5700 are legal to purchace   (Guess that means no boots of springing and striding)


Don't worry about RL, I figured I'd make an offer to help you out if it would


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm okay with waiting for my items if you still want to do them.  If not, I'll come up with something.

Keia


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, if you still are willing, I would like to have you select my items as well.  (But I will do it myself if you prefer   )


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 14, 2005)

I concur with the above sentiments.  I like the idea of not picking my own equipment (it is new and different for me), but I will certainly pick my own if that will help you.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like we'll all just wait for you then Ferrix, which is fine


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 15, 2005)

Uh, yeah, what the above seven posts said...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 15, 2005)

Alrighty then... hopefully my craziness will be subsiding by the end of this week.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just to let you know, I will be away from the 20th to the 29th.  I'm for letting you handle equipment too Ferrix as long as you are still open to all that work.  If not just let us know and I'll drop in my items.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Rillian_PA could you expand Jarod's personality a bit more.  It should encompass more of his views or approach to life, not just that he is quiet.  Check out some of the other characters for good examples.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, I extended it.  I hope thats enough, and I should point out that I intended to explore his personality based on his background and the world as the game develops (he is quite young and sheltered).  If you still need more let me know, and I will work on it some more.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, here is equipment for your characters... if an item listed is already on your list, replace it with the new edition of it.  Any questions just ask.  Please give moderately expensive items a brief history.  The number next to your name is remaining gold pieces I didn't spend.  You are free to spend any remaining gold on psionic tattoos, power stones, potions or scrolls.

*Osric 600*
+1 Mithril Breastplate (6450gp)
+2 Falchion (8450gp)
Tattoo of Animal Affinity (Strength & Constitution) (900gp)
Tattoo of Offensive Prescience (+4 dmg) x2 (400gp)
Tattoo of Offensive Precognition (+2 hit) x2 (400gp)

*Nassitch 400*
Survival Pouch (5000gp) (Complete Adventurer)
+2 Mithril Chain Shirt (4000gp)
Tattoo of Prevenom Weapon (DC 14) (200gp)
Permanent Tattoo of Know Direction & Location (1/day, 400gp)

*Jerod 729*
+1 Mithril Shirt (1000gp)
Amulet of Body Adjustment & Purification (2 uses a day) (4800gp)
Deflecting Crystal Shard (as a mind blade gauntlet but only 2/day) (8800gp) (Races of Eberron)
Tattoo of Hustle x2 (600gp)
Tattoo of Animal Affinity (Strength, Dexterity & Constitution) x2 (1800gp)

*Norna 1216*
Masterwork Blue Ice Hand Axe (800gp) (twin to Kolbyr's handaxe) (Frostburn)
+1 Returning Throwing Axe (8000gp)
+1 White Ice Shirt (same as mithril) (1000gp)
Brand of the Icewalker (casts Endure Elements on you at dawn each day, allows you to use missive with others with the same brand) (2400gp)
Draught of Barkskin (2 uses) (600gp)
Book of Alchemical Theory and Creation (+3 bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks, creation cost in gp per day rather than sp per day) (2000gp)

*Delynn 126*
Elvencraft Masterwork Longbow (600gp)
+1 Beasthide Dragonhide Breastplate (9000gp) (Complete Adventurer)
Heavy Darkwood Shield
Charm of the Owl (+2 Wisdom) (4000gp)
Mark of Vines (at will Entangle effect extends 5 ft. around you) (3000gp)
Pouch of Berries (Goodberry 2/day) (800gp)

*Asterian 516*
+1 Mythar-Bane Deep Crystal Dagger (9300)
Permanent Tattoo of Detect Hostile Intent 1/day (1800gp)
Tattoo of Strength of my Enemy (300gp)
Tattoo of Animal Affinity (Intelligence) x2 (600gp)
Dorje of Disable (750gp)
Power Stone of Psychic Crush, Death Urge x2 (2725gp)
Power Stone of Dissolving Weapon x2, Prevenom Weapon x2 (400gp)
Power Stone of Body Adjustment x2 (750gp)

*Kolbyr 299 *
+1 Thundering Adamantine Greataxe (10700gp)
Masterwork Blue Ice Handaxe (800gp) (twin to norna's handaxe) (frostburn)
+1 White Ice Shirt (same as mithril) (1000gp)
Brand of the Icewalker (casts Endure Elements on you at dawn each day, allows you to use missive with others with the same brand) (2400gp)
Tattoo of Animal Affinity (Strength, Dexterity & Constitution) x2 (1800gp)
Tattoo of Vigor (20hp) x2 (400gp)
Draught of Cure Moderate Wounds (300gp)


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool.   I'll update it soon.

FYI, you were aware that I was an archery specialist Ferrix?  Not that I'm compliaining (He uses the great axe as well, and I can understand it's a more common cultural weapon.)


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Ferrix, 

Cool gear.  However, I'm not entirely sure what the following item is:
Deflecting Crystal Shard (as a mind blade gauntlet but only 2/day) (8800gp) (Races of Eberron)

I found mind blade gauntlet in Races of Eberron, so I get how it works.  What I dont understand is what power it adds, and whether it is a gauntlet or some other device?

Thanks for your clarification


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Hey Ferrix,
> 
> Cool gear.  However, I'm not entirely sure what the following item is:
> Deflecting Crystal Shard (as a mind blade gauntlet but only 2/day) (8800gp) (Races of Eberron)
> ...




Basically treat it as a six or seven inch shard of crystal you hold when you manifest your mindblade.  When you expend your psionic focus, your mind blade gains the deflecting special ability which is basically the deflect arrows feat.  You can use it twice a day for up to a minute at a time.  It doesn't take up a slot.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.   I'll update it soon.
> 
> FYI, you were aware that I was an archery specialist Ferrix?  Not that I'm compliaining (He uses the great axe as well, and I can understand it's a more common cultural weapon.)




Ah... didn't realize that, I can change some stuff around if you like.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ah... didn't realize that, I can change some stuff around if you like.



In that case, yeah, might not hurt.  Just wanted to make sure you were aware   Could be an easy swap (The axe becomes a bow), but I'm sure you'll have some other ideas that will be quite cool.

What does "allows you to use missive with others with the same brand" mean?


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok cool.  Character sheet updated.

Deflect Arrows hunh?  Guess we are gonna get shot at a lot


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Hurricane Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where the storm hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time.  My workplace is closing down for Thursday and Friday, so I'll be home battening down the hatches in preparation.  I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.

Mr. DM, if the game starts back up in the meantime, feel free to run Osric as you see fit.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Delynn 126*
> Elvencraft Masterwork Longbow (600gp)
> +1 Beasthide Dragonhide Breastplate (9000gp) (Complete Adventurer)
> Heavy Darkwood Shield
> ...



A few questions.

1. Is "Elvencraft" merely a descriptive term, or does it mean something in-game?  Perhaps I am blind or stupid, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.

2. I have tried, but failed to borrow a copy of Complete Adventurer.  Can you tell me what Beasthide does?

3. Does the "Charm of the Owl" take up an item slot?  If so, which?

4. Which is the "Mark of Vines?"  Is it some mark on my body (like a tattoo), or is it some small trinket, etc.?  Also, does the entangle effect include my square, or only those next to it?  What if I use it when I am bigger (i.e. wild shaped)?

Oh, and I would have PMed, but the board refuses to let me.  Anyone know what that's about?

Also, good luck Lazlow.  Be safe.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump 

Awaiting answers.  I'll update the sheet once you let me know what you want to do about the bow.  And apparently I'm not the only one with questions


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> 1. Is "Elvencraft" merely a descriptive term, or does it mean something in-game?  Perhaps I am blind or stupid, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> 2. I have tried, but failed to borrow a copy of Complete Adventurer.  Can you tell me what Beasthide does?
> 
> ...




1) Elvencraft is in the Races of the Wild book.  It lets you use your longbow as a quarterstaff at no penalty, although magical enhancements only apply to it's usage as a bow.

2) When you wild shape you can spend an additional wild shape to have your armor shift with you.

3) Amulet slot.

4) Mark of the vines is a tattoo or brand.  The entangle effect extends out from the edges of your occupied area, but not in your area.  It extends 5 feet from the edge of your occupied area, however large that may be.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> In that case, yeah, might not hurt.  Just wanted to make sure you were aware   Could be an easy swap (The axe becomes a bow), but I'm sure you'll have some other ideas that will be quite cool.
> 
> What does "allows you to use missive with others with the same brand" mean?



Should I take an Adamantine Greataxe and a +1 Thundering Longbow Mighty +2 and just call it even? (That works for me, or you can create something else interesting)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Should I take an Adamantine Greataxe and a +1 Thundering Longbow Mighty +2 and just call it even? (That works for me, or you can create something else interesting)




Take the adamantine greataxe, it was a gift from a dwarven warrior named Kromgron to you, he called it Bullcleaver.  And take the +1 thundering longbow mighty (+2).


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Take the adamantine greataxe, it was a gift from a dwarven warrior named Kromgron to you, he called it Bullcleaver.  And take the +1 thundering longbow mighty (+2).



Cool, I'll update the sheet at work tonight


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 23, 2005)

Couple more questions:

1. Does the amount of money you listed as remain for each of us take account of any we had left of the original 3,000 we spent on mundane stuff, or did you spend some of that?

2. If Delynn uses the Beasthide ability of her armor, does the max dex bonus still apply?  What about armor check penalty?


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 23, 2005)

Yet ANOTHER question.  I hope you take these to show my continued interest, rather than stupidity...

When calculating the portion of your armor bonus that is "transformed" to DR, do you include enhancement bonuses to the armor?

I could have sworn that you addressed this somewhere, but I failed to find it after re-reading the entire thread.  You only example of magic armor in the first post is +1 full plate (which didn't answer the question because the total bonus is an odd number, and remainder goes to AC).


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

Enhancement bonuses go to AC only I believe (That was mentioned earlier somewhere, along with how natural armor functions on AC only)

And I'm guessing that's all the money left over, not just the other stuff, but Ferrix will know for sure.

Question: What does "allows you to use missive with others with the same brand" mean on the Brand of the Icewalker?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Couple more questions:
> 
> 1. Does the amount of money you listed as remain for each of us take account of any we had left of the original 3,000 we spent on mundane stuff, or did you spend some of that?
> 
> 2. If Delynn uses the Beasthide ability of her armor, does the max dex bonus still apply?  What about armor check penalty?




1) I had added what you had left over from the 3000 to the remaining amount and used that total to buy your equipment.

2) Max Dex and ACP apply, the armor just shifts to fit your new form as appropriate.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Yet ANOTHER question.  I hope you take these to show my continued interest, rather than stupidity...
> 
> When calculating the portion of your armor bonus that is "transformed" to DR, do you include enhancement bonuses to the armor?
> 
> I could have sworn that you addressed this somewhere, but I failed to find it after re-reading the entire thread.  You only example of magic armor in the first post is +1 full plate (which didn't answer the question because the total bonus is an odd number, and remainder goes to AC).




Enchancement bonus is added to the armor bonus and then split evenly with remainders going to AC.

Thus, Chain Shirt +2 is +3 AC, DR 3/armor.

How it works can be found here, with the exception that it provides DR X/armor, instead of DR X/-.

The brand lets you use the missive power with another person who has the same brand.  The missive power can be found in the SRD here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn, I thought I had asked these the other day but I probably closed the window before posting... 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> +1 White Ice Shirt (same as mithral) (1000gp)




Shouldn't that costs 3100 GPs? 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Brand of the Icewalker (casts Endure Elements on you at dawn each day, allows you to use missive with others with the same brand) (2400gp)




Where is the brand located on her body and what magical body location does it take?



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Book of Alchemical Theory and Creation (+3 bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks, creation cost in gp per day rather than sp per day) (2000gp)




Is this an inherent bonus like the tomes and manuals that epic characters get or is it something she must reread and use as  she creates alchemy items?

Bront, did you make a back-story for our matched pair of axes?


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

Ahh, that explains it.  I was confused what Missive ment in that sentance, thanks 
Woho! Limited talking capability!  I assume range is based off character level? Or simply 25 feet?

I guess that makes Norna like my Wookie translator, and me the Wookie 


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that costs 3100 GPs?



You already spent the other money for the item when you purchanced the nonmagical version, so the 1000 is just the enchantment cost for a total of 2100 (not 2100)



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Where is the brand located on her body and what magical body location does it take?



Location, probably any, and slotless, I think it's priced slotless.
Nevermind. Unsure.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, did you make a back-story for our matched pair of axes?



No, but I/we could.  My guess is that they were either:
A) Our father's passed down to us as warriors.
B) A family dowery from our Mother's side.
C) Forged as a symbol of the bond between brother and sister.
D) Our father's passed down to me as a warrior, and one gifted from me to you as a warrior since father doesn't quite approve.
E) Something else that you come up with


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, that explains it.  I was confused what Missive ment in that sentance, thanks




Oh, well I didn’t ask what it did cause you had…  I’m still rather confused.   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I guess that makes Norna like my Wookie translator, and me the Wookie




"Someone get this walking carpet out of my way..." 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You already spent the other money for the item when you purchanced the nonmagical version, so the 1000 is just the enchantment cost for a total of 2100 (not 2100)




Is that wookie math?    How is 2100 diffrent from 2100?   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Location, probably any, and slotless, I think it's priced slotless.




Cool, if it was ink I was going to have it around her eyes like Keira Knightly as “Guinevere” or Mike Tyson as “Madman on Helium” but now I will have to devise a new location for it…  Or ask Ferrix if it can be an ink tattoo instead. 




			
				Bront said:
			
		

> No, but I/we could.  My guess is that they were either:
> A) Our father's passed down to us as warriors.
> B) A family dowery from our Mother's side.
> C) Forged as a symbol of the bond between brother and sister.
> ...




I like D and E.  Make it a symbol of our family’s heritage as tribal leaders.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is that wookie math?    How is 2100 diffrent from 2100?



Sorry, should be asleep right now, woke up, cna't seem to go back.  Ment 2100, not 3100 as you said earlier in your post.  (1000 for mithril, 100 for shirt, 1000 for enchantment)

And the Missive thing means you can use the Missive power to send thoughts to others with the same brand.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> 2) Max Dex and ACP apply, the armor just shifts to fit your new form as appropriate.



Ahhh, that means I need to pick up Armor Compatability feat soon, otherwise the Beasthide is of little help.

One last (I hope its my last) question: is it possible to fit my animal companion with some backpack/saddlebags type of thing?  I am carrying FAR too much weight.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Question on Thundering.

Since the Longbow was a x3 crit, but is now a 19-20 crit, how does Thundering work as far as damage, and how it's applied?

Question 2:
Masterwork *Blue Ice* Handaxe.  Is there anything special about Blue Ice?


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

I took the liberty to name the bow, made it darkwood (Spent the extra gold) and described it.  I grabed the description of Bullcleaver from your example.
Let me know if these are ok.

-*Bullcleaver* Adamintine Greataxe, +10/5 (1d12+3, 19-20) _This dark hafted greataxe is scrolled with red runes along it's pitch black blade.  It was a gift from a dwarven warrior named Kromgron_ (3020 gp, 12 lb)
-*Frostburn* Masterwork Blue Ice Handaxe, +10/5 (1d6+2, 19-20) _Twin to Norna's, it is a symbol of his heritage as a tribal leader._ (806 gp, 2 lb)
-*Thundercaster* +1 Thundering Darkwood Composite Longbow Mighty +2, +13/8 (1d8+3, 19-20, 120 ft.) _Torn from the heart of a thunderstruck darkwood tree, the naturally blackened wood surges with power when drawn taught_ (8660 gp, 1.5 lb)
-*White Ice Shirt* +1 White Ice(As mithril) Shirt (+3 AC, 2/Armor, Max Dex +8, ACP 0) _As stong as steal, this light chain shirt appears clear as ice_ (2100 gp, 12.5 lb)

Last question (I hope), is there a limit to how often Missive can be used per day on the Brand?

FYI, Character sheet updated.  Filling in equipment background. (Let me know if anything needs to change)

Bullcleaver - This dark hafted greataxe is scrolled with red runes along it's pitch black blade.  It was a gift from a dwarven warrior named Kromgron, whom he met while wandering the wilds of the north.

Frostburn & Frostbite – These two matched handaxes made masterfully crafted of Blue Ice were handed down to him as symbol of his heritage as a tribal leader.  He later gave Frostbite to Norna out of respect for her growing skill as a warrior and helping him in his time of need.

Thundercaster - Torn from the heart of a thunderstruck darkwood tree, the naturally blackened wood surges with power when drawn taught.  This bow was given to him by a wizened old elf who passed through his tribal village.


Edit: Oops, apparently the axe wasn't named frostburn, but is from frostburn.  BS, Name yours Frostbite, and we have a matched set, Frostburn and Frostbite.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Damn, I thought I had asked these the other day but I probably closed the window before posting...
> 
> Shouldn't that costs 3100 GPs?
> 
> ...




Yes, the gp cost was merely the extra cost of making it magic.

Brand is located where you want it, it does not take up a body slot.

No, it's a competence bonus.  You use it when she creates alchemical items.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

Blue Ice slashing weapons have a +1 enhancement bonus on damage due to their razor-like edge they keep when honed, they also weigh half as much.

The extra damage from Thundering will deal 2 additional wound damage and 2d8 vitality on a critical hit.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

All the descriptions/names look good Bront, however steel is a metal, steal is the act of thieving.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> All the descriptions/names look good Bront, however steel is a metal, steal is the act of thieving.



Bah, I was tired (Been having trouble sleeping, and had the luxury of 2 hours today )  I'll fix it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> No, it's a competence bonus.  You use it when she creates alchemical items.



I’m still not following.  Doe she need the book in hand when she crafts or has she already absorbed the knowledge and doesn’t need to lug the book around?


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok, all fixed, I'm ready to go whenever


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m still not following.  Doe she need the book in hand when she crafts or has she already absorbed the knowledge and doesn’t need to lug the book around?




She needs to lug the book around.  Basically think of it as a reference manual.  When she goes to make something, she refers to it while she's making it to gain the bonus.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, I THINK I am done.  Bought a horse to carry my stuff.  Added descriptions to items.  Change my spell list a bit, since I think I am the primary healer...  Let me know if anything looks amiss.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> She needs to lug the book around.  Basically think of it as a reference manual.  When she goes to make something, she refers to it while she's making it to gain the bonus.



Got it.  Will do.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Animal to lug things, might not be a bad idea, if it didn't become bear food.   

So, Norna, think we took the family mule with us? (No, not Cousin Loki)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Okay, here is equipment for your characters... if an item listed is already on your list, replace it with the new edition of it.  Any questions just ask.  Please give moderately expensive items a brief history.  The number next to your name is remaining gold pieces I didn't spend.  You are free to spend any remaining gold on psionic tattoos, power stones, potions or scrolls.




Sorry. I've been out of town all last week. What about equipment for Greer?

Thanx,
Tailspinner


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, Norna, think we took the family mule with us? (No, not Cousin Loki)



I doubt she would have…  She likes to travel fast and light but if you want one help yourself.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I doubt she would have…  She likes to travel fast and light but if you want one help yourself.



I'm carrying too much to travel fast and light 

Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry. I've been out of town all last week. What about equipment for Greer?
> 
> Thanx,
> Tailspinner




I'll get on it, almost forgot you


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Ferrix, did you have a start time or eta in mind?  Realize you're busy, just curious if you've got a date you'll aiming for.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Thankfully, we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).

However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days.  Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays!  As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All:  16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!).  I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.

Ferrix, is Osric ready to go?  I can't remember if he had some more gold to spend.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ferrix, did you have a start time or eta in mind?  Realize you're busy, just curious if you've got a date you'll aiming for.




Monday.


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2005)

back just in time


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

FYI

Ferrix on the move


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up, Bront.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Ferrix,

Not to be a pest, because I know you moved, but is this on hold or are we starting up sometime soon?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2005)

Hold until I get myself situated with all my other games I'm in and the halfling quest game.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

K, thanks for the update.  Kolbyr is quietly waiting


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Is everyone still in line for this one?   I know it's been a while.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm still here and able to start up whenever the game does.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Me three.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm still around. I will need to refresh myself on my character sheet before we really get going, but I am still eager to play the little gnomish assassin.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 5, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Sweet, let's all tie Ferrix down then and tickle him till he runs it 

Nah.  He said it could be coming down the pipe soon, but I figured I'd get an idea of who was still interested.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2005)

Patience... patience 

Once my session is over it'll probably start up.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Patience... patience
> 
> Once my session is over it'll probably start up.



There he is! Get him! 

No problem.  Glad to see we have 5 of 6 still around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

Ferrix.  I hate to say this but for circumstances beyond my control I’m going to have to drop this game.

Sorry.

BS


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ferrix.  I hate to say this but for circumstances beyond my control I’m going to have to drop this game.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> BS




Sorry for not getting it up and running for you to play in.  Maybe I'll ahve time for it in the new year.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sorry for not getting it up and running for you to play in.  Maybe I'll ahve time for it in the new year.



 If it is that far into the future then timing might allow me to jump back in when the game starts…  (If you want me.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ferrix.  I hate to say this but for circumstances beyond my control I’m going to have to drop this game.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> BS



Miss ya sis 

Hopefully, the ultimate reason behind this is one that's good for you (You mentioned a few things in another thread that could be good or bad)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, I had a job interview… I won’t have word for a day or two still.  At the time of the interview I thought I had done really good (Thursday) but as time past over the last few days I think I blew it. :\ 

Will see I guess.


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had a job interview… I won’t have word for a day or two still.  At the time of the interview I thought I had done really good (Thursday) but as time past over the last few days I think I blew it. :\
> 
> Will see I guess.



Ahh, well, keep plodding along.  I lost my job last august, ended up working in Target in December which I think helped me get a job in January (Shows I was willing to work, and driven).  Or maybe it was just the extra confidence of doing a job well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, if this doesn’t work out I’ll be looking at doing an apprentice program to be an electrician or something.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

FIgures, we start and someone breaks the boards 

I have the most recient version of Kolbyr, but I can't find the cache for it online


----------



## Legildur (May 10, 2006)

I have a reasonably current version of Baereaus at home.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2006)

I have all of the posts I made the other day stored on my home computer, though I don't have character sheets.  But those are secondary to a good game anyways.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2006)

The only sheets missing should be the newer players, and hopefully they have them

We may be getting old data back, as they may have a may 8th backup.

we'll see.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2006)

IC Thread again.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

Ferrix, did you by any chance manage to get my last post in this thread (maybe an e-mail subscription)?

I had 10 messages I wanted on paper, if not, i can recreate them.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

[sblock=Kolbyr's Notes]
1) My name is Kolbyr Fjorin, of the Danurii tribe.

2) I can not speak, but I can understand you.

3) I need a place to stay for the night. 

4) I would like some food.

5) I need some help.
-------------------
I am here to help.
(On the same sheet, one on top, one on bottom, he can point to which one he wants)

6) I would like to buy or sell something.

7) I am looking for an elven woman named Dellyn, she has long silver hair and is close to nature.  Have you seen her?

8) I must warn you of the Mythar.  You are in great danger.

9)  Where shoud my bear Fjord stay?  He's well trained.
[/sblock]
Fixed


----------



## Ferrix (May 13, 2006)

Bront, that's fine.

About the bear, my best advice is to often times leave them in the woods, they can handle themselves and just call them wen you head out again.  Also seems the most natural.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2006)

But what do bears do in the woods? 

Ok, I'll still keep that one, just in case I need to bring him along.


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

Hug trees 

Is anyone else around?


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

I'll seperate the bear things then actualy, no need for it to be there.  That makes 9, I'm happy with that for now.


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Is anyone else around?



Yep.  Ferrix, please correct me if I have this wrong, but I had (before the crash) submitted Bareaus, a gnome psion 7 (kineticist), for inclusion in this game.  I haven't reposted him yet, mainly because I haven't seen a Rogues Gallery thread.  And I haven't seen a post for him in the IC thread, which is why I'm questioning whether I have the right game.

Regards

Legildur


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2006)

You've the right thread, RG is here.  I'll have to redo your equipment cause I had it posted in the house rules for evaluation and have subsequently lost it with the crash.

I hadn't finished your introduction, but had the others so I went with what I had to get rolling.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Cool, more people


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

I'm around, but Tau's updated sheet has completely dissappeared. I'll just over to the IC thread, but it'll be a while till I have him back up again, sorry.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Both google archives are from 2005, so they don't help.


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'm around, but Tau's updated sheet has completely dissappeared. I'll just over to the IC thread, but it'll be a while till I have him back up again, sorry.




No problem, I have his old sheet but not his new one if that helps.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

I've got the word doc of his old sheet on my website, I'll have to upgrade him a couple levels and post in the new format.  Dont let that stop the game though


----------



## RillianPA (May 15, 2006)

So, just checking, Jerod is waiting in the wings still?


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Idealy, stats shouldn't be important for a little while.

This is why I have 2 copies of everything (On my flash drive, and on my computer)


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2006)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> So, just checking, Jerod is waiting in the wings still?




Woops... had his intro typed up, forgot to repost it when ENWorld died.  On to the IC thread for you.


----------



## Legildur (May 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You've the right thread, RG is here.  I'll have to redo your equipment cause I had it posted in the house rules for evaluation and have subsequently lost it with the crash.
> 
> I hadn't finished your introduction, but had the others so I went with what I had to get rolling.



Okay, I'll get Baereaus sorted and posted to RG ASAP so that you can redo his equipment.

EDit: Baereaus added to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 26, 2006)

I'm going to be out of town this weekend.  I should be back late Monday.  Ferrix, feel free to move Delynn along as needed.


----------



## Pyrex (May 26, 2006)

Are you actually recruiting or is that tag an artifact of the crash?


----------



## Ferrix (May 26, 2006)

Mostly an artifact of the crash, but we did lose one player after the crash (a monk).

If you are interested pitch an idea, campaign info is on the first page.


----------



## Pyrex (May 30, 2006)

*nod* I'll check the first posts & the RG and see what niches are open. 

Edit:  Hmm.  I'm thinking taint-focused Dwarven Paladin, probably taking the option to swap the mount for an animal companion.  Thoughts?


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 5, 2006)

Ferrix,

I'm not really sure what a good bribe for a small village tavernkeep would be in your world.  I'm also not sure if Jerod would know (though he might).  Can you give me any guidelines?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, since your drink cost 2 splinter (or 2 copper), you don't imagine that a decent bribe would be a shard or two (a silver or two).

Also... for everyone's benefit, I'm going to lay out the monetary system again, I think I had it in the old thread but lost it.

Traditional Coin: These are your standard copper, silver, gold and platinum affair, although the stamping is sometimes different depending upon region, generally based off of weight more than anything else.  Official businesses under the eye of the Mythar refuse such coin, more out of fear than for want of the precious metals.  People dealing in traditional coin are often looked upon with suspect by any who are Mythar sympathizers.

Mythar Coin: These are quite different from standard coin, splinters, shards, crystals and veins are the names of the equivalent pieces.  Physically they all vary slightly, but they possess an odd property in that they can be joined or broken up into lower or higher forms.  Literally speaking, 10 splinters make a shard, 10 shards make a crystal and 10 crystals make a vein.  They are incredibly hard to forge as they possess some measure of power which allows them to meld or break apart.  Additionally, when held to a light source the dark purple crystals have different color sheens.  Splinters give off a dull gray sheen, shards a dusty blue, crystals a bright red and veins a vibrant purple.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

neat, i dont think I remembered that from the old thread.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Ferrix, you should compile all your world info into either a houserules or homebrew PbP thread.  I'm sure there are others who would be interested in it, and it's a single thread to search for info.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Tau's blind?

We need a deaf person here now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

to Kolbyr and Delynn he is.  He has been wearing a blindfold the entire time.  He manifests one of his powers to be able to see while faking blindness. he likes to take advantage of the general anonymity (sp?) that it affords him, especially in Mythar lands where they would ignore the infirm.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ferrix, you should compile all your world info into either a houserules or homebrew PbP thread.  I'm sure there are others who would be interested in it, and it's a single thread to search for info.




95% of all the world info is at the very beginning of this thread and I don't really feel like reposting it to a new thread.

For Delynn, you would be able to get into contact with resistance contacts more easily closer to White Cliff or the Deep Fen, the two areas which I figured you would have operated in considering your history in the White Cliff region and as an elf.  Out here in the sticks, it might take a week or two for you to locate a suitable contact.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool.

BTW, I'm enjoying the challenge of this mute thing.  Hope it's been entertaining so far.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ferrix,

A while back you sought a new player to fill the blaster role for the group.  I submitted Baereaus (gnome Psion 7) to you (in the RG, but sans any magical equipment) a while back (pre and post crash).  I have this OOC thread on subscription.  Just let me know if you do or don't want to introduce him.  If there is no longer a need for him, that's fine.

Legildur


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Woops... will get on that again... Sorry for forgetting you Legildur.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Woops... will get on that again... Sorry for forgetting you Legildur.



LOL!  That's fine.  Like I said, if you need him, here is there and I would gladly join in.  But not if you don't have a space or role for him.  I'll tidy the character sheet up again and repost so that you can sort out the magical items. (at least I don't believe that Baereaus is on the boards here somewhere.. pretty sure he was trashed in the crash - but I have a copy at home).


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah... once I get him again I'll sort out his gear.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yeah... once I get him again I'll sort out his gear.



Actually, I posted to the RG thread about 3 weeks ago and completely forgot about him.  So he's there ready for your magic.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm sadly going to be out of town from early Saturday until late Sunday.  I'm flying to DC to sing in a choir concert.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

I'll be gone all next week (the 12th till the 19th).  Autopilot me if needed.  Kolbyr will ultimately go with Delynn wherever she does, and can offer to help track.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

Equipment (or equivalent) for Legildur's "Baereaus"

*Psionic Node*
Before setting out on your venture from your home, your father brought you to a massive cave glittering with veins of crystal, deep crystal and other shimmering veins you had never seen.  Within the center of the cave rose a column of deep crystal extending up from the floor and into the ceiling.  He advised that you place your hands upon it and release your will into it.  You did as he asked and a surge of psionic power flowed into you, expanding the daily limits of your power.

Game Effect: A psionic node expands your power point reserve by 5.  For all intensive purposes your power point reserve is 5 higher bringing it to 67pp.  It refills normally.  The effect lasts for one full year (starting from the beginning of the game).

Cost: 4500gp

*Bands of the Electric Arc*
Given to you in your youth to protect yourself if you were found by Mythar, these thick electrum-wrapped steel bands double as decent brass-knuckles as you've found out.

Activation: To activate the bands, you give a mental command while simultaneously bringing both worn bands together so they touch (as a standard action).  The bands can be activated three times per day.

Effect:  When activated, the bands project a 15-foot cone-shaped burst of electricity that deals 4d4 damage to anything caught in the area.  A DC 16 reflex saving throw reduces the damage by half.

Cost: 6,300gp

*Nodeshard*
Taken from the Psionic Node you were brought to before you left, this splinter of deep crystal is about the length of a dagger.  It looks as if it might shatter at any moment due to the spidering cracks running through it, but it is as strong as any other blade you've found.  One end is wrapped in leather to protect your hand, as you've found it a peculiarly effective weapon when you charge it with psionic energy.

Masterwork Deep Crystal Dagger
Cost: 2002gp

*Amulet of Ningel*
Passed down from Vanskor Ningel to your father and now to you, this deep crystal amulet is a focusing device for your mind.  You have not unlocked all of the powers you know lie within, but you are certain that in time you will.  When delving into its power, you can hear the occasional whispers of the minds of your forebearers who lived for so long with it upon their breast.  You've tried to take it off before, but somehow you seem to either forget half way through removing it, or you seem to put it down and then find yourself wearing it a moment later.

Activation:  Various abilities of the Amulet of Ningel are activated supposedly by channeling one's psionic focus into it, others are found only while focusing inwards, and still others remain constantly in effect.

Effect: Constant +2 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, 33% chance to provide a +1d6 bonus, 33% chance to apply no bonus or penalty, 33% chance to provide -1d6 penalty to Autohypnosis and Concentration checks as the whispers of your ancestors may distract or focus you.

Cost: Unknown.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 21, 2006)

That's great!  I'll update the character sheet for Baereaus later tonight (my time).


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Back


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Im gonna be out of town for the next few weeks.  I may or may not have internet access, and may or may not get any posts.  Ferrix, please feel free to advance or leave idle my character.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Im gonna be out of town for the next few weeks.  I may or may not have internet access, and may or may not get any posts.  Ferrix, please feel free to advance or leave idle my character.




No problem.

Glad you like it Legildur, I thought I'd be a touch creative with them.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 25, 2006)

My apologies for my absence.  Things have been quite hectic for me.

Unfortunately, I've really only time to post to say that I am likely to be absent until the 6th or 7th.  I don't suspect that I'll have access for awhile.  Please NPC me as you see fit.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

Alright, thanks for letting me know Dichotomy.

Legildur, I should be getting your intro post up sometime in the next day or two.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 27, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Legildur, I should be getting your intro post up sometime in the next day or two.



Okay.  I've been keeping an eye out.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Ferrix, I think we're waiting on you


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry, I've had horrible connection to the site all week and it shows in my lack of posting.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

The site's been acting up for part of the week, so that's not a suprise.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this still Recruiting or is that an old thread title? I still have a bit of reading to do (9pages or so) but I'd love to be in. If not, then kudos on the setting, Ferrix!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

It would be a pleasure to have you, I've been a bit inactive in this game this week since it's been hard for me to connect to the site, but hopefully it'll roll on well enough.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 2, 2006)

Very sweet. Is there a rogues Gallery? I'd like to start figuring something out tonight.

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it. And also, you have 8, would I be an alternate?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

I assume you're using the Ninja from Complete Adventurer? Something sparked in my head about one of the ninjas you briefly mentioned whose school is "free of clan affiliation who fight for money or even justice". Would that be a strictly human class?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> I assume you're using the Ninja from Complete Adventurer? Something sparked in my head about one of the ninjas you briefly mentioned whose school is "free of clan affiliation who fight for money or even justice". Would that be a strictly human class?




Yes, most of the oriental flavored classes are strictly human as the land of Zodoku sees little outsiders.  You're also going to have to explain how you to the entire opposite side of the continent.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

How is the Mythar's sea power? If they began expanding into the Sea of Seven Spices, then it would seem only natural to have skirmishes at least with the Zoduka. A proper response would be for the clan leaders to mobilize their ninja, send them to the heart of the problem and see what could be done about "discouraging" the Mythar from moving too quickly in that area. If there's any one thing true about feudal Oriental cultures, it's that they believed themselves the  ultimate power and capable of taking on anything.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

The Zoduka Empire pays a great deal of money to the Mythar to keep them out of their region, and thus wouldn't likely try to counteract all that tithing by attacking Mythar.  Although the Mythar do not really bother with that side of the world at the moment, they are more caught up in the Western nations and trying to consolidate their power there.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

How about a clan's villiage destroyed by imperial forces for speaking outa gainst the Empire/Mythar. Last surviver of the Ninja school the villiage supports is cast out (or leaves) with a serious grudge against the Empire and the Mythar respectivley? If I can't make this concept work, I'll scrap it and scoop something else out of the swirling maelstrom of my brain.

Edit: Brainstorm. It seems that the Zodaku are deep into spirit magic. How would it seems if a meditatiing Ninja were given a vision of the Mythar? Especially if that vision (true or not) were of a Mythar betrayal. He'd take it seriously I assume, and after expressing concerns to the Elders at the school, either be told to seek out the truth or be kicked out immediatly from fear of reprisal or Anti-Mythar sentiment.

Edit the second: Brainstorm Mk. II. His Grandfather and several other Ninja were hired by the Agorian Army,  perhaps as a strike force to get behind the enemy lines and take out the tribal chiefs and cause trouble, after the Mythar incursion and his grandfather's death it became a blood feud. When he reached appropriate training and age his father left to fight the Mythar and never returned. Now (I haven't figured out a name yet) faollows his father's footsteps.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

Legildur, your IC post is up.  Sorry it took so long.

Sorrow, either of those sound plausible and fine.  I like the vision one the most and could have some interesting subplot behind it, although, an even odder twist would be that you were told to seek out a specific Mythar seer (part of the upper caste) who would give you guidance as to what you were supposed to do.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 4, 2006)

Coolness. I'll flesh that out. I can email you the sheet as i've worked out the numbers already. To me, half the fun is chargen! Or we can wait until I write out the BG, desc, and personality. 

As a side note, just how oriental are we talking here? Should I be looking at Japanese and Chinese names?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 5, 2006)

Allright Ferrix. I can email you the .txt of the sheet, background, description, and personality, or I can post it here.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 5, 2006)

Ferrix,

Sorry it took so long to reply, but work has been frantic.  Anyway, opening response is there.

Legildur


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Coolness. I'll flesh that out. I can email you the sheet as i've worked out the numbers already. To me, half the fun is chargen! Or we can wait until I write out the BG, desc, and personality.
> 
> As a side note, just how oriental are we talking here? Should I be looking at Japanese and Chinese names?




Zoduka is a mixture of Japanese and Middle East culture into a more Chinese setting.  Think somewhere around Tibetan with heavy Chinese overtones and some Japanese/Indian caste ideas.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's something I'd like you all to add to your character sheets if possible.

Also, an interesting thought that I got from Deuce Traveler's game is a Combat Preferences part of character sheets. So if combat happens and you are not posting due to being unavailable, I can take your preferred course of action.

Here's an example from my Kobold rogue from DT's game.



> *Combat Preferences*
> Rix prefers to avoid melee combat at almost all costs. If anything he'll resort to using his longspear from behind a meatshield (ally). If he gets closed on, he'll Withdraw (35 ft. speed) or Tumble away. He will try to work anything to a tactical advantage (cover, concealment, high ground, rough ground, etc.). If he can he'll attempt to maximize sneak attack potential (hit-and-run hide tactics with his crossbow preferrably, although flanking with his longspear works too). He always focuses his attacks on important figures letting his companions deal with lackeys (spellcasters are often his primary target). He uses his small size to his advantage, he is only 2 ft. tall basically so will hide under tables, chairs or get up on the top of dressers, beams, etc. He likes putting something between him and his enemy that keeps his enemy from getting to him, whether that's companions, rough ground, a wall, climbing whatever.




Combat preferences emphasize the characters normal choices and thoughts in battle, Rix for example looks out for himself first and foremost, willing to put his companions lives before his own. He is also brilliant (18 Int) and puts that to good use in his tactical planning.  So, write your section up according to personality, not just to preserve your character in your absence.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool, will do.  Of course, I'll need to figure that out..


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 6, 2006)

Sun Ao-Li HUman Ninja 7, for your perusal.
[sblock]*Sun Ao-Li*
_Human Ninja 7_

*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male
*Height:*5'10"
*Weight:*210 
*Eyes:* Heavy hazel
*Hair:* Dark brown
*Skin:* Russet-brown

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (8 points) 
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*INT:* 12 [+1] (3+1 points) 
*WIS:* 15 [+2] (8 points) 
*CHA:* 10 [+0] (2 points)

*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Dice:* 7d6 + 14
*VP:* 51
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + 2 Dex + 3 Class + 3 Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:* +3
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +7
- *Ranged:* +7

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 (2 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +7 (5 Base + 2 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base + 2 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Ki Power 6/day_
- _AC Bonus: Wis bonus +1_
- _Sudden Strike +4d6_
- _Ghost Step (invisible)_
- _Poison Use_
- _Great Leap_
- _Acrobatics +2_
- _Speed Climb_
- _Ghost Strike_


*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Dodge: +1 AC against designated attacker _
Human Bonus
- _Point Blank Shot: +1 ranged ATB within 30'_
3rd Level
- _Mobility: +4 AC vs. movement AoOs _
6th Level
- _Spring Attack: Move before and after melee attack, no AoO from target _


*Skills:* 
Balance        +9 (5 ranks, +2 Att +2 syn)
Bluff          +6 (6 ranks, +0 Att)
Disable Device +6 (5 ranks, +1 Att)
Hide           +12 (10 ranks, +2 Att)
Jump           +16 (10 ranks, +2 Att +2 misc +2 syn)
Listen         +10 (8 ranks, +2 Att)
Move Silently  +12 (10 ranks, +2 Att)
Ride           +12 (10 ranks, +2 Att)
Search         +7 (6 ranks, +1 Att)
Slight of Hand +9 (5 ranks, +2 Att +2 syn)
Tumble         +11 (5 ranks, +2 Att +2 Misc +2 syn)


*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Zodaku_
- _Agorian_


*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Shortspear* +7(8 thrown) (1d6+2(3 both hands), 20, 20') (1gp, 3lb)
-*MW Shortsword* +8 (1d6+2, 19-20,) (10gp, 2lb)
-*Sai* +7(8 thrown) (1d4+2, 20, 10ft.) _+4 disarm_ (1gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Shuriken (x5)* +8 (1dX2+2, 20, 10ft.) (1gp, .5lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Monk’s Outfit (-gp, 8lb)
-Masterwork Thieve's Tools (100gp, 2lbs)
-Caltrops (1gp 2lbs)
-Tindertwig x5 (5gp, -)
-Backpack (2gp, 2lbs)
--Silk rope 50'(10gp, 5lbs)
--Grappling Hook (1gp, 4lbs)
-Bandoleer (5sp .5lb)
--Acid Flask x2 (20gp, 2lbs)
--Alchemist's Fire x2 (40gp, 2lbs)
--Holy Water (25gp, 1lb)
--Tanglefoot Bag (50gp, 4lb)
--Oil x2 (2sp, 2lbs)

*Poison*
-Large scorpion venom x2 (400gp, .5lbs)
-Drow poison x3 (225gp,1.5lbs)
-Giant Wasp venom x2 (420gp, 1lbs)
-Ungol Dust (1000gp, .5lb)

Weight Carried: 36.5lbs (light)
Remain money: 193gp 8sp, 20v, 10c

*Description*
Sun Ao-Li at full height stands 5"10' but has a tendency to slouch almost imperceptibly, making him seem much smaller. He carries himself with a fluid grace, and his light frame  belies his 210 lbs. Dressed in a blend of muted browns, greens and greys, his loose shirt is held around his waist with several sashes (a keen eye may notice several bulges in the waist sash). Loose pants are also held with these sashes, two more wrap his ankles concealing the hems. On his feet, a pair of sturdy sandles with criss-crossed black leather thongs wound around his ankles. Around his neck is a loosely tied scarf. His head is shaven clean, and the only hair on his face is a neatly maintained patch on his broad chin. His lusterless hazel eyes are slightly sunken, and appear to look through you more than at you.

His only visible weapons are a shortsword in a fine sheath on his back, hilt pointing tword the ground and off to his right hip. He carries a shortspear with a matte black haft, and a sai tucked into the sash around his waist on his left hip.

*Personality*
Ao-Li's most prised possesion is his honour. Without that he is nothing. His weapons and those of any other have no actual worth without strong honor behind the arm that moves them. very unmaterialistic, the only object he cares for would be his sword, crafted at the forges in the Sun Ninja school.

He belives that a weapon should never be sheathed without having had blood on it, so to be drawn it must be used. He views combat as an art, the actual motions meaning nothing, more of a contest of wills. 

Very introspective, he believes his mind is a tool, and like his sword, not to be presented without being used. He has an almost annoying quality of using proverbs instead of direct speech.

He is honourable, trustworthy, and never lies. His word is strong as steel. If he gives it, it will not be broken.


*Background*
Ao-Li was born into Sun villiage, in the Miao province, his fate decided at birth. His father had been a Master at the Sun Ninja school, one of the Miao clans best and rennouned for the athletic ability of it's students. Despite the healers best efforts his mother died in childbirth, marking Ao-Li as unlucky. He entered training at the earliest age possible and despite his "unluck" quickly established himself as one of the best. When came of age he executed (literally) his first few missions for the Miao with great skill and success. His future was bright and there were rumors he would be brought to the Imperial capitol to serve the Empire directly. 

Several weeks after his 17th birthday, his father woke him in the night, in full battle dress.

"I leave now son, the empire requires my service. I am unsure if I will return."

Stunned, the boy asked where his father was going. 

"I cannot tell you, as you well know. Continue your training, make your Emperor, and your father proud. Tell no one of my coming to you."

Looking down for a moment, he said, "I will father. I will make our name great and our honour greater." When he looked up, his father was gone, into the night.

Troubled, yet determined, Ao-Li continued and excelled even greater. 

At 22 he had already become an instructor at the school after several missions of high importance. His father had not yet returned.

On a night with no moon, Ao-Li was meditating in the lotus garden. His mind had reached a quiet contemplation, as undisturbed as the rippless pond around him. Unbidden, came to him the words of his father on that night six years ago. "..make your Emperor and your father proud," followed with an image of his father, fighting furiously against many, shadowy foes. Once his mind quieted again, his tranquility was shattered with a powerful vision. 

...a floating city, deepest black against a stormy sky with many towers rising...
...a pair of humans, skin and hair fair their resmblance too close to be anything but siblings...
...what could only be a Mythar, sickly yellow skin drawn taught over a thin skeleton, it's ridged back turned to him. The Seer's head whips around and Ao-Li knew it was looking at him...
...and the last image, his town, his school, the entire Empire perhaps, in flames, destroyed, huom marching through the streets of the Capitol...

When Ao-Li regained himself, he was prone, fallen out of his meditation stance. Those images seemed branded into his mind. He immediatly went to the Grandmaster, a sort of surrogate father after his had vanished.

"A powerful vision, that of one's father. And the rest you tell me... strange. You swear this is true?"
"On my honour Grandmaster."
"Then there is no question. Follow this vision. Find your father, he will have the answers you seek. A warning: A vision of this... nature has powerful _Ki_ behind it. Walk gently."
"Yes, Grandmaster."
"Now go, wait not for the dawn."

And with that, Ao-Li equipped himself and left, unaware of the assasins already mobilized against him. By Imperial decree, any speaking or acting against the Mythar were to be executed, immediatly. 

Two of the schols Ninja caught him in a clearing he paused in momentarily. The ensuing battle proved to be Ao-Li's victory, but he was wounded. Realizing his mistake, and what this meant, he was even more determined to find the truth, and his father. It has been two years since he left his home unable to return, and still he brings Honour and Strength to his name, and his Emperor.
[/sblock]

I'll work on that combat preferances are soon. It was a long, tough day, but 11hours looks good on Friday.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2006)

I like it so far Sorrow, I'll give it a longer look a bit later and start working up equipment for him.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd like something to go on with his shortsword there. Otehr than that, Ao-Li is very movement based, somethign aiding that is nice. As a note, you said you weren't allowinf the FRCS, I've used the bandoleer on a few characters so I just rememebred the stats. i just now went looking for what book it was in and, sure enough, FRCS. Is it reasonable to assume that the bandoleer isn't that exotic an item, or do you need me to remove it/shuffle things a bit?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> I'd like something to go on with his shortsword there. Otehr than that, Ao-Li is very movement based, somethign aiding that is nice. As a note, you said you weren't allowinf the FRCS, I've used the bandoleer on a few characters so I just rememebred the stats. i just now went looking for what book it was in and, sure enough, FRCS. Is it reasonable to assume that the bandoleer isn't that exotic an item, or do you need me to remove it/shuffle things a bit?




Bandoleer is fine.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry for the slow reply, work had been frantic over the last 36 hours.  All fixed now  

<edit> LOL! Okay, so I cheated - I couldn't help myself.  I've just gone back and read a couple of the preceding IC posts after I had posted and realise that the other PCs are in the bar.  I wasn't aware of that when I posted, so the salute was genuinely for just sharing a warm place and an ale with kindred spirit (kindred as in also sharing an ale).


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Sun Ao-Li HUman Ninja 7, for your perusal.
> [sblock]*Sun Ao-Li*
> _Human Ninja 7_
> 
> ...




Please post him to the RG Sorrow.

*Equipment for Ao-Li*
*Sabaki*
This slightly curved wakizashi has a reverse curved tang and handle giving it an odd advantage in that it can be easily wielded in a reverse grip.  The entire weapon is lacking in the typical adornment of engravings or etching.  It's simple hilt and sheath just polished ebony and no guard seperates the handle from the blade.  The blade was forged by the reknowned swordsmith Gassan Sadakatsu when he visited your village many years ago when you were a child.  The blade was commissioned by your father however by the time it was finished he had departed on his journey and the blade fell to you.

Effects: Sabaki is a +1 Shortsword which deals both slashing and piercing damage.  It's unique design and your specific training with the weapon provides a +2 bonus to Sleight of Hand checks made to draw the weapon quickly and +2 bonus to Bluff checks when it is used to feint in combat.  When you strike for wound damage with Sabaki the weapon momentarily slows your opponent and it seems to possess other powers that you have yet to unlock.

Cost: Unknown

*Sandals of Harmonious Balance*
These sandals are equivalent to the sandals from Complete Adventurer, however they only grant a +5 insight bonus to Balance checks rather than a +10 bonus.

Cost: 6500gp

*Scrolls of Blessings*
These 10 small strips of parchment (6 in. x 2 in.) are each inscribed with a single religious mantra.  You may place the strip upon a person or an object an intone the mantra to activate the strip.

Effects: Each strip is a single use-activated item which effectively casts a spell upon the object or person it is attached.  Those which create areas of effect are centered upon the person or object to which it is attached.  It is a standard action to activate each strip which provokes an attack-of-opportunity as a spell-like ability.  Strips which are offensive require a melee touch attack to be placed on an opponent.  The caster level is 3rd unless noted.

Strips: Animate Wood (CL 3), Feather Fall (CL 3), Bless (CL 3), Smoke Ladder (CL 3), Wall of Gloom (CL 3), Warp Wood (CL 3), Arcane Lock (CL 3), Hold Person (CL 3), Obscuring Mist (CL 3), Glyph of Warding (CL 5)

Cost: 2700gp

*Dazing Shuriken*
A set of five square shuriken with blunted edges, they are single use items which are destroyed once thrown.  Each dealing the normal 1d3 damage but then requiring a Fortitude save DC 15 or daze the target for 1d4 rounds.  The dazing only affects humanoids.

Cost: 1500gp

*Censer of Insight*
This is a small gold thurible in which incense is placed and burned.  This particular censer has a mantra of inner wisdom etched into its surface.  When the mantra is intoned and incense lit the character can gain insight into something which was previously veiled.  Particularly expensive incense may produce more powerful effects.

Effect: Once per day, when common incense (2cp per incense) is placed into the thurible and lit and the mantra is intoned outloud, the character may make a Knowledge check as if using the Call to Mind psionic power.  More expensive incense may provide additional insight in the form of minor divination effects.

Cost: 360+gp


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd like to shift 5 points out of Ride into Balance to take advantage of those Sandles. If not, cool beans, just wondering if I could. Also, I think it wise to purcahse a few sticks of incense.

EDIT: And also, where does this leave my remaining money?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

It leaves your remaining money where you had spent it, although you can drop the normal shortsword and get the money back.

Go ahead adding finishing touches to your character sheet (changing skill points is fine).


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix:

This still recruting? I have a psion uncarnate concept that I can't play anymore elsewhere, so I'm looking for a home.

Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ferrix:
> 
> This still recruting? I have a psion uncarnate concept that I can't play anymore elsewhere, so I'm looking for a home.
> 
> Let me know. Thanks.




Seeing that we've only really got four active players (Bront, Erekose13, Legildur and Dichotomy) and one soon to be added (Sorrow) I can always use another player.

Also, Erekose13, please updated Tau's character sheet in the RG, because of the fun crash we had earlier Aesterian is there currently.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2006)

oh hehe. i havent reupdated him from the first incarnation of the game. will do that this weekend.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks... hoping to push this game forward into action soon.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know. I assume the psion uncarnate PrC is fine then? A few other questions:

Is Complete Psionics part of your Complete set? I _may_ take a look at the Euridite variant for a psion if so, but may not.
Any role in particular needing filling?
I'll be a bit busy so probably will not have a full concept until the weekend.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

Complete Psionics is part of my set, however I haven't considered the impact that the alternate classes would have in the setting.  Erudite however should be fine, do remember that learning powers beyond the base costs XP.  I will however change the rule from 20 XP times Erudite level to 20 XP times the level of the power being learned.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix, what did we decide to do with Tau's equipment when going from 5th to 7th?

here is what he had in the last campaign
[sblock=equipment]Mithril Chain Shirt (worn, 10wt, 1100gp)
Darkwood Heavy Shield (arm, 5wt, 257gp)
Explorers Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)

Deep Pockets (worn, 12wt, 1500gp)
-This ragged looking long coat is made of a deep brown cotton which always seems to be falling apart but never getting there, even when torn it seems to knit itself back together slowly over time.  On the inside of the coat are two large pockets which function like a bag of holding except that it only stores up to 12 pounds that would reasonably fit beneath a long coat.  Most two-handed weapons do not fit, unless they can be coiled or folded somehow, but the coat can easily hold light or one-handed weapons or other items of comparable size.  Since the coat was designed to hold weapons, it does not suffer the ill effects of puncturing that a bag of holding does.

Deep Crystal Heavy Pick (deep pockets, 6wt, 1008gp)
Masterwork Silver Kukri (belt right, 2wt, 328gp)

+1 Mighty (+3) Composite Longbow (left shoulder, 3wt, 2700gp) 
Quiver (right shoulder, -wt, -gp)
Arrows, 20 (quiver, 3wt, 1gp)
+1 Flaming Arrows, 5 (quiver, .75wt, 835gp)
-These arrows have a dark orange shaft and raven feathers for fletching.  The tips are some sort of dark steel which has a reddish sheen in the light.  You felt the sting of these burning arrows when an enraged Huom warrior attacked the troupe out of spite when the performance mocked the ruling Mythar.

Dorje of Knock (2 chg.) (deep pockets, -wt, 180gp)
Dorje of Bolt (25 chg.) (deep pockets, -wt, 375gp)
Power Stone of Cloud Mind (pouch, -wt, 150gp)
Power Stone of Thought Shield (pouch, -wt, 150gp)
Power Stone of Sense Link (2) (deep pockets, -wt, 50gp)
Power Stone of Create Sound (2) (pouch, -wt, 50gp)
Tattoo of Body Adjustment (left forearm, -wt, 300gp)

Backpack (center back, 2wt, 2gp)
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt, 1gp) 
Torches, 5 (backpack, 5wt, 5cp) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt, 1gp)
Winter Blanket (backpack, 3wt, 5sp)
Hempen Rope, 50 ft. (backpack, 10wt, 1gp)

Coins- 10 gp, 4sp, 5cp (pouch, 0.4wt)
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 8, 2006)

Ferrix,

In the description for Baereaus' Amulet of Ningel, it states that:

'...this deep crystal amulet is a focusing device for your mind. You have not unlocked all of the powers you know lie within, but you are certain that in time you will.'

Do I need to worry about how to 'unlock' the extra powers?  Or will they simply become apparent with level increases?

Legildur


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is the concept for Liam, my Wilder/Psion Uncarnate. I changed to Wilder because it fits his concept and background better: An angry Cihairdun youth who believes in the spirits, and through his anger at the Mythar, learns to channel powers like them, but not the same as them. He sees his path as "becoming one with the spirits." His focus will be on force-based powers, as he sees these as the providence of the spirits. Telepathy and seer powers he sees as of the Mythar, and will stay away from them as much as possible.

You'll note that he is carrying around several spears and daggers. One of his favorite tactics with these is to use _telekinetic thrust_ to throw them around the battlefield at the same time. That's when he isn't angry enough to pick up a boulder or another enemy to fling.

Let me know your thoughts.

[sblock=Liam, Wilder Freedom Fighter]*Liam Dannal*
_Human Wilder 6/Psion Uncarnate 1_

*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6' 2"
*Weight:* 200
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Red
*Skin:* Sunburnt

*STR:* 10 [+0] (2 points)  
*DEX:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CON:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*INT:* 16 [+3] (10 points) 
*WIS:*  8 [-1] (0 points) 
*CHA:* 18 [+4] (13 points, +1 4th)

*Wound Points:* 10
*Vitality Dice:* 6d6 + 1d4 + 6
*VP:* 42
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base + 2 Dex + 3 Class + 2 Armor)
*Class Defense Bonus:* 3
*Damage Resistance:* 2/armor
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +8

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +2 (2.33 Base + 0 Con)
*REFL:* +4 (2.33 Base + 2 Dex)
*WILL:* +11 (7.5 Base + 4 Cha [Force of Personality])

*Abilities:* 
- _Elude Touch_: Add Cha bonus to touch armor class
- _Incorporeal Touch 1d6_: Usable 3/day when corporeal, at will when incorporeal. Incorporeal melee touch attack.
- _Human Traits_: +2 social skills to non-Mythar, Craft (woodworking) class skill
- _Psychic Enervation_: 5%/ML chance after wild surge to lose 3pp and be dazed 1 round
- _Surging Euphoria +1_: +1 morale bonus on attack, damage, and saves for 1 round/ML boosted
- _Uncarnate Armor_: Armor bonus still apply when incorporeal.
- _Volatile Mind_: Use of telepathy powers on Liam cost 1pp extra, may disrupt power
- _Wild Surge +2_: Increase manifester level by 2, augment 2pp free

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Psionic Body_
1st Level (Human Bonus)
- _Force of Personality_
3rd Level
- _Enervation Endurance_
6th Level
- _Expanded Knowledge:_ concussion blast

*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +2 (1 rank, -1 Wis, +2 synergy) 
Balance +13 (9 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy)
Bluff +9 (5 ranks, +4 Cha)
Concentration +10 (10 ranks, +0 Con)
Craft (woodworking) +9 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 racial)
Diplomacy +8 (0 ranks, +4 Cha, +4 synergy)
Intimidate +11 (5 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 synergy)
Knowledge (geography: Cihairdun) +5 (2cc ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (local: Cihairdun) +5 (2cc ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (psionics) +13 (10 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (3cc ranks, +3 Int)
Psicraft +16 (10 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 synergy)
Ride +3 (2cc ranks, +2 Dex)
Sense Motive +9 (10 ranks, -1 Wis)
Tumble +11 (9 ranks, +2 Dex)

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Elven_
- _Gnome_
- _Mythar_

*Psionics:*
*Manifester Level:* 6
*Save DC:* 10 + 4 Cha + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 47pp
*1st level –* _force shield_, _vigor_
*2nd level –* _concussion blast_, _thought shield_
*3rd level –* _telekinetic thrust_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Mwk Darkwood Longspear* +6 (1d8/x3, 10 ft. reach) _Well-crafted, dark-shafted longspear_ (396gp, 4.5lb)
-*Mwk Darkwood Spear (x3)* +6 (1d8/x3) _Well-crafted, dark-shafted spear_ (1086gp, 9lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Mwk Darkwood Spear (x3)* +9 (1d8/x3, 20 ft.) _Well-crafted, dark-shafted spear_ (1086gp, 9lb)
-*Throwing Daggers (x5)* +8 (1d4/19-20, 10 ft.) _Simple daggers gathered in a small bandolier_ (10gp, 5lb)

*Armor*
-*Mithral Shirt* (+2 AC, DR 2/armor, Max Dex 6, ACP -0) _Light, silvery shirt of mail_ (1100gp, 12.5lb)

*Mundane equipment (carried)*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (0gp, 8lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 5lb [horse])
-Flint and Steel (1gp, 0lb)
-Horse, light (75gp, -)
-Sack [for dagger bandolier] (1gp, 0.5lb)
-Saddle, riding (10gp, 25lb [horse])
-Saddlebags (4gp, 8lb [horse])
-Trail Rations x6 (3gp, 6lb [saddlebags])
-Torch x5 (5cp, 5lb [4 on saddlebags])

Weight Carried: 32.5lb (light load)
Remaining money: 315gp, 8sp, 5cp

*Description*
Liam is a tall man in the flush of his youth. He has a mane of red hair with a well-defined chinstrap beard; it is accented by his piercing green eyes. Liam's skin has obviously spent too long in the sun, with a tan yet leathery appearance. This however does not make him look old so much as athletic. The man's clothing looks slept in, and he caries a clutch of spears slung along his back. And odd oiled bandolier is nestled at his side.

*Personality*
Liam is playful, daring, and bold while at the same time aggressive, impulsive, and a liar. He has mood swings from the hyperactive to cheerful, and his furor is legendary; all of these vary depending upon the amount of drink he has had. His generally friendly personality is a screen over his deep and abiding hatred of the Mythar and what they have done to his beloved Cihairdun, and anyone who supports them or demonstrates telepathy or clairsentience powers (which he associates with the Mythar) tends to earn his sudden and cold ire.

Anyone who spends time with Liam will discover he has a deep faith in the old spirit ways of Cihairdun. He has somehow reconciled this with his inborn psychic talents and speaks of "becoming one with the spirits" through them.

*Background*
Laim grew up as a typical Cihairdun youth under the yolk of the Mythar. He was always sullen and rebellious around the Mythar masters, and admired more the Cihairdun rebels than those that toed the line. From the legends of given to him from his father Ballard, he saw these rebels as incarnations of the spirits that mankind once knew.

As a teenager, Liam was taught a craft. In his case, it was woodworking, the traditional craft of this mother Sarah's family. However, even in this he felt uneasy, and would often skip training to hear the latest story of the ever-dwindling resistance or to participate in one of the few and far between protests. He detested those that would not fight back, and hated himself for not being able to.

It was six years ago that his normal life came to an end. Mythar and their agents were infrequent in his village, but not unusual. It was during one of these visits that he got the first taste of their powers. Hidden amongst a crowd of people, he threw a rock at one of those Mythar bastards. While it only bruised it, they turned their mental powers on the crowd, trying to find the perpetrator to make an example of. Liam felt something he never had---their oily presence trying to feel into his mind. It sickened him. It _angered_ him. And more importantly, it made him do *something*. It made him scream.

*"GET OUT OF MY MIND!"*

That anger, that raw emotion triggered abilities he did not know he had. Immediately, the presence was gone, and the Mythar staggered, as if stung. Elated and frightened all at once, Liam fled, knowing that there could be reprisals. Spurred by his anger at the Mythar, his fear of them possibly trying to do something to him, and his desire to fight back, Liam became a rebel.

Liam has fought with the Cihairdun resistance for six years. In that time, he has harnessed the powers of his anger, first turning them to defense then offense. He is a voracious study of Mythar and psionic lore, trying to fully understand what is happening to him and trying to reconcile it with this beliefs. He currently feels that he is on a new path of the spirits, one that will allow him to become "one with the spirits" and then truly defeat the Mythar.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2006)

Ferrix: Let me know when you have had a chance to look over Liam.

Thanks.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, can someone tell me what the significant erratum might be for psionics?

I'm only using the SRD at the moment for Baereaus to see if I like the system.  My key concerns are around feats and powers.  The spoiler contains the necessary character details that I perceive have risks for errata:

[sblock]*Feats:*
- Overchannel (Psionic)
- Talented (Psionic)
- Expanded Knowledge (astral construct) (Psionic)
- Psionic Meditation (Psionic)
- Boost Construct (Psionic)

*Skills:*
- Autohypnosis
- Psicraft

*Psionic Powers:*
Astral Construct
Burst
Cloud Mind
Crystal Shard
Detect Psionics
Dimension Door, Psionic
Dispel Psionics
Energy Ball
Energy Bolt
Energy Missile
Energy Wall
Entangling Ectoplasm
Force Screen
Sustenance
Tongues, Psionic
Touchsight
Vigor[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey, can someone tell me what the significant erratum might be for psionics?



You can find them here.

The only errata'd thing you list is Autohypnosis: Resist Dying is DC 20, not 15.

Why the concern?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 11, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey, can someone tell me what the significant erratum might be for psionics?
> 
> I'm only using the SRD at the moment for Baereaus to see if I like the system.  My key concerns are around feats and powers.  The spoiler contains the necessary character details that I perceive have risks for errata:
> 
> ...




Some of the powers were updated in Complete Psionic.

Specifically Astral Construct which says that you can only have one in existence at a time.

They also have a sidebar about metacreativity powers being subject to damage reduction.

Energy missile errated to a +1 DC increase for every 2d6 added rather than the original 1d6.  I think that's all I can think of.

Oh yeah... Dimension Door has 4 new cool augmentations...
1) If you spend 2 less than the given power point cost, you manifest the power as a full-round action.
2) If you spend 2 less than the given power point cost, you teleport yourself and touched objects or other touched willing creatures up to 20 feet.
3) If you spend 2 additional power points, the visual display is particularly dazzling.  The bright flash dazzles all remaining creatures within a 10-foot radius of your previous position.
4) If you spend 6 additional power points, you can manifest this power as a move action.  This option cannot be used in conjunction with augmentation option 1.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2006)

Ferrix: Now that you are back, any comments on Liam?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 11, 2006)

He looks good, I'll figure out equipment for him and such asap.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 11, 2006)

Stonegod, after Ferrix's post, perhaps you can now see the concern   .

I had read somewhere about only one astral construct at a time, and about the change in DC increments for some augmented spells, and about DR for some powers.  Just wanted to make sure I had it right so that there were no surprises for anyone.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot all the changes CompPsi made.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ferrix, Tau is up in the RG. But I don't remember what we did with his equipment.  Can you provide me with what would've been gained from the transition from 5th to 7th?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

Just let me know here when my introduction comes along. I eagerly anticipate it.


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I'm back.  

Ferrix, it doesnt look like you did anything with Jerod.  Should we continue where we left off, or jump ahead?


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

FYI, don't take Kolbyr's silence as my disinterest 

I'm lurking, and will try to make the occasional post.  I sorta blew through my talking today though, so he's making a consious choise to slow down.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2006)

Ferrix,

Help me out here so I can answer Tau, does Baereaus know Uiim?



> "His name was Uiim. He was my mentor and leader." replies Tau solemnly"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> Help me out here so I can answer Tau, does Baereaus know Uiim?




Not at all.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Ferrix,

With one of your original returnings and no update on Liam's equipment, should I assume he's on alt for now?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> With one of your original returnings and no update on Liam's equipment, should I assume he's on alt for now?




Nope... I'll work him in.  Just haven't been home a great deal these days.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 19, 2006)

Ferrix, this thread is marked with the Recruting category.  Are you still looking for players?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Nope... I'll work him in.  Just haven't been home a great deal these days.



Noted. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

FYI, with my comitment to way too many other things, my posting in this game will likely be slow.  Ferrix, feel free to drag Kolbyr around.  Being Mute, he won't be saying much anyway.  I'll try to post when I can, but if I'm not slowing things down, then I'd feel better


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, with my comitment to way too many other things, my posting in this game will likely be slow.  Ferrix, feel free to drag Kolbyr around.  Being Mute, he won't be saying much anyway.  I'll try to post when I can, but if I'm not slowing things down, then I'd feel better




It's alright... it's a bit slow at the moment anyways.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Ferrix, this thread is marked with the Recruting category.  Are you still looking for players?




So far we've got 5 active characters, Sorrow and Stonegod in waiting for me to get my butt in gear and get them IC posts as well as gear for stonegod.

So... I could fathom taking one more character to round up to 8 which is what I had started with in the first game.  Pitch a concept for me.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2006)

and gear for me


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> and gear for me




Awww. drat.... I thought you wouldn't notice that slip up


----------



## Komodo (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd also be interested in joining.  Let me know what we have thus far and I'll throw out a concept.

Edit:  I guess with 8 characters it's not really that important.  I'm thinking either a ghoul warlock, heading into Acolyte of the Skin, or a dwarven Cloistered Cleric/Thaumaturgist.

Actually, I've never played a psion before, though I've DMed psionic campaigns.  If none of those concepts suit your fancy, I'd like to try my hand at a rogue/psychic warrior/Elocater.


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 24, 2006)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm back.
> 
> Ferrix, it doesnt look like you did anything with Jerod.  Should we continue where we left off, or jump ahead?




Hey Ferrix, any update?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I'd also be interested in joining.  Let me know what we have thus far and I'll throw out a concept.
> 
> Edit:  I guess with 8 characters it's not really that important.  I'm thinking either a ghoul warlock, heading into Acolyte of the Skin, or a dwarven Cloistered Cleric/Thaumaturgist.
> 
> Actually, I've never played a psion before, though I've DMed psionic campaigns.  If none of those concepts suit your fancy, I'd like to try my hand at a rogue/psychic warrior/Elocater.




You should check out the first set of posts regarding world information if you are considering submitting.  Both of your first two concepts don't exist.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 24, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You should check out the first set of posts regarding world information if you are considering submitting.  Both of your first two concepts don't exist.




I apologize.  I feel foolish now.

Can I go with the last concept, then?  The rogue/psychic warrior?  Or maybe just a straight psion.  Are there any roles that the party still needs to have filled?   I can't find the rogue's gallery for this game.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is the rg - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144390
Note that several characters are inactive though.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 25, 2006)

I can assure you that there is already one Psion in the group that focuses on 'blasting'.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 25, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Here is the rg - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144390
> Note that several characters are inactive though.




How do I tell who's inactive?  Can somebody give me a list of the active characters?

Do we have a shaper?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a read of the last couple of pages of the IC thread and that would indicate who is active.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quick list:
RillianPA - Jerod - Human Soulknife - ACTIVE
BrotherShatterstone - Norna - Human Scout - inactive
Dichotomy - Delynn - Elven druid - ACTIVE
Me - Tau - Elven Ranger/Wilder - ACTIVE
Bront - Kolbyr - Human Ranger/Beastmaster - ACTIVE
Keia - Nasstich - Kobold Ranger/Psion - inactive
Lazlow - Osric - Human Fighter - inactive
Legildur - Baereaus - Gnome Psion - ACTIVE
Stonegod - Liam - Human Wilder/Psion Uncarnate - soon to be ACTIVE
Sorrow - Sun - Human Ninja - soon to be ACTIVE


----------



## Komodo (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, it looks like you guys have plenty of psionics.  However, you seem to have a distinct lack of tanking capabilities, so I'd be willing to fill the role with a dwarven paladin, if nobody objects.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2006)

Erekose13, Kolbyr is a northerner, not an elf.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 26, 2006)

It's getting to be a big party.....


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry I knew that, just typing in between other stuff and messed that one up.  Hopefully I got the rest right.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, mostly right. It should either be Sun Ao-Li or just Ao-Li. I'm a semantics geek, sorry.   Good to know it's soon to be ACTIVE. Very excited.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 3, 2006)

Alright, Ferrix, I've got my character up.  His description, background, and other bits of fluffy goodness aren't finished yet, but I figured I'd post the stats for you to look over in the meantime.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2985355#post2985355


----------



## Legildur (Aug 11, 2006)

Ferrix, I'll be away for a couple of days and likely without Internet access.  Can you pleae NPC Baereaus unti I return?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 27, 2006)

Is this game on hold? I'm pretty anxious to get in, I love the characters and the world.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2006)

Ferrix is moving, and the IC thread seems to have stalled


----------



## Legildur (Aug 27, 2006)

I've was wondering what was happening.  I guess I'll get an e-mail alert if the thread starts up again (which I sincerely hope it does).


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2006)

Slowly getting back to the games, I'll update the IC thread either today or tomorrow I think.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Slowly getting back to the games, I'll update the IC thread either today or tomorrow I think.



And Liam is still waiting for his finialization.  Not any rush though.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm out of my old apartment, having had to involve the police to get my things, and in between staying at my girlfriends before I move into my new place.

Thus, it's hard to move on when I don't have any of the files since my computer is in storage.

I'll see what I can do otherwise.

Thanks,


----------



## stonegod (Sep 2, 2006)

Can't be fun. Anyway, as far as Liam is concerned, not in a rush. Get RL sorted first; I'll still be around


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2006)

Good luck Ferrix.  And I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel like a jerk for asking, but, any updates for us Ferrix?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> I feel like a jerk for asking, but, any updates for us Ferrix?



Ferrix is still between things right now; maybe October?


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

FYI

Ferrix has retired so this game is dead.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Bront.  I was wondering what was happening.  The game looked promising to me as a newcomer.


----------

